# What is the scariest thing that happened to you while hunting



## bowhuntmn

Out drinking the night before and finished it with some late night taco bell. Next morning hunting was very scary!


----------



## schwackattack

Oh man, that sounds like a Horror Film!


----------



## wally247

Just a few weekends ago I was out on public land and just when it was getting light out I hear shots fired. As time went on they got closer and closer. Finally it was close enough that I was getting out of the tree before I got shot! I crept towards the gun fire and found a Vietnamese guy dressed in full Vietnam War era uniform, creeped me the the hell out. He ended up spotting me and we talked for a bit. Turns out he was just squirrel hunting, and he proceeded to tell me about a nice buck that was heading my way until he started blasting....

Oh the joys of public hunting.... :angry:


----------



## rogersaddler

wally247 said:


> Just a few weekends ago I was out on public land and just when it was getting light out I hear shots fired. As time went on they got closer and closer. Finally it was close enough that I was getting out of the tree before I got shot! I crept towards the gun fire and found a Vietnamese guy dressed in full Vietnam War era uniform, creeped me the the hell out. He ended up spotting me and we talked for a bit. Turns out he was just squirrel hunting, and he proceeded to tell me about a nice buck that was heading my way until he started blasting....
> 
> Oh the joys of public hunting.... :angry:


That would be scary it's a good thing he wasn't having flash backs


----------



## kevinfoerster

saw a cougar two weeks ago, that was fun. driving home saw a bobcat just off the road


----------



## bhunterED

A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


----------



## Jenn79

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


OMG... You win!


----------



## getn'lucky

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


That beats the hell outta not having any tp!


----------



## bhunterED

jennz1999 said:


> OMG... You win!





getn'lucky said:


> That beats the hell outta not having any tp!


I haven't been back to that spot since that day. It took a long time to actually sleep without one eye open watching for shadows and hearing every noise imaginable.


----------



## Elite fanboy

I had an owl swoop down and hit me in the side of the head one morning walking in.


----------



## Elite fanboy

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Wow! Was the case solved?


----------



## bhunterED

Elite fanboy said:


> Wow! Was the case solved?


Yep one guy got 20 for manslaughter the other guy walked away as a free man.


----------



## Assault

My last sit out I was about 75 yards off a gas line that runs through here. It's a slightly urban area and it's not uncommon to see people use the gas line for walking, birtbiking, or wheelers. Well I noticed some movement only to realize it was someone walking. It was an older, heavier set lady and for some reason she decided to turn onto my trail that would have taken her to my back yard. Well she stopped and decided to pop a squat and relieve herself then went back out to the gas line and went on her way. THAT WAS SCARY!!!


----------



## N7XW

Crazy stories, I'm subscribed.


----------



## rhodes31072

Assault said:


> My last sit out I was about 75 yards off a gas line that runs through here. It's a slightly urban area and it's not uncommon to see people use the gas line for walking, birtbiking, or wheelers. Well I noticed some movement only to realize it was someone walking. It was an older, heavier set lady and for some reason she decided to turn onto my trail that would have taken her to my back yard. Well she stopped and decided to pop a squat and relieve herself then went back out to the gas line and went on her way. THAT WAS SCARY!!!


GAS line, heavy set woman, pop a squat......sometimes the jokes just write themselves.


----------



## woodDB

I once was followed by a Yetti in WA... I was pretty scared but it turned out he was just looking for directions. Ended up being an interesting dude.. what, with all the pressure to remain "undiscovered" and all, you'd think he would have a lot on his plate.. Not the case, he was pretty chill and levelheaded.. it would be cool to catch up with him again but he didn't have a cell# or email at the time... crazy, huh... the weird things that happen while wondering the woods...


----------



## mustangracer

1995ish we leased ground in Kentucky to hunt. The neighboring parcel had a huge tower stand where 600 yard shots were possible. I had bullets hit the tree I was in because of jerks taking shots at movement hundreds of yards away with a 30/30 from a tower stand.


----------



## MarineSTC

Scariest time for me was at 13 yrs old. Had jumped a couple deer out of a food plot I was going to be hunting that evening on my way in. They ran out the direction of a second road that comes into the food plot. It was my first year bowhunting and I got settled in the stand and I heard what I thought was the deer coming back in. At the road entrace you couldnt see anything because of a couple full ceder trees right off the edge. I stood and got ready for them to walk in at 30 yrds. The stopped right behind the trees out of my veiw, at this point I assumed they were checking out the area to see what it was that ran them out to be sure it was safe. I heard a small twig snap and knew they were about to pop out, so I went ahead and drawed my bow and was ready for them. The next second a State Game warden came around the back side of the trees. Not to sure of who it scared worse, me or the game warden looking up a easton shaft that was aimed at him. Ofcourse lowered the bow and came down as he asked and talked with him about the situation. That situation scared the mess out of me. 
That club I was in at the time hunted over corn and it wasn't legal back then, ended up with a ticket. He was giving me hints to lie that I didnt know it was illegal so he could of given me a warning, but I stayed honest and told him that I knew it was wrong. At that age that is all I knew was hunting over corn, no it's legal in our state with some restrictions and I still don't hunt over it now.


----------



## conimire

Think I was about 12 or 13. I was huntin on Kellogg mountain here in Pennsylvania when a bear no more than 15yards away was rolling down a steep part of the mountain.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Pot growers 75yds away is scary........


----------



## blueheeler101

Elite fanboy said:


> I had an owl swoop down and hit me in the side of the head one morning walking in.


LOL I'll bet that required a change of pants !!!!


----------



## Beendare

Held at gunpoint up around Gualala,Ca when our dogs chased a hog through a huge pot growing operation. 

Same scenario near Hilo,Hi but they also had razor blades dangling everywhere

Worst was a bow hunt in Australia, charged by a 2,000 lb waterbuff


----------



## SilentElk

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


You win! This isn't even fun anymore


----------



## Reco111

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


I wouldve waited for him to get down from the tree. Then I wouldve jacked his world up and he would be posting his scariest moment ever on here.


----------



## elkbow69

One time out late season deer hunting on oregon i had cougar tracks in my boot tracks. It had not been five min since i walked thru that area up deer trail tracking a buck in the snow.


----------



## vnhill1981

Last season I hunted in a linear 40 acre patch of planted pines that ran behind my buddy's dad's house, as well as 3 other houses. One day the neighbors son showed up with his girlfriend while the neighbor was away and decided to show off his new Desert Eagle .50 to his girlfriend. I was about 60 yards in the tree line directly behind the neighbors house. He had set up his target right at the tree line. I heard the first shot and heard the whiz as the round came tumbling through the air below me. I tried to yell, but him having ear muffs on he couldn't hear me. As the next 5-6 shots went off, I tried to squeeze between the bark in the tree I climbed (I was only 12 FT up) as I could hear the rounds tumbling through the air all around me. The last shot he fired actually snapped a shrub oak limb about 18 inches from my head. After that there was a lull. I did not climb down that tree, I literally slid down it in my climber. I was then ran as fast as I could out of the wood line. I was able to call my buddy while this was happening. It turned out that the lull was from him calling his mother and her going out to tell the boy I was back there. Good thing to, because he had just picked up his Bushmaster and was about to cut loose with it.


----------



## mdodraw29

I never found a murder vic and have never been shot at. This may be a little dull but a few years ago I shot a doe at last light and after finding her and field dressing her I was dragging her out in the dark when I herd someone walking towards me. It turned out to be 2 coyotes, I put my little flash light on them and charged at them, they ran off but circled around. I would have gotten a gold mettle for deer dragging if it were an Olympic sport, I dragged that deer over, under and through everything in my way. My heart was pounding like a drum.


----------



## dwagoner

buddy signing my tag was telling me he was yote hunting and called in a lion.....missed with one arrow and got another in him but said it was inside 10yds and charging.....thats scary enough for me.....


----------



## KYBoneHead

Few weeks ago, super full moon here in KY. was walking to my stand and for some reason decided to shine my sure fire flashlight ahead of me. When I did a Boone and Crockett skunk turned and looked at me from about 20 yards. Luckily it took off running in the opposite direction, without crop dusting the woods! Could have been ugly.


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck

Got attacked by a coyote while turkey turkey hunting.


----------



## 09blackonblack

^more details?


----------



## catfishmafia76

BowHuntnRedneck said:


> Got attacked by a coyote while turkey turkey hunting.


I wrote about that not to long ago on here in a thread where someone had asked if a coyote had ever attacked a human. I wasn't sure if you went by "lungblood" on here or not. Bet it scared him as bad as it did you.


----------



## MDJB12

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Thread = over.


----------



## spekwa91

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Last season my wife and I were returning from a morning hunt around Halloween and came across the body of a young kid who was hit and killed. He was walking along the road, and a drunk person hit him on a Thursday afternoon and left him. We didn't find him until a Saturday morning.


----------



## hillscreekkid

Almost got crushed by a tree. Slipped under a dead fall to grab a squirrel I had shot. Ducked under the tree and my pack got hooked on a branch. That was just enough to break it loos. The tree was 16" in diameter an 5' off the ground. Made it one step passed and thud!! 
I walk around them now.

Almost got shot on public land. Was headed out for the day. Jumped a doe over the ridge. Walked up to look over and the doe was right there at 10 yards I front on me. Then I see a guy at 50 yards with his gun up pointed right at us. And kaboom. I thought I was a goner.


----------



## Elite fanboy

blueheeler101 said:


> LOL I'll bet that required a change of pants !!!!


It sure did....scared the CRAP out of me!!!!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


so much for my big bear story! holy @#$$%!


----------



## yokelokie

bhunterED said:


> Yep one guy got 20 for manslaughter the other guy walked away as a free man.


Manslaughter??? How does one inadvertently stab another 47 times and slit his throat? I thought manslaughter was when you carelessly killed someone without pre-meditated, deliberate action. Mercy. That story gives me the creeps.

20 yrs for stabbing someone 47 times and slitting his throat? You'd get more than that for stealing gas (sometimes I exagerate).


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck

09blackonblack said:


> ^more details?



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1741402


----------



## thechadallan

Solo elk in sept, I was camped on top of a mtn. Had a bear hit/stumble into my tent guy wires in the middle of the night. 
I woke up, unzipped my bag just enough to put my hand on my "night light" aka 12 gauge. And somehow fell back to sleep.
It had snowed during the night so tracks were covered. But in the morning there were fresh elk tracks that I got to follow not 65 yards past my tent. Later I had a bull come in so fast Up to 15 yards, thought he was gonna run me over.
The only bear sign that I saw that day was one fresh grizzly poop about the size of my head. (but I don't know what kind of bear hit my tent)


----------



## B&C_less

It was a chilly, crisp morning, and I was trying to sneak into my stand as quietly as possibe being careful not to step on a twig, when suddenly I thought I was back on the flight deck of the helicopter squadron in the Marines. It sounded like a dozen hueys just lifted off. After it was over I just sat there in the dark trying to get my heart rate down before I continued. Apparently I stepped right into a large covey of quail...for a second I thought it was over!


----------



## DocB

About 20 years ago on opening morning of gun season my buddy and I rode with one of his dads friends up to the top of the ridge to hunt. When we got there, still dark mind you, his dads friend handed my buddy his gun so he could take a leak. My buddy had the gun pointing up, with his gun in his other hand, when it slipped a bit. When it did the gun fired just inches from the guys head. He had handed him a loaded gun with the safety off. We all just stood there and never said a word. He was darn lucky his head wasn't blown off!


----------



## Johnson230

Not me but my best friends uncle was turkey hunting with a friend of his. They were split up and his uncle lost his bearings while trying to get back to his friend. He walked out of the tree line in to a field where he saw some turkeys. He looked past the turkeys and saw his friend ready to shoot one. BOOM! his friend shot and the uncle caught 12 pellets in his face and body, with the 13th pellet hitting the butt stock of his 870 which he was holding right in front of his family jewels. That 870 has ever since been nicknamed "Lucky 13"


----------



## lung_buster

What size shoes was she wearing?


----------



## BLan

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


Guess it's better than him telling you to squeal like a pig. LOL



bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Yep winner.


----------



## jonree

Last year I was bow hunting on my 200 acre lease where I'm the only still hunter, 3 other guys hunted off horseback twice during the season so it was a great deal for me. I'm up in the tree tied off and safe and hear some voices behind me near a pond for watering horses which are penned up so no one hunts back there. All of a sudden I hear a .22 being shot and hear the bullets whistling by my head...I start yelling but they don't stop. I was able to use the tree to hide behind until they were reloading and I could climb down.

Found out the land owner's step kids were shooting turtles on the pond and the bullets were skipping up toward me. The pond was several hundred yards away with hardwoods in between, still don't know how those bullets make it through all the trees. I was lucky that day.


----------



## rogersaddler

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


That would be very scary and a horrible sight to see.It's probably a good thing they didn't see you


yokelokie said:


> Manslaughter??? How does one inadvertently stab another 47 times and slit his throat? I thought manslaughter was when you carelessly killed someone without pre-meditated, deliberate action. Mercy. That story gives me the creeps.
> 
> 20 yrs for stabbing someone 47 times and slitting his throat? You'd get more than that for stealing gas (sometimes I exagerate).


Thats what I was thinking Manslaughter Really he must of had a very good lawyer or was a relative to someone in the system


----------



## bhunterED

yokelokie said:


> Manslaughter??? How does one inadvertently stab another 47 times and slit his throat? I thought manslaughter was when you carelessly killed someone without pre-meditated, deliberate action. Mercy. That story gives me the creeps.
> 
> 20 yrs for stabbing someone 47 times and slitting his throat? You'd get more than that for stealing gas (sometimes I exagerate).


He made a plea deal with our great DA (not) to take a manslaughter charge in return for his cooperation and to testify against the other guy. In his statement telling all the details he included that he cut the guys throat. During the trial of the second guy the dr. who performed the autopsy stated that the throat injury was the fatal wound. The DA was set on getting this guy with murder so kept the charge as murder and the guy went to trial. I sat in the court room and heard his lawyer say "we aren't saying my client wasn't involved but there is a written statement that the other man cut the victims throat which the Dr. states was the fatal blow. It was not long after when the judge told the jury of the definition of murder and so on before deliberation. With jurors crying and hanging their heads a verdict of not guilty was read and the guy walked from court a free man.


----------



## rogersaddler

Beendare said:


> Held at gunpoint up around Gualala,Ca when our dogs chased a hog through a huge pot growing operation.
> 
> Same scenario near Hilo,Hi but they also had razor blades dangling everywhere
> 
> Worst was a bow hunt in Australia, charged by a 2,000 lb waterbuff


Holy cow help at gunpoint I couldn't' imagine what was going through your head at the time. No more hunting that area I bet


----------



## Bmanges

In for stories


----------



## vafishing

Been shot twice by idiots while bird hunting public land in NJ. Both times the idiots were trying to take advantage of my dog. Birds flushed and swung back between us and them, we held off shooting, they did not. Saw them raise the guns and got head turned so caught pellets in side of face and neck and into my heavy vest. Luckily it was only bird shot so did not penetrate but did have some pretty heavy bruising. Thank God I turned or would have caught them in the eyes which I am sure would have done more than bruised. Have since moved from NJ but before we did just made it practice that if we saw anyone trying to poach off my dogs work like that I would just call the dogs in and stop hunting until they went away. 

Also in NJ was hunting one of my stands that I had just shot a doe off of earlier in the week. NJ has a pretty large black bear population and I guess one of them picked up the blood scent from that doe. He came in and camped right below my stand for a good 3 hours. I did not budge as not allowed to carry a sidearm up there and did not have bear spray. I figured at some point he was going to figure out he had me treed and come get me. Eventually my buddy who was hunting the same woulds couple thousand yards away came walking to me and that scared the bear away. Made sure to bring something to scare the bears off after that.

Last one was hunting on an icy morning. Tree I was going up in my climber seemed ok but I guess about 20 feet up had a good coating of ice. This was back in the mid eightys when most of the stands did not have good teeth to bite into the bark like they do now. Well stand hit that ice and that was it, broke lose and slid all the way back down 20 feet with me standing on top along for the ride hugging the tree trying to stop it. I stayed on my feet and did not get hurt but man was that a scary few seconds. Chest and arms were bruised up good I was squeezing the tree so hard.


----------



## rogersaddler

spekwa91 said:


> Last season my wife and I were returning from a morning hunt around Halloween and came across the body of a young kid who was hit and killed. He was walking along the road, and a drunk person hit him on a Thursday afternoon and left him. We didn't find him until a Saturday morning.


that would be horrible. Did you know the kid I sure hope that they caught the person who hit young kid


----------



## rogersaddler

Does anyone else have any stories to share


----------



## Barogers2

Mines nothing too spectacular but two times I have found pot growing in my woods. The first time I was 17 and every moving that I had seen where they grew pot went runnig through my head. I thought there was going to be a group of people camped out with aks waiting for me. Fastest I've ever run out of the woods that's for sure. Was covered with cuts and scrapes from all the thorn trees. The news paper later went on to post an article stating that "local photographers son" found the biggest pot bust in our county in over twenty years. My dad is basically the only photographer in our county...felt like I had a target on my back the rest of the year


----------



## Bowhunter536

Back in 2005 I was set up across the road from my house approximately 80 yards of the rd that divides the family owned land I've hunted since my childhood. I've hunted it every year so this was nothing new, settled in on a perfect October afternoon. Needless to say it was slow suddenly I hear what sounds like human foot steps and tons of them. My heart is pounding at this point I knew something wasn't right all of a sudden I see 8 US FISH AND WILDLIFE AGENTS with guns drawn coming at me yelling come down now. I'm talking full gear vest, shotguns, pistols, confused as hell I came down. After it was all said and done turns out my aunt who only lives 50 miles away failed to inform me that she sectioned a portion of the property off and sold it as National Wildlife Refuge lol and the Officers hadn't posted the land yet, they let me go so I packed up and walked back across the road to my house and sat confused and shocked lol. Turns out they had cameras on the edge of the property and watched me causally take my stand in and bait my stand for almost 2 months and never said anything to me wow


----------



## spekwa91

rogersaddler said:


> that would be horrible. Did you know the kid I sure hope that they caught the person who hit young kid


I didn't realize that I knew him until after his name was released. He grew up a few miles away from my parents house and I found him less than a mile from their house. They caught the woman. She hit him and went back to her house and tried to commit suicide. She's in prison now.


----------



## Crapshot

Turkey hunting in Fla on the edge of a dried up marsh were turkey's were flying down from roost and feeding. Foggy and not enough light to see what was moving In front of me. Thought it was a hog as too noisy to be a deer. When I could finally see a 12 foot gator walked just In front of me looking for water as marsh was dry. The thing was HUGE! Made my skin crawl. He must have been waist height. Watched him walking away. I was amazed at his size and how old he must have been. Took the wind out of my sails. Made some bad calls and split.


----------



## MathewsXT#1

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Crapshot

Turkey hunting in Fla on the edge of a dried up marsh were turkey's were flying down from roost and feeding. Foggy and not enough light to see what was moving In front of me. Thought it was a hog as too noisy to be a deer. When I could finally see a 12 foot gator walked just In front of me looking for water as marsh was dry. The thing was HUGE! Made my skin crawl. He must have been waist height. Watched him walking away. I was amazed at his size and how old he must have been. Took the wind out of my sails. Made some bad calls and split.


----------



## rogersaddler

These are some pretty incredible scary stories that would cause a person to have to go home and change their shorts. A couple of these are very sad too. I Know what it's like to find a dead body out in the wild first hand. It stays with you for the rest of your life.
Please keep the stories coming


----------



## robampton

I was duck hunting with my son and my nephew. We were walking through a corn field to set up and some birds were flying low and we shot some. We were proceeding to the spot walking single file very close to each other. Suddenly a shotgun went off right behind me. It happened so fast and yet so slow but I was completely terrified to turn around because I just knew someone had to have been shot and wasnt even 100 percent it wasnt me yet. I turned around dreading what I was going to see, but both boys were just standing there stunned and my sons gun, he was in the middle, was GONE!. I couldnt believe noone was shot and just flipped out asking my son what happened and I was NOT happy. After going through every detail in excruciating fashion, we figured out what had happened. His gun has a switch on the front of the trigger, that closes the chamber, exactly like the safety switch. After we shot the first time he had the gun cradled and went to check his safety, but wrapped his left hand around the gun to do it. He actually felt the other switch and though the safety was on, then later he ran his left hand down the gun and his gloved finger hit the trigger. the gun actually shot out of his hands and sank. The good thing was he had his gun pointed in a safe direction, but that is a situation none of us will soon forget.


----------



## Victory357

One time I was hunting and I had a big buck creep up behind me to within 10 yards. This was one a wet morning so the leaves didn't make any noise. He was basically under my tree looking out over a field in the same direction I was looking. I felt this eerie feeling which caused me to look behind me and thats when I saw him - I hadn't heard him or caught any movement out of the corner of my eye. I was so excited because I hadn't killed a big buck yet. He started walking around the backside of my tree and I tried to stand up and draw my bow, but my stand creaked and he busted out of there. Thats the scariest thing thats ever happened to me, because I thought I was going to be kicking myself for years. But a couple weeks later I shot the same buck out of the same tree.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

About 15 years ago I was taking down my hang on stand after gun season was over. As I was taking it down, not wearing a linemans belt of course, I lost my balance and started to fall. Fortunately the stand was still connected to the tree. I reached my hand out and by some miracle grabbed the strap holding the stand on and managed to pull myself back to the tree. I still get the shakes when I think about what could have happened.


----------



## ruffme

spekwa91 said:


> Last season my wife and I were returning from a morning hunt around Halloween and came across the body of a young kid who was hit and killed. He was walking along the road, and a drunk person hit him on a Thursday afternoon and left him. We didn't find him until a Saturday morning.


god these are horrible


----------



## rogersaddler

robampton said:


> I was duck hunting with my son and my nephew. We were walking through a corn field to set up and some birds were flying low and we shot some. We were proceeding to the spot walking single file very close to each other. Suddenly a shotgun went off right behind me. It happened so fast and yet so slow but I was completely terrified to turn around because I just knew someone had to have been shot and wasnt even 100 percent it wasnt me yet. I turned around dreading what I was going to see, but both boys were just standing there stunned and my sons gun, he was in the middle, was GONE!. I couldnt believe noone was shot and just flipped out asking my son what happened and I was NOT happy. After going through every detail in excruciating fashion, we figured out what had happened. His gun has a switch on the front of the trigger, that closes the chamber, exactly like the safety switch. After we shot the first time he had the gun cradled and went to check his safety, but wrapped his left hand around the gun to do it. He actually felt the other switch and though the safety was on, then later he ran his left hand down the gun and his gloved finger hit the trigger. the gun actually shot out of his hands and sank. The good thing was he had his gun pointed in a safe direction, but that is a situation none of us will soon forget.


That is good thing the gun was pointed away as a father myself I could only imagine what you were thinking


----------



## rogersaddler

MN Doe Hunter said:


> About 15 years ago I was taking down my hang on stand after gun season was over. As I was taking it down, not wearing a linemans belt of course, I lost my balance and started to fall. Fortunately the stand was still connected to the tree. I reached my hand out and by some miracle grabbed the strap holding the stand on and managed to pull myself back to the tree. I still get the shakes when I think about what could have happened.


That would be scary sounds like you got very lucky I bet you wear one now. How high up were you


----------



## Bowthrow

OK y'all, this is darn funny. 

Last year I hunted a lot of early mornings. I like to get out there early, very early to let the woods settle. As I sat in my climber on a tree I sat on quite often that season, I readied my equipment, put on my gloves, adjusted my chair, sat down and turned out my headlamp. That's when it happened..... WHAM! Right on the head. It felt like someone threw a stick at my head! It's pitch black, the kind where you can't see your hand in front of your face. I grabbed my light, turned it on and proceeded to survey the area. Nothing. Sat there for 5 minutes with the light on and still nothing. Scared to hell not knowing what happened and thinking I might be dreaming this up I turned my light off. 

Three minutes later..... WHAM!!!!! Twice as hard and it actually hurt and my hat went flying off my head! Not in not only a bit freaked out I'm down right pissed. It really hurt like someone throwing a punch at me! Needless to say I say with the light on the rest of the morning. I looked around expecting to see another hunter throwing something at me cause I was in his spot on public land.

I never did for sure find out what it was. The only logical conclusion my father and I came to was a flying squirrel thinking my head was a good landing strip.


----------



## KYBuckDropper

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.





jennz1999 said:


> OMG... You win!


Um... yeah. :zip:


----------



## BlugrassBucks

Bowthrow said:


> OK y'all, this is darn funny.
> 
> Last year I hunted a lot of early mornings. I like to get out there early, very early to let the woods settle. As I sat in my climber on a tree I sat on quite often that season, I readied my equipment, put on my gloves, adjusted my chair, sat down and turned out my headlamp. That's when it happened..... WHAM! Right on the head. It felt like someone threw a stick at my head! It's pitch black, the kind where you can't see your hand in front of your face. I grabbed my light, turned it on and proceeded to survey the area. Nothing. Sat there for 5 minutes with the light on and still nothing. Scared to hell not knowing what happened and thinking I might be dreaming this up I turned my light off.
> 
> Three minutes later..... WHAM!!!!! Twice as hard and it actually hurt and my hat went flying off my head! Not in not only a bit freaked out I'm down right pissed. It really hurt like someone throwing a punch at me! Needless to say I say with the light on the rest of the morning. I looked around expecting to see another hunter throwing something at me cause I was in his spot on public land.
> 
> I never did for sure find out what it was. The only logical conclusion my father and I came to was a flying squirrel thinking my head was a good landing strip.


Hahaha thats crazy! Think it could have been an owl?! I have had a hawk fly through and knock my hat off while in the stand. I guess the small movements make them think its a small animal they wunna eat.


----------



## Bowthrow

BlugrassBucks said:


> Hahaha thats crazy! Think it could have been an owl?! I have had a hawk fly through and knock my hat off while in the stand. I guess the small movements make them think its a small animal they wunna eat.


I suppose it could have been that crossed my mind as well. I guess I figured if it was an owl I'd have gotten some kind of talon marks or scratches from it but who knows.


----------



## rmt1993

jennz1999 said:


> omg... You win!


x2^^


----------



## Heavy hoyt man

Had a some slugs buzzzzzz over my head and smack the trees behind me..... That's scary


----------



## burritosandbeer

Bowthrow said:


> OK y'all, this is darn funny.
> 
> Last year I hunted a lot of early mornings. I like to get out there early, very early to let the woods settle. As I sat in my climber on a tree I sat on quite often that season, I readied my equipment, put on my gloves, adjusted my chair, sat down and turned out my headlamp. That's when it happened..... WHAM! Right on the head. It felt like someone threw a stick at my head! It's pitch black, the kind where you can't see your hand in front of your face. I grabbed my light, turned it on and proceeded to survey the area. Nothing. Sat there for 5 minutes with the light on and still nothing. Scared to hell not knowing what happened and thinking I might be dreaming this up I turned my light off.
> 
> Three minutes later..... WHAM!!!!! Twice as hard and it actually hurt and my hat went flying off my head! Not in not only a bit freaked out I'm down right pissed. It really hurt like someone throwing a punch at me! Needless to say I say with the light on the rest of the morning. I looked around expecting to see another hunter throwing something at me cause I was in his spot on public land.
> 
> I never did for sure find out what it was. The only logical conclusion my father and I came to was a flying squirrel thinking my head was a good landing strip.


Bat grabbing moths attracted by your headlamp


----------



## SoloGoby

When I was 14 or 15 I was bow hunting with my dad on a good sized pieced of public land. We had radios and agreed to check in at certain times to see if anyone got anything etc. Well, the afternoon check in time was 4pm. I made sure to listen for it for 10 minutes prior and 10 minutes after and also made a few calls out to him as well. Nothing. I waited another 30 minutes and after more calls from me and nothing from him I started getting worried. I get down out of my stand and go to where he was set up. No one there. OK, this is weird, so I call again, still nothing. I start walking around the area and find no sign of him. I started calling his name and go no answer. I'm freaking out at this point imagining him having a heart attack or something and he's unable to move some place. Another hunter found me and drove me back to the parking lot we had parked in. There is our truck, with my dad asleep in the front seat, radio turned off. Thanks dad, scared the crap out of me and he's taking a nap.


----------



## 82ndNorth

Last season, I take my brand new bow out for the first time hunting. I have a spot, a beautiful valley flooded by beavers, scouted, plenty of deer sign. Keep in mind this is Canada. I drive to the end of the logging road, and walk a kilometer into the bush in the dark. I set myself up at the narrow edge of the valley, so I can shoot across 20 yards of water to get deer coming down for a drink. The wind is blowing straight across me from right to left. Just as the sun starts to come up, I notice I am sitting on a trail, I think cool, must be a deer trail. Then I hear something moving in the bush to my right. I look down the trail, maybe 20 feet away is a wolf, a big ole timber wolf. He looks at me, I look at him, he calmly turns around and headed back the way he came. I would have run, but it would have been more dangerous to try and run back across the beaver dam.


----------



## Nichko

Dang near sharted, luckily I was able to pull back right before cotton impact!


----------



## weekender7

Hunting hogs at night in TX in a homemade lock-on stand. The scariest moment occurred when I heard the bark start to rip as the stand pivoted and dumped me 15 ft to the ground. I was STUPID not to have fall restraint and lucky enough to survive with only a fractured hip and torn ligaments in my knee. I never climb without fall restraint now.


----------



## McDAccountant

KYBoneHead said:


> Few weeks ago, super full moon here in KY. was walking to my stand and for some reason decided to shine my sure fire flashlight ahead of me. When I did a Boone and Crockett skunk turned and looked at me from about 20 yards. Luckily it took off running in the opposite direction, without crop dusting the woods! Could have been ugly.


That's one of my biggest fears!!! LOL

The others are either stumbling upon someone's moonshine still or finding someone's "weed" patch or meth lab...all that stuff is possible in my neck of the woods...


----------



## 82ndNorth

:roflmao:


nichko said:


> dang near sharted, luckily i was able to pull back right before cotton impact!


----------



## JGB OH

spekwa91 said:


> Last season my wife and I were returning from a morning hunt around Halloween and came across the body of a young kid who was hit and killed. He was walking along the road, and a drunk person hit him on a Thursday afternoon and left him. We didn't find him until a Saturday morning.


I remember reading about this in Cincinnati. That sucks.


----------



## Nichko

Some of these stories are blanking terrible, I'm gonna stop reading now! WOW!


----------



## lung buster

Also Done With MOST Public land. Last Year I Was Hunting Aep Land In Ohio And im Setting Here At The Tree First Day Of Gun Season And Like 12 Feet From Me A Slug Smacks A tree. Im Not Sure If You've Heard a Slug Zip By While Hunting But It's A Pretty Scary Thing To hear


----------



## bardman

Walking to my stand in the morning dark black. Kept hearing somehting behind me. When i would stop it would stop. Strange so I get about half way there and I feel two hands on my shoulders. I flipped around said flith flarn flarn filth and it was the farmers new St Benard. Freaked me out. Friendly thing but geez that was the worst.

Another time turkey hunting in the middle of no where. My family member owns large sections of timber in the hills/mountains forest in Madison county Mo. You drive a half hour back on logging roads. Anyway My dad and I walking down a logging road early morning, stopped hit the call. A man sitting just off the logging road says "Hey your on my property" We both jumped. He stands up and is wearing carhart coveralls with one leg completly duck taped with a shot gun that looked like it was drug down a gravel road. Thankfully he was nice enough to point us back onto the family ground but we never saw a vehicle or tracks or nothing. How he got back there I have no idea. But to think your alone in the woods and be miles from no where and to stop and have someone say Hey is freaking weird.

No squatchs yet though


----------



## BigJoeWV

Just last Saturday I climbed a hill to a nice stand location I have overlooking some thickets and field behind me. Got in before daylight. Day breaks and I can just starting seeing fairly decent. I hear something in the thicket to my right so I turn my head to the right to look. A few seconds later i turn my head back to the left. As I look up, about 8 feet in front of me coming at a high rate of speed is a hawk. 

The hawk is in full hunt and kill mode - wings spread and claws out. I can only figure he thought my beanie was a squirrel or something. I reacted by throwing up my arms and emitting the best school-girl squeal I could. He aborted the attack and shot to my left with about 2 feet to spare. 

I am thankful for my HSS keeping me attached to the tree. I literally tried to jump out of the stand as it scared the daylights out of me. It took several minutes to get my heart back inside my hunting jacket!


----------



## niekamdt

Went with a friend on opening day of gun season to Southern Ohio. We were hunting on public land and I had never been there before. We walked in with flashlights and we split up. He told me to go about 150 yards in from where we were and I would be on top of a hill. I had no clue where I was and when it started getting light I was probably 40 yards down the side of the hill. All of the sudden I hear shots coming from the top of the hill and a deer running down the hill probably 20 yards to my left. Lets just say I never went back to southern Ohio.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13

More funny than scary, though it scared me for a minute!

2 years ago planned on going to a favorite treestand sight that I named "old bit$%" because of an old doe that kept busting me right off the bat after about being in the stand for a half hour, but always too dark to shoot. Plus its a pain to get to this spot. So the night before the hunt, I was watching some bigfoot show about how they think he's real, I myself don't really believe in that, though I am sure there is stuff out there we are yet to know about. I passed out while watching the show so it was the most recent on my mind. Next morning the wind stuck to schedule and came out of the west. I make my way across the field and into the woods. The best route I know to get there is a long walk and full of thick thorns and briers. I am on the edge of the thorns the best I can be walking a well used deer trail. About 20 yards ahead of me it starts going downhill and my tree to climb is down in that flat at the bottom of the hill. Well its super quiet out and no moonlight whatsoever. I had a feeling before I reached the crest of the hill in front of me to stop. I hear something walking right at me! I am thinking what is going to crest the hill? Then that dang sasquatch show ran through my head and then all the sudden, there is 2 eyes like 8-10 ft. off the ground. One heck of an adrenaline rush overcame me thinking "***** he is real!" All I have is my bow, so i dont know what I am gonna do. I flipped to high beam on my headlamp and thanked the lord. The noise through the leaves was a baby raccoon and it had climbed a sapling tree right on the trail and decided to look my way once he was 8-10 ft off the ground which lit up in my red light. Then as I am watching it, another one walked up and climbed up below him.

May not sound like much but you try being alone in the middle of nowhere in the dark and you have a set of eyes appear way taller than you or anything else off the ground haha


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

Two weeks before the bow opener this year found me constructing a natural blind in a row of pines just off of a clover field. The deer like to walk the edge pretty frequently so I said "what the hell, why not?" I had been there for a good 30 minutes when all of a sudden, I hear this deafening "woosh, woosh" sound. I happened to look up in a gap in the pines about 10 feet above me just as a massive bald eagle flew through! Scared the daylights out of me for a few good seconds. I was terrified and yet in awe of it's size and strength. After I managed to calm down a few minutes later, for no apparent reason, I raised my fist in the air and screamed "AMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


----------



## rogersaddler

Most of these seem to be from hunting state land. another one of the reasons I don't hunt state land is because when I was 14 first year of legal age to gun hunt. I was sitting in a small group of trees on the ground over looking a valley. I hear a gunshot off in the distance and the next thing I hear is a bullet hitting the tree I was leaning against a foot above my head. Thank god I was sitting on the ground and not on a seat or anything else


----------



## IAWoodsman

I was hunting public land last year that was fairly close to the road. The timber I was hunting ran north to south and there was a cleared lane that ran east to west all the way to the timber I was hunting, my truck was parked at the access gate to this lane. At about 4:00 I heard some gun shots that sounded really close, I was thinking to myself there's no way someone would be dumb enough to shoot down that lane when my truck is parked there, because I could be anywhere, why would someone take that chance? Anyway, I keep hunting and I keep hearing these shots...So I start getting a little scared and I just can't believe someone would be shooting down that lane where my is truck parked! 

So..it's starts to get dark and I get out of my stand and start walking towards the lane that goes back to my truck (I hadn't heard any shooting for awhile), about that time I hear a bullet hit a tree about 10 yards in front of me, and then another one, and another one. So I start yelling "HEY!!" as loud as I can, and get down and start belly crawling away from the road, I felt like I was in Nam, this whole time I'm yelling as loud as I can. Finally the guy hears me, and says "oh, you need to come through?" Needless to say, I had a chat with the guy and made sure he knew how stupid he was. Haven't seen him out there sense.


----------



## vbnetprog

....


----------



## WisHornHunter

One night about 12:30 many years ago I headed into a big woods alone with two **** hounds. The woods had stories of an Indian graves. I had just got in the woods when a cold breezes hit the back of my neck and the hair stood on end. About the same time both dogs let out a yelp as if they had been scared. Both dogs came running by heading for the truck. I was not far behind them. When I got to the truck both dogs were loaded up. I headed home calling it a night, that was the last time I was in that woods. Say what you will I was not alone that night.


----------



## vbnetprog

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> More funny than scary, though it scared me for a minute!
> 
> 2 years ago planned on going to a favorite treestand sight that I named "old bit$%" because of an old doe that kept busting me right off the bat after about being in the stand for a half hour, but always too dark to shoot. Plus its a pain to get to this spot. So the night before the hunt, I was watching some bigfoot show about how they think he's real, I myself don't really believe in that, though I am sure there is stuff out there we are yet to know about. I passed out while watching the show so it was the most recent on my mind. Next morning the wind stuck to schedule and came out of the west. I make my way across the field and into the woods. The best route I know to get there is a long walk and full of thick thorns and briers. I am on the edge of the thorns the best I can be walking a well used deer trail. About 20 yards ahead of me it starts going downhill and my tree to climb is down in that flat at the bottom of the hill. Well its super quiet out and no moonlight whatsoever. I had a feeling before I reached the crest of the hill in front of me to stop. I hear something walking right at me! I am thinking what is going to crest the hill? Then that dang sasquatch show ran through my head and then all the sudden, there is 2 eyes like 8-10 ft. off the ground. One heck of an adrenaline rush overcame me thinking "***** he is real!" All I have is my bow, so i dont know what I am gonna do. I flipped to high beam on my headlamp and thanked the lord. The noise through the leaves was a baby raccoon and it had climbed a sapling tree right on the trail and decided to look my way once he was 8-10 ft off the ground which lit up in my red light. Then as I am watching it, another one walked up and climbed up below him.
> 
> May not sound like much but you try being alone in the middle of nowhere in the dark and you have a set of eyes appear way taller than you or anything else off the ground haha


Walking to my grandparents house one night in the dark through the woods and I saw some green eyes in a tree about that height. I still don't know what it was I didn't stick around to see. Scared my 10 y/O self to death. Nearly killed myself trying to get away from it.


----------



## vbnetprog

Not hunting but scared and in the dark like so many others. I was about 17-18 years old and had been out partying with my friends. I get home about 3am and it is completely dark and I am completely lit. I stumble to my door and step on something really big. Well it goes rarrrhh sounds like a freaking bear. So I literally flew into our house and flip the light on. Standing there is my grandparents black Great Dane lab mix wagging his tail. He must not have woken up when I pulled in. I was stone cold sober after that.


----------



## spekwa91

JGB OH said:


> I remember reading about this in Cincinnati. That sucks.


Unfortunately, it made national news. I also work for the "city" that I live in and there were news crews all over the place for about 2 months.


----------



## Rooster7

My very first year deer hunting was almost my last. I was 14. My BIL took me out and we set up stands in the oaks along a river in a pasture that he had gotten permission for us to hunt. Opening day, we walked in well before day light and found a crew of about 6 guys from the nearest larger city still up by a campfire passing a bottle of whiskey around. They had 3 untagged fawns already hanging. They were stumbling drunk and asking us if we would tag two of their fawns since they didn't have doe permits. We said no and made our way to our stands and got set up. Right at dawn, I have a fawn come hauling azz through a clearing and right under my tree. Then I hear THWAK...BOOM! THWAK...BOOM! Ziiiiiiing - BOOM!

The thwack sound was made from 12 ga slugs hitting the tree a few inches above my head. I literally jumped 12 feet to the ground and scrambled behind the tree and started yelling. My BIL whose 6'4" and 250 lbs comes over to find out what is going on. I told him and he took off over to the drunk "hunter", grabbed the shotgun out of his hands and threatened to use it like a club on the guy. In a way i wish he would have smacked the SOB in the head but I'm glad he didn't. He could have killed him and went to jail. Not sure why we never called the cops or the wardens on them. Maybe because we didn't have the conveniance of cell phones back then.


----------



## IAWoodsman

:set1_rolf2:


CheeseBurgerTed said:


> Two weeks before the bow opener this year found me constructing a natural blind in a row of pines just off of a clover field. The deer like to walk the edge pretty frequently so I said "what the hell, why not?" I had been there for a good 30 minutes when all of a sudden, I hear this deafening "woosh, woosh" sound. I happened to look up in a gap in the pines about 10 feet above me just as a massive bald eagle flew through! Scared the daylights out of me for a few good seconds. I was terrified and yet in awe of it's size and strength. After I managed to calm down a few minutes later, for no apparent reason, I raised my fist in the air and screamed "AMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


----------



## Newhunter1

Subscribed


----------



## rogersaddler

Does anyone else have any stories they care to share. whether it's scary or funny


----------



## nomansland

lung buster said:


> Also Done With MOST Public land. Last Year I Was Hunting Aep Land In Ohio And im Setting Here At The Tree First Day Of Gun Season And Like 12 Feet From Me A Slug Smacks A tree. Im Not Sure If You've Heard a Slug Zip By While Hunting But It's A Pretty Scary Thing To hear


It even scared your phone into capitalizing every word!


----------



## Hower08

a few years ago 2010 i think it was i got a call from my dad saying he just shot a nice buck i told him when he got down and found it to call me. not 10 min later my phones ringing again its him saying he fell out if the tree when climbing down. now heres the scary part im at work almost 35 minutes from the farm we hunt hes hanging out of his tree and cant reach his platform with his feet it fell to far all he is doing is hanging on with his legs wrapped around the tree and trying to hang onto the climber. his pack on his waist is snagged and he cant pull him self up. i fly out of work and have to drive 10 min home to get my climber and then still to the farm. when im about 10 min away i realize that if i dont get gas im not making it down their. so i fly through the gas station real quick grab like $5 worth of gas and back on the rd going as fast as i can make my old tank go!!! which isnt very fast maby 85 or so by the time i got the call till the time i got their it was just over half hour. when i finnaly got up the tree and his platform set back up i have a feeling he didnt have long left due to suspension trauma. luckily he was well and fine though besides severe bruising and being sore for 3 weeks or so everything worked out. talk about a scary ass phone call sorry the storys so long


----------



## Dorado1873

Well I've got two. First one happened when I was in high school. A friend of mine invited me on a quail hunt after school with his brother. We got to the property and started up spread out about 50yrds apart, with his brother in the middle. About an hour after we started, I heard a scream from my friend. I came running over. He had stumbled on a man hanging from a tree. Naked, arms and legs bound, teeth pulled out, hands and feet missing. Police said it was most likely a drug deal gone bad. I found out later that the coroner said that he was still alive when they hung him. We haven't been back since. I believe that my friend and his brother stopped hunting after that. No one was ever caught.
This happened on private land.

Ok, Well next story is much funnier. Taught me a good lesson. Don't hang squirrels off of your belt in a tree stand!
A couple of years ago, I went hog hunting. The land owner was letting me hunt his tree stand over a feeder if I would shoot a couple of hog. Well, That morning was a bust and so I took out my .22 and popped a squirrel. I was planning on having it for dinner that night. So I tied it onto my belt and waited another hour or so when something hit my side like a sledge hammer. A hawk had swooped down and hit the squirrel on my side. Thank god my holster and pistol were under the squirrel. That hawk cut a hole in my holster and tore that squirrel's head off. He made off with my dinner and I was left with a cut up holster and large bruise on my hip. I had no idea they hit that hard!


----------



## KSArcher06

Mine just happened to me last weekend, it was storming and 30-40 mph wind gusts so i decided to sit on the ground. It was still dark out and i look down and see a skunk starring at me at about three feet away i stood up and started walking backwards about that time his tail went over his back and head and i took off. I thought screw it if theres a deer around no way in heck am i getting sprayed by a skunk at point blank.


----------



## wolfie729

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> Two weeks before the bow opener this year found me constructing a natural blind in a row of pines just off of a clover field. The deer like to walk the edge pretty frequently so I said "what the hell, why not?" I had been there for a good 30 minutes when all of a sudden, I hear this deafening "woosh, woosh" sound. I happened to look up in a gap in the pines about 10 feet above me just as a massive bald eagle flew through! Scared the daylights out of me for a few good seconds. I was terrified and yet in awe of it's size and strength. After I managed to calm down a few minutes later, for no apparent reason, I raised my fist in the air and screamed "AMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


Lmao oooohhh man that was funny to read


----------



## rogersaddler

Some of these incidents would make a person think twice about ever going hunting again


----------



## OkieGrant

My girlfriend texted me once asking if hunting season was over soon. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## schwackattack

OkieGrant said:


> My girlfriend texted me once asking if hunting season was over soon. Scared the crap out of me.


This one takes the cake.


----------



## SSbowhunter

When I was 16 years old a friend and I were out squirrel hunting with shotguns. Walking into the woods, my friend spotted a squirrel of to our left and he shot and bag himself the first squirrel. 15 mins or so later we here a half dozen or so shots coming from the top of the ridge on our right. We joked and said someone is either a very bad shot or they are seeing alot of game. But the shots started getting louder and louder, and soon pellets were being heard coming in our direction. Amazed we both stood up and got behind some trees. The next shot blew the leaves off the ground not 10 feet from us. I began shouting at the top of my lungs that we were over here and to stop shooting! i peeked around the tree to see an older man shoot his single shot 12 guage at my friend hitting the tree he was hiding behind. I then stepped out from behind the tree and pleaded with him before he reloaded his gun. This guy was stone drunk and claimed we were shooting his pet squirrels. He got up in my face and demanded we unload our guns. My friend did as he said and I just stood there scared out of my mind and couldnt move. After I didnt unload my gun he slams the barrel of his 12 guage into my face and hits me so hard it split my chin wide open. With the barrel pressing tightly under my chin he tells me that he is going to blow my f#$^ing head off! My friend started bawling and I even pissed myself alittle bit. From somewhere I gained the courage to jam my shotgun into his belly. Amazed, he stepped back just a touch and then told me that was the worst thing I could have done and now I was going to die! I politely said, " mister... you have a single shot shotgun... you didnt reload...I still have 3 shots in my gun!" All his confindence left his face. I made him drop his gun, which i threw as far as I could into the thicket and told him that if he decides to come after my friend and I, or towards his gun before we left, that I was going to start shooting myself. We make it back to my truck very fast and as soon as I reached my truck, I got sick all over the place. I was never so scarred in my life. We hurried up and told my parents and they called the cops. The cops came out, took our statement and I showed them where it happened and they even retrieved the shotgun I threw into the thicket. I dont think they ever found the guy because I never heard anything else about it. I ended up needing 5 stitches in my chin and a clean pair of underwear!


----------



## spekwa91

I know I've posted once, but I had another one a few weeks ago. I shot a deer on my property and part of the blood trail ran into another property. So I went to the farmer to ask permission. His wife gives it to me, but tells me to make sure her husband knew that I was out there. As soon as I walk to the grain bins I see him jump from his semi trailer. Yells for me to call 911 because his nephew fell in the corn bin. Had to call, and then attempt to help empty the bins. He ended up passing away. Second time in 13 months dealing with a death.


----------



## Bow Me

SSbowhunter said:


> When I was 16 years old a friend and I were out squirrel hunting with shotguns. Walking into the woods, my friend spotted a squirrel of to our left and he shot and bag himself the first squirrel. 15 mins or so later we here a half dozen or so shots coming from the top of the ridge on our right. We joked and said someone is either a very bad shot or they are seeing alot of game. But the shots started getting louder and louder, and soon pellets were being heard coming in our direction. Amazed we both stood up and got behind some trees. The next shot blew the leaves off the ground not 10 feet from us. I began shouting at the top of my lungs that we were over here and to stop shooting! i peeked around the tree to see an older man shoot his single shot 12 guage at my friend hitting the tree he was hiding behind. I then stepped out from behind the tree and pleaded with him before he reloaded his gun. This guy was stone drunk and claimed we were shooting his pet squirrels. He got up in my face and demanded we unload our guns. My friend did as he said and I just stood there scared out of my mind and couldnt move. After I didnt unload my gun he slams the barrel of his 12 guage into my face and hits me so hard it split my chin wide open. With the barrel pressing tightly under my chin he tells me that he is going to blow my f#$^ing head off! My friend started bawling and I even pissed myself alittle bit. From somewhere I gained the courage to jam my shotgun into his belly. Amazed, he stepped back just a touch and then told me that was the worst thing I could have done and now I was going to die! I politely said, " mister... you have a single shot shotgun... you didnt reload...I still have 3 shots in my gun!" All his confindence left his face. I made him drop his gun, which i threw as far as I could into the thicket and told him that if he decides to come after my friend and I, or towards his gun before we left, that I was going to start shooting myself. We make it back to my truck very fast and as soon as I reached my truck, I got sick all over the place. I was never so scarred in my life. We hurried up and told my parents and they called the cops. The cops came out, took our statement and I showed them where it happened and they even retrieved the shotgun I threw into the thicket. I dont think they ever found the guy because I never heard anything else about it. I ended up needing 5 stitches in my chin and a clean pair of underwear!


Thats a crazy story. If that happened to me they would STILL be looking for the drunks corpse.


----------



## Fantail

While squirrel hunting near the Trail of Tears - Shawnee Nat. forest I took 15 against a tree. Looked down and a huge coiled up snake size of a spare tire was about 2-3' away tasting the air in front of me. Probably determining if I was lunch or not. Head on this snake was the size of a softball. Thought I was going to buy the farm that day but I managed to sneak away.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7

Last year I was climbing up to one of my stands about 25ft up. I reached up and grabbed the arm rests and went to pull myself up onto the stand when the arm rest snapped the bolt and the entire force of my body hit me right above the right eye. Knocked me out for a second but thankfully I landed on a big branch about a foot below my stand. Other than that branch i would have been in some serious pain or dead. Scared me so bad I didnt even hunt, went back home with a 4 inch cut and a black eye.. Now I never climb a stand without a linemans belt, or harness.


----------



## Stevie777

SSbowhunter said:


> When I was 16 years old a friend and I were out squirrel hunting with shotguns. Walking into the woods, my friend spotted a squirrel of to our left and he shot and bag himself the first squirrel. 15 mins or so later we here a half dozen or so shots coming from the top of the ridge on our right. We joked and said someone is either a very bad shot or they are seeing alot of game. But the shots started getting louder and louder, and soon pellets were being heard coming in our direction. Amazed we both stood up and got behind some trees. The next shot blew the leaves off the ground not 10 feet from us. I began shouting at the top of my lungs that we were over here and to stop shooting! i peeked around the tree to see an older man shoot his single shot 12 guage at my friend hitting the tree he was hiding behind. I then stepped out from behind the tree and pleaded with him before he reloaded his gun. This guy was stone drunk and claimed we were shooting his pet squirrels. He got up in my face and demanded we unload our guns. My friend did as he said and I just stood there scared out of my mind and couldnt move. After I didnt unload my gun he slams the barrel of his 12 guage into my face and hits me so hard it split my chin wide open. With the barrel pressing tightly under my chin he tells me that he is going to blow my f#$^ing head off! My friend started bawling and I even pissed myself alittle bit. From somewhere I gained the courage to jam my shotgun into his belly. Amazed, he stepped back just a touch and then told me that was the worst thing I could have done and now I was going to die! I politely said, " mister... you have a single shot shotgun... you didnt reload...I still have 3 shots in my gun!" All his confindence left his face. I made him drop his gun, which i threw as far as I could into the thicket and told him that if he decides to come after my friend and I, or towards his gun before we left, that I was going to start shooting myself. We make it back to my truck very fast and as soon as I reached my truck, I got sick all over the place. I was never so scarred in my life. We hurried up and told my parents and they called the cops. The cops came out, took our statement and I showed them where it happened and they even retrieved the shotgun I threw into the thicket. I dont think they ever found the guy because I never heard anything else about it. I ended up needing 5 stitches in my chin and a clean pair of underwear!


Why would you want to start shooting yourself... ??


----------



## Pine Tag

Hunting a few years back on my buddy's land. It's gun season so I take my shotgun and muzzleloader both as it's legal to do in some counties. Sitting up there and decide I need to move things around so I lean the muzzleloader against the rail while I'm adjusting the shotgun. Hear a clink sound and look to see my muzzleloader falling 20' to the ground. It hits stock first with the barrel pointed right at me but luckily no shot. I climbed down to get it and when i look it over I notice the bolt has jumped forward. It was the old school inline that used percussion caps. The only thing saved me that day was the thumb safety.


----------



## clafountain2

years ago i was out squirrel hunting early season probably september, there was a fence row with corn on one side and beans on the other, was walking back to the truck in the bean field close to the fence row and i hear something moving in the corn...i stop the noise stopped so i start walking again, same thing from the corn field so i stop and can tell it's right across from me, i stare into the corn and i can not see what it is...i can hear it breathing heavy and yet couldn't see what it was and i know this thing is close and right across from me...so i walk a few more steps it moves with me again i stop i hear it and can't see it...finally take my .22 and shoot some shots into the air and take off running in the direction of my truck lol...to this day i have no idea what it was that was in that corn and it still bugs me out to walk beside a corn field mornings going to the deer stand


----------



## Geeman

three stories from the same woods in Northern Minnesota. First, years ago I went grouse hunting in the woods with my dog and really did not have enough money back then for a motel so I thought I would camp out in a tent, which I did. Half way thru the night the timberwolves started howling and they were not that far away from the tent. I jumped into the car and tried to sleep in the front seat, but not so much. I had heard that timberwolves really did not ever attack humans (until this year I guess) but I was not going to be the guinea pig. Second, years later, same general area, I am grouse hunting with my dog towards sunset and had had a nice afternoon hunt and a couple of birds. My dog is about 100 yards away at the time and starts barking and carrying on like crazy and wolves right by him answered him back, he ran back to me like he was on fire and we got the hell out of there. Last story is from the MN DNR web site from the same area, this did not happen to me but I drive by the exact spot all the time and was hunting the area when this occured (I have been hunting this general area since 1969):

"Oct. 15, 1992, Jim Tennison, his 18-year-old son, Jamie, and a friend went grouse hunting near Savannah Portage State Park in Aitkin County. The three started out before midday. Jim Tennison and his friend decided to hunt in one direction, while Jamie Tennison took off on his own. They agreed to meet back at the truck by 4 p.m.

Jamie Tennison was an experienced woodsman. He'd spent several nights in the woods by himself, and knew how to survive alone. He usually carried a compass, and he knew how to use it. But on this day, with temperatures in the 50s, he was dressed lightly for a long walk in the woods with his 12-gauge but no compass or survival gear.

By 4 o'clock the weather had started to turn colder. The two older men waited at the truck until dark, but Jamie Tennison never appeared. Jim Tennison notified the county sheriff and gathered friends and family to search.

The temperature continued to drop, and rain began to fall. Later that night the rain turned to snow. By morning snow covered the ground, and it was 25 degrees.

For the next several days, a large search and rescue effort, including DNR conservation officers on the ground and in the air, produced no sign of Jamie Tennison. He had simply walked into the woods and disappeared. He has never been seen again."

These woods are swampy, brush and timber filled with floating bogs that you can sometimes walk on top of, but you can also break through the top and go into water over your head in some spots. There are wolves and bears, not so long ago they even held moose (did I mention the timberwolves??). The locals believe there are now some cougars and I believe them. Bobcats, of course and I have seen large cat tracks in the winter but am not good enough to know the difference between bobcats and a mountain lion (did not measure them). I have not only heard the wolves but have seen them on multiple occasions and their kill sites. Do not get me started on wolves... If you do not have a compass and head off into the wrong direction you can walk for 20 miles or more and never come across another road, house or person. You guys from out west will think that is nothing, but out west you can see for miles and miles, here you can only see from in front of your face to the brush and trees right in front of you, no farther and the woods are thick. It is real easy to get lost without a compass or GPS. Most cell phones do not work there even now. All just 4 hours away from Minneapolis and St. Paul, I love it here but you have to be careful. I never go in the woods without a compass and fire starter even if I am planning only a short trip.

I sometimes might misplace myself in the woods, but so far it has only been an occasional, temporary condition. I have, however, been scared in the woods.


----------



## zbowman1

Every year I do a whitetail hunt in the mountains of the Idaho panhandle from Nov. 13-20th. Elevation about 6000' so there is always snow on the ground. In Idaho a lot of the whitetail hunting you do is in clear cuts were the deer tend to rut and feed if there isn't a lot of snow. A couple of years ago I found an area that was closed to any vehicle access so I set camp near the gate and sled a couple of climbing stands into a couple of really good clear cuts the farthest one being 4 miles in. I can do the hike in about and hour and a half. Two years ago we had a particularly cold and snowy fall. I got up early one morning and made the hike to my farthest stand. About and hour after day break I was sitting there and I got a funny feeling something was watching me. I slowly stood up and turned around and sitting on the hill side behind me about 50yds was a guy dressed in buckskin clothing watching me. Now, I have never seen anyone or any tracks from other hunters walk in this fair but it didn't really surprise me all that much. I waved and he motioned me to come down out of the tree. After getting to the ground he gets up and walks down to me. I think the thing that struck me the most was the way this guy was dressed and the fact that he was not carrying a weapon. He asked me a few questions about hunting and were I was camped and then I asked him what he was doing out here with no weapon. He answered "O, I live here". In the back of my mined I was thinking where? this is a federal forest. Now if you no anything about North Idaho you know that's were Ruby Ridge is and the Unabomber also lived as a recluse in remote areas around here. Honestly the guy was starting to freak me out a little. After a little more conversation I asked him were he was going? He said he was walking to town. Town is 100 miles away!!!! This guy was just putting off some weird vibes and I was ready to end the conversation so we parted ways. After the days hunt I stared back to camp. I realized that this guy was fallowing my backtrack. When I got to camp my wall tent was open and this guy had obviously been in the wall tent. I was missing quite a bit of food and a few other small items, and he left a book on my cot about some weird satanic region. 

I no this is not a very scary story but it really freaked me out. I have never seen him again but I no I sleep a lot lighter when I am there now. A few of the other camps around me have had similar experiences. Even one this year so I no he is still out there.


----------



## Geeman

clafountain2 said:


> years ago i was out squirrel hunting early season probably september, there was a fence row with corn on one side and beans on the other, was walking back to the truck in the bean field close to the fence row and i hear something moving in the corn...i stop the noise stopped so i start walking again, same thing from the corn field so i stop and can tell it's right across from me, i stare into the corn and i can not see what it is...i can hear it breathing heavy and yet couldn't see what it was and i know this thing is close and right across from me...so i walk a few more steps it moves with me again i stop i hear it and can't see it...finally take my .22 and shoot some shots into the air and take off running in the direction of my truck lol...to this day i have no idea what it was that was in that corn and it still bugs me out to walk beside a corn field mornings going to the deer stand


That was almost for sure a deer, same exact thing happened to me once in the woods, only I finally got to see it. A nice buck looking me right in the eyes at 10 yards away in thick brush, so thick I could not get my gun up to shoot it. I thought it was another from my hunting party walking towards me. I walked three steps and stopped, the deer walked three steps and stopped. This happened multiple times, it sounded like another hunter walking towards me still hunting the woods. Neither one of us knew what the other was at the time, but I would know now. Lesson learned.


----------



## Geeman

nobody else get scared?


----------



## swbuckmaster

I always listen to the radio talk show host "think his name is Art Bell" talk about aliens, ghost and other BS. I hike the 2-3 miles up the canyon under the moon light all by myself usually. I hardly ever turn on my head lamp because I can never find it. Sometimes I think I hear things walking behind me! I know if i turn arround they will kill me! So I don't turn arround.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I've found a truck that went off the road and rolled. Stuff was every where! No one was around "2 in the morning" and I was by myself. I kept looking through the 50 yard long yard sale and finally found the guy who was driving. He was face down and had the dying deer gargle sounds going on. I tried to wake him. Nothing! So I ran back to his truck and grabbed a blanket I had seen on the ground and put it on him. I than drove like a mad man back down the canyon to call the police. I than went back up the canyon and helped the police find the wreck site. The man didnt make it. I didn't go hunting that day. 

I've found pot grows

I've played arround with moose calls in alaska and had a 50" moose charge me at 15 yards. I didn't have a gun or weapon. I was 7 miles away from camp and I didn't tell anyone where I went. Luckly I had some bear spray and I blasted him at about 5 yards as he ran by he tried to kick me in the face. 

I rarley hike with a head lamp on. I can see pretty good in the dark. I cought movment one time crossing the trail. When I flipped on my light to have a look I saw a mtn lion standing there. It turned its head and walked off. 

When I was on Vancouver island I accidently walked into a sleeping black bear. I got about 5 yards when it blew out the brush in front me like a flushing pheasant. It ran about 30 yards then turned arround stood up and looked at me. I had to hike down the hill and the stupid bear stayed about 40 yards in front of me the whole time. 

Had a grizzly sow and two cubs eating grass about 40 yards from my tent in alaska. 

Bow hunting on the wasatch front in the end of november and slid off a granite slab covered in snow. Fell about 8-10 feet. The slab was about 30 feet long. As I slid I put my arms and legs out and started a mini avalanche. The snow I pushed off softend the fall. I was by myself.

Hiked in on the wasatch front one time in November and had a snow and wind storm hit so hard and so fast it nearly froze me to death. It was nearly two hours to the truck when it hit. I was dressed warm at the time but the wind was so bad it just blew the cold right through me. I had ice forming on my beard. I couldn't feel my feet and when I got to the road I was still a mile from the truck. The first car that drove by stopped and gave me a ride. 

I've fell through the ice at utah lake and help was further than I could yell. The water was deeper than I could touch. Luckly I was able to pull my self out. 

I could go on and on. Haven't even scratched the surface.


----------



## Duramax208

zbowman1 said:


> Every year I do a whitetail hunt in the mountains of the Idaho panhandle from Nov. 13-20th. Elevation about 6000' so there is always snow on the ground. In Idaho a lot of the whitetail hunting you do is in clear cuts were the deer tend to rut and feed if there isn't a lot of snow. A couple of years ago I found an area that was closed to any vehicle access so I set camp near the gate and sled a couple of climbing stands into a couple of really good clear cuts the farthest one being 4 miles in. I can do the hike in about and hour and a half. Two years ago we had a particularly cold and snowy fall. I got up early one morning and made the hike to my farthest stand. About and hour after day break I was sitting there and I got a funny feeling something was watching me. I slowly stood up and turned around and sitting on the hill side behind me about 50yds was a guy dressed in buckskin clothing watching me. Now, I have never seen anyone or any tracks from other hunters walk in this fair but it didn't really surprise me all that much. I waved and he motioned me to come down out of the tree. After getting to the ground he gets up and walks down to me. I think the thing that struck me the most was the way this guy was dressed and the fact that he was not carrying a weapon. He asked me a few questions about hunting and were I was camped and then I asked him what he was doing out here with no weapon. He answered "O, I live here". In the back of my mined I was thinking where? this is a federal forest. Now if you no anything about North Idaho you know that's were Ruby Ridge is and the Unabomber also lived as a recluse in remote areas around here. Honestly the guy was starting to freak me out a little. After a little more conversation I asked him were he was going? He said he was walking to town. Town is 100 miles away!!!! This guy was just putting off some weird vibes and I was ready to end the conversation so we parted ways. After the days hunt I stared back to camp. I realized that this guy was fallowing my backtrack. When I got to camp my wall tent was open and this guy had obviously been in the wall tent. I was missing quite a bit of food and a few other small items, and he left a book on my cot about some weird satanic region.
> 
> I no this is not a very scary story but it really freaked me out. I have never seen him again but I no I sleep a lot lighter when I am there now. A few of the other camps around me have had similar experiences. Even one this year so I no he is still out there.


That is a crazy & funny story, I've had a couple of similar oddities during my time in the Idaho woods. One weird thing that your story reminded me of 5 or 6 years ago I made trip up to northern Idaho from Boise and about 3/4 the way there one of the adopt a highway signs says: "Yasawas 666 Preparedness Club". Maybe you met the founder!?!? Hahaha


----------



## TheTracker

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


Anyone ever draws a bow back on me is dead, I would of shot the mother fker!


----------



## btguy

Anyone got any good bigfoot stories?


----------



## rogersaddler

TheTracker said:


> Anyone ever draws a bow back on me is dead, I would of shot the mother fker!


That idea crossed my mind believe me I even told him if he released a arrow then I have a right to defend myself and he was out in the open but he never did. The main reason I didn't was I didn't want to take the chance that I would end up in prison


----------



## TheTracker

rogersaddler said:


> That idea crossed my mind believe me I even told him if he released a arrow then I have a right to defend myself and he was out in the open but he never did. The main reason I didn't was I didn't want to take the chance that I would end up in prison


Him pulling his bow back and aiming it at you is no different then someone pulling out a handgun and pointing it at you, From a legal standpoint I think you would of been okay. Glad to hear it didn't end in bloodshed though!


----------



## rogersaddler

TheTracker said:


> Him pulling his bow back and aiming it at you is no different then someone pulling out a handgun and pointing it at you, From a legal standpoint I think you would of been okay. Glad to hear it didn't end in bloodshed though!


I thought the same thing just didn't want to take the chance. But as far as bloodshed goes there was some when My friends got done with him plus he went to jail and lost his hunting privileges


----------



## rogersaddler

Lets not have any scary moments while hunting today on Thanksgiving.
Good luck to you if you do go hunting and have a happy thansgiving


----------



## Alaska at heart

Several years ago a young lady was abducted from a neighboring town and LE eventually arrested a fellow who confessed to the crime, but never gave accurate details of the forest area he dumped her body. Because local public land was within the search area, there were notices with the gal's photo on virtually every entry point on to state hunting ground I typically hunted. That is honestly pretty creepy, when you are walking in or out of the woods by flashlight and your imagination is turning every downed log into a body dump........ I don't believe her remains were ever found, but I can't even imagine the horror of stumbling across a human body as a few of the previous posters had done. My prayers for peace of mind to you......

On the lighter side, I was walking into the woods on the same state ground in the dark one morning and suddenly my flashlight beam catches an odd silver glowing object floating about head high off the ground. Of course I stop short and wonder if my days of watching the "X Files" as a youth was going to end up in an alien encounter! Turned out to be a mylar helium balloon that must have gotten loose from someone and floated off until it lost enough gas to drop back to the ground. The ribbon had gotten caught on the top of a bush and there was enough helium to keep it floating. Funny what your imagination will conjure out of the dark......LOL By the way, I shot it with my judo tipped warm-up arrow on the way out and then took it home to throw away.


----------



## redneckromeo

I was doing a spot and stalk on some crows out in a pasture when I was just a kid. Had my shotgun and was crawling along the fence line. At one point I stopped for the shot and took off the safety just to determine I needed to get a little bit closer. Started crawling again and when I reached back to bring the gun up the trigger hit a twig on a bush and BOOM! Blew the bill of my hat clean off. I became much more safety oriented from that moment on!


----------



## clark9312

redneckromeo said:


> I was doing a spot and stalk on some crows out in a pasture when I was just a kid. Had my shotgun and was crawling along the fence line. At one point I stopped for the shot and took off the safety just to determine I needed to get a little bit closer. Started crawling again and when I reached back to bring the gun up the trigger hit a twig on a bush and BOOM! Blew the bill of my hat clean off. I became much more safety oriented from that moment on!


You're lucky!!! Could have been bad.


----------



## DarnYankee

Big Foot encounter. Early one morning, low light. About 6.5 ft tall, 300 lbs, huge hands, hair on back. Ended up it was my mother in law out for an early morning walk. Scary !!!


----------



## SeasonTicket

* ^^^^^^^ lol!*


----------



## 25ft-up

Got between a big bear and his sow. Had the sow follow my scent to the tree, then the male followed the sow. After they were both gone, I got down a half hour before dark to get the heck out of there, and ran head on to the sow. Got around her and down the other side of the hill, only to turn around to see the male running down after me. I stood tall, waving arms and yelling, and he stopped within 10yds. Then he was side stepping toward me as he was lapping his tongue. I kept yelling and walking backwards until I felt he wasn't going to get any closer. He followed me a mile back to the truck, staying just 5-10 yards behind me. After that, I have had a few other close calls with bear chattering teeth, growling at me in the dark, and following my scent to my tree before I got up it, or having two of them follow 20 yards behind me in a swamp. But that was the first encounter, and I thought I was a dead man to see him charging me.


----------



## Movesfast

DarnYankee said:


> Big Foot encounter. Early one morning, low light. About 6.5 ft tall, 300 lbs, huge hands, hair on back. Ended up it was my mother in law out for an early morning walk. Scary !!!


Good thing she's small. My MIL is 6.5 400lbs hairy all over (more mature?) only drinks Hamms (won't eat, gets in the way of her beer). Scares the **** out of me every time I see her/it


----------



## zap

I had coyotes all around me howling at sunset one day......I about chit my pants......:lol:


----------



## Rod Savini

zap said:


> I had coyotes all around me howling at sunset one day......I about chit my pants......:lol:


I am not afraid of them, but its an eerie feeling when they howl or yip when they are close to ya and its going dark or is dark.


----------



## zap

Rod Savini said:


> I am not afraid of them, but its an eerie feeling when they howl or yip when they are close to ya and its going dark or is dark.


I thought that is what I said......:lol:


----------



## Rod Savini

zap said:


> I thought that is what I said......:lol:


You did, I was agreeing! Lol


----------



## Stevie777

Movesfast said:


> Good thing she's small. My MIL is 6.5 400lbs hairy all over (more mature?) only drinks Hamms (won't eat, gets in the way of her beer). Scares the **** out of me every time I see her/it


That's your wife a few years down the line you are talking about.... :lol:


----------



## zap

Rod Savini said:


> You did, I was agreeing! Lol




They know that you are there and they get in the thickets all around you and let you know that they are there and they do not want you there......there...I explained my there theory.....:lol:

Its a good theory.


----------



## tartop

Snakes, bears, mother nature, Mary Jane, rugged terrain, horse wrecks...a lot of things out there to liven up a hunt. A few of the more memorable have been:

I was watching a buck through the binos, waiting for him to bed so I could make a stalk on him. I felt something on my leg. I gave my leg a little shake and then I heard a buzz. I looked down and had a 3' rattler draped over my leg. 

I was waiting a storm out in the sierras and had the tree I was under was hit by lightning. 

Another time in the sierras I was glassing and felt the ground shake...small earthquake. No big deal on the west coast. But then I heard some rocks cracking and crashing from up above me. I looked up a d could see dust boiling up. The quake had triggered a rockslide and half the chute I was working up was bearing down on me.


----------



## Chinchgub

17 or 18 years old, escorted off some adjacent private land at gun point. Ever have a loaded 12 ga. shotgun shoved into your back? I was just praying the landowner didn't have his finger on the trigger and accidentally squeeze one off. I didn't really know the property lines at that time. When I got back and told the story, my hunting partners (my Dad's age) didn't believe me. When I started to tear up, they knew it was no joke. We all drove down there to speak with the guy but he hadn't returned from his hunt. They were pretty riled up so that was a good thing.


----------



## str

On my mid west hunt this year i was setting my bottom and top part of my climber and then removed my feet from the straps when my bottom part decided to fall at least 20 feet to the bottom of tree .I checked my phone and luckily had service on this farm so i called my frind and said if i dont call you back in ten minutes send help.I let myslf down through top part wrapped my legs around tree and let go and tried to wrap arms around as well .Long story short it was ripping my fingers up good and i was praying to hit the bottom when i hit lol So make sure you tie your stands together........................


----------



## Stevie777

Once when fully Ghillie suited up a fat woman walked so close to me, dropped her Undercrackers and pinched one off...So close i could smell it....Never even knew i was there,...Now where is that Barf emoticon...


----------



## BowTechForever

Bigfoot. 2 encounters. Within 3 days of each other date wise. One year apart. Was turkey hunting the first time by myself because my dad had to go to work. I was 13. Was sitting on a logging trail in the woods a quarter mile on the opposite side if the mountain we live on top of. Had decoy and a slate call. Was wearing a leafy wear ghille suit. Sat down On a rock and made a couple of calls. I hear something with heavy foot steps on the hillside to my left. I figured it was the local trespasser that goes all over and hunts where he wants. It came into and I still thought it was a guy in a ghilloe suit. It was very large and it crossed my mind that maybe it wasn't a person. It was straight in front if me by this time at about 45 yards. I felt the wind switch on my back and tensed up because now it could get my scent. Sure enoug it stopped and looked around ad then stared directly at me. It felt like it was staring through me and not at me. I don't think it could see me because if my ghille. After probably about 30 seconds of staring it continued down the the hill. When it hit about 85 yards it's stopped and smelled again and look in my direction again, still not pickin me off. Eventually I heard the brush stop crashing as it hit further and further away. I crept home with an arrow nocked and my little flip knife out. Scarred the living daylights out of me. My mom said when I came through the door I looked like a ghost. It was close to 9 feet tall. Weight has to be close to 600 or 700 pounds. It's shoulders were wider than my whole body by at least double if not triple. It's face had fairly large sized almond shaped eyes that were dark brown. The mouth had large lips and a little bit of hair on it. It's nose looked like a pushed in nose. Almsot like a gorilla or large black person(not racist just using an example). 
Incident 2. This year in early may I was out in our yard shooting some new fmjs I had gotten off of here. It's about dusk and I heard the rolling deep aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooow From the ridge about 1 mike to the west, not far from my previous sighting. So I run in and get my monadnock sister and they heard it also. It went in for about 45 minutes. Every so often it would do it like a coyote pack. This was loud and deep. Our neighbor down the bill called to see if we heard the howls from the ridge. What this was I don't know but I think it was Bigfoot.


----------



## SeasonTicket

...my wife told me she would like to go huntung with me some time. :ballchain


----------



## catfishmafia76

25ft-up said:


> Got between a big bear and his sow. Had the sow follow my scent to the tree, then the male followed the sow. After they were both gone, I got down a half hour before dark to get the heck out of there, and ran head on to the sow. Got around her and down the other side of the hill, only to turn around to see the male running down after me. I stood tall, waving arms and yelling, and he stopped within 10yds. Then he was side stepping toward me as he was lapping his tongue. I kept yelling and walking backwards until I felt he wasn't going to get any closer. He followed me a mile back to the truck, staying just 5-10 yards behind me. After that, I have had a few other close calls with bear chattering teeth, growling at me in the dark, and following my scent to my tree before I got up it, or having two of them follow 20 yards behind me in a swamp. But that was the first encounter, and I thought I was a dead man to see him charging me.


25' up I don't know if you will see this or not or if someone else can answer but where your at in NJ what happens if you guys have to kill a bear that is threatening you or charging you. I know the rules there are kind of funny when it comes to bears.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

The wad from a guys shot gun hit the tree i was in about 5 feet above my head. He was walking up a hill in a gully and shot at a deer walking down the hill. I haven't deer hunted in NJ since with a shotgun. Bow only for me


----------



## Avid Sportsman

I was **** hunting one night, and had 2 buddies held at gunpoint. Didn't know what to do. Our dogs had ran a **** all the way to there land, and they were being b****es about letting us go get them and it got pretty intense. I had a .22 with me but i wasn't intending on using it. It was pretty scary I have to say.


----------



## jhelmsfishing

I've had an owl near about land on me past 3 times I've been. Scares ya every time! Then the other morning, an owl started howling at me outside my bedroom window right before daylight, like an alarm block to go hunting. Think it maybe my hunting angel or somethin? Either way, its pretty cool.


----------



## invationCPX2013

I was bowhunting public land where I live and was looking for the right spot at the beginning of pre rut and found the jackpot , rub and scrape line a couple hundred yards long , finally found the end of when off to my right I saw a doe coming at a fast trot and a nice eight point closely behind her i let them go on by and when the cost was clear i went and hung a stand in that area hoping the buck would be back thru that evening . well u hunted till dark and got down out of my stand and began my half mile walk back to the road and a coyote cut lose in bow range and never hearing one before it chilled my blood , it was a scary experience but a laughable story back at camp .


----------



## BowTechForever

Ttt I love reading these


----------



## sinko

I saw my sister-in-law with a loaded gun.


----------



## rogersaddler

invationCPX2013 said:


> I was bowhunting public land where I live and was looking for the right spot at the beginning of pre rut and found the jackpot , rub and scrape line a couple hundred yards long , finally found the end of when off to my right I saw a doe coming at a fast trot and a nice eight point closely behind her i let them go on by and when the cost was clear i went and hung a stand in that area hoping the buck would be back thru that evening . well u hunted till dark and got down out of my stand and began my half mile walk back to the road and a coyote cut lose in bow range and never hearing one before it chilled my blood , it was a scary experience but a laughable story back at camp .


When Coyote's cut loose that close it does send chills down your back


----------



## swbuckmaster

Nope not in the least


----------



## MonsterElk6X6

rogersaddler said:


> That would be scary it's a good thing he wasn't having flash backs


Lol^^ thta would of not turned out well.


----------



## Movesfast

Stevie777 said:


> That's your wife a few years down the line you are talking about.... :lol:


Except my wife is adopted, otherwise I would have passed on her.

So no to lunkers


----------



## 50 plus

I had the chain bracket break on a treestand once and rode it half way to the ground, the stand caught on a branch and I came in just like superman. Luckily it was sandy ground and it just knocked the wind out of me. I was glassing for elk on a ridge in Wyoming last year, and a sow grizzly with two cubs came to 50 yds. My horse was tied to a tree 50 yds behind me. I just got up and went real slow to my horse, managed to get on him and ride away as she watched me. Made me realize my heart must still be in good shape.


----------



## DPW

I was hunting early bow seasonwith a buddy, and took a shot at a nice buck. It appeared to be a good shot. I found out later that I hit low and just sliced the tendon and connective tissue behind his front leg. There was, however, a blood trail, and my hunting buddy and I took up the trail. Following the small specks of blood, I made my way up a ridge bent over with hands on my knees...almost like a duck walk. I got within a couple of feet of a small briar patch and noticed a very large timber rattler coiled and staring at me. As it was early archery season in Oklahoma, it was not that cold. In retrospect, I figure it was still warm enough for him to be out, but cool enough that he was pretty lethargic; at least enough so that he did not strike. I don't necessarily kill every snake I see, but this one really shook me up. Okay, I freaked out. I grabbed a downed limb and began wailing on this snake. My buddy looked up the trail to see me swinging away at something on the ground. He said that his first thought was that I had found the deer, it was not dead, and I was finishing the job with the first thing I could find...the tree limb.

The story has a happy ending. My buddy arrowed the same buck just a few days later. It was limping pretty badly from my shot. I was able to see where my arrow had hit him a few days earlier, and fortunately my friend's shot was perfect.


----------



## MathewsHunter<}

Got in my stand really early one morning. Sat for about 20 minutes, when I see a strange glow in the brush off the the left of my stand and about 200 yards away, coming slowly towards me. Then I heard someone or "something" laugh, and it takes off towards me. It's about 15 yards from my stand before I can actually see it, as it was dark and the light had kinda blinded me. The thing lets out a blood-curdling shriek and launches itself at me. It hit the tree about 3 feet below my stand and falls down. I finally got myself together enough and clipped my release onto my string loop, stood up, and started screaming profanity at it. All of a sudden, the light kinda dims, and I can see it. It's a white unicorn, only it has blood and gore all over its horn and head. It looks at me with kind of a hurt look on his face and says in a sad voice "My mother is a nice lady. You have no right to talk about her like that!". I calmed down a little and stopped cussing. He asked me for my name, I told him and then politely asked what his name was. Turns out his name was Ronald, he lived on an adjacent property, and loved to watch sunrises. I didn't ask him about the blood as I wasn't sure what he was capable of if provoked. He asked to see my bow, and so I lowered it down to him. Next he wanted my release, and I obliged. He put on the release, took an arrow with a small game point on it out of my quiver, and shot me in the "shaft". Then everything turned pink and lime green and I started to disco right there, 20 feet off the ground. Never again, LSD, never again.


----------



## Deadeye32

Damn


----------



## prairieboy

MathewsHunter<} said:


> Got in my stand really early one morning. Sat for about 20 minutes, when I see a strange glow in the brush off the the left of my stand and about 200 yards away, coming slowly towards me. Then I heard someone or "something" laugh, and it takes off towards me. It's about 15 yards from my stand before I can actually see it, as it was dark and the light had kinda blinded me. The thing lets out a blood-curdling shriek and launches itself at me. It hit the tree about 3 feet below my stand and falls down. I finally got myself together enough and clipped my release onto my string loop, stood up, and started screaming profanity at it. All of a sudden, the light kinda dims, and I can see it. It's a white unicorn, only it has blood and gore all over its horn and head. It looks at me with kind of a hurt look on his face and says in a sad voice "My mother is a nice lady. You have no right to talk about her like that!". I calmed down a little and stopped cussing. He asked me for my name, I told him and then politely asked what his name was. Turns out his name was Ronald, he lived on an adjacent property, and loved to watch sunrises. I didn't ask him about the blood as I wasn't sure what he was capable of if provoked. He asked to see my bow, and so I lowered it down to him. Next he wanted my release, and I obliged. He put on the release, took an arrow with a small game point on it out of my quiver, and shot me in the "shaft". Then everything turned pink and lime green and I started to disco right there, 20 feet off the ground. Never again, LSD, never again.



***?????????? You on it again???


----------



## MathewsHunter<}

prairieboy said:


> ***?????????? You on it again???


It just keeps pulling me back in.


----------



## BlueH2O

Was bowhunting a military installation back in the mid-90's and had about a 3/4 mile walk to my tree. Nothing eventful during the walk-in but when I came out that evening there was police tape everywhere near the "trailhead", the same area I had passed on the way in. I never saw the first LE person or anyone else but once I got back home and called my hunting buddy who usually hunts that same area with me he began laughing and said the local news had reported that someone had found a dead girl in that area earlier that day. All I could think of was that I had to have passed the body at some point on my way to my tree. Although I was at least another half mile in the woods from where all of the police tape was hung up I never heard the first police siren or person banging around the area investigating the site...weird event is all I can say, not scary just weird!


----------



## catfishmafia76

MathewsHunter<} said:


> It just keeps pulling me back in.


Go easy on them bathsalts Jr.


----------



## hooiserarcher

catfishmafia76 said:


> Go easy on them bathsalts Jr.


Lol!


----------



## nmubowyer

zbowman1 said:


> Every year I do a whitetail hunt in the mountains of the Idaho panhandle from Nov. 13-20th. Elevation about 6000' so there is always snow on the ground. In Idaho a lot of the whitetail hunting you do is in clear cuts were the deer tend to rut and feed if there isn't a lot of snow. A couple of years ago I found an area that was closed to any vehicle access so I set camp near the gate and sled a couple of climbing stands into a couple of really good clear cuts the farthest one being 4 miles in. I can do the hike in about and hour and a half. Two years ago we had a particularly cold and snowy fall. I got up early one morning and made the hike to my farthest stand. About and hour after day break I was sitting there and I got a funny feeling something was watching me. I slowly stood up and turned around and sitting on the hill side behind me about 50yds was a guy dressed in buckskin clothing watching me. Now, I have never seen anyone or any tracks from other hunters walk in this fair but it didn't really surprise me all that much. I waved and he motioned me to come down out of the tree. After getting to the ground he gets up and walks down to me. I think the thing that struck me the most was the way this guy was dressed and the fact that he was not carrying a weapon. He asked me a few questions about hunting and were I was camped and then I asked him what he was doing out here with no weapon. He answered "O, I live here". In the back of my mined I was thinking where? this is a federal forest. Now if you no anything about North Idaho you know that's were Ruby Ridge is and the Unabomber also lived as a recluse in remote areas around here. Honestly the guy was starting to freak me out a little. After a little more conversation I asked him were he was going? He said he was walking to town. Town is 100 miles away!!!! This guy was just putting off some weird vibes and I was ready to end the conversation so we parted ways. After the days hunt I stared back to camp. I realized that this guy was fallowing my backtrack. When I got to camp my wall tent was open and this guy had obviously been in the wall tent. I was missing quite a bit of food and a few other small items, and he left a book on my cot about some weird satanic region.
> 
> I no this is not a very scary story but it really freaked me out. I have never seen him again but I no I sleep a lot lighter when I am there now. A few of the other camps around me have had similar experiences. Even one this year so I no he is still out there.


Crazy, you run into some real characters on public land


----------



## charvey9

Good thread. Lots of interesting stories.

Growing up in Michigan, we hunted a large piece of private land with a hell of a coyote problem. I should mention that when I was just a baby, the caretaker of this property was murdered out there and the story always ran wild in my mind when I was out ther by myself. At 13 my first bow hunting stand was about a 3/4 of a mile from the spot where we parked the truck. I always hunted till dark, and climbed down the tree each night to coyotes sounding off all around the property. Sometimes far off, sometimes too close for comfort. At that age, walking through the dark with nothing but a bow and scores of coyotes yelping was intimidating. Eventually I grew used to it, and is probably why predators in the wild don't scare me much anymore. This same piece of property was also surrounded by public land on three sides, so it was a regular occurence to encounter tresspassers who wandered on the property. As a kid, it was alway a bit frightning to confront grown men that were armed and tell them to get off the property. 

When I was 14 my dad and I got charged by a bull moose in Montana. We weren't hunting, just out visiting my uncle on a summer road trip. We had spotted him driving some backroads. The bull ran into some thicker brush, so we decided to sneak down and get a closer look. My dad was about 20 yards in front of me, and motioned for me to sneak up next to him when he got a good look at the bull. As soon as I started toward him, my dad got up and started sprinting back in my direction yelling for me to run. Confused for a moment, the picture became clear when I saw the moose round the corner towering over my dad. Luckily we had a head start. I made it back into the truck, while my dad took a left hand turn thinking to lead the bull away from my path. He attempted to dive into a bush, but tripped. The moose litterally jumped over my dad and he was damn lucky not to get hit. The very next year while elk hunting the same area in Montana another bull moose walked into the little clearing we were hunting off. My dad was about ready to start climbing a tree at the sight of him.

This summer I spent a lot of time solo hunting black bear in the Oregon Cascades. I found a good spot up near a high alpine lake that I would camp at, but the surrounding woods was thick as heck. Every night and every morning, I could hear bears moving in the dark within earshot of my bivy camp. This was no big deal, as I'm generally not scarred of any animal in the wild. It was actually frustrating since I knew they were out there, but was unable to find them again during the day. One very early morning, under full moon I had decided to make a stalk so I could be within range when the sun came up. Fully aware of a bear 100-200 yards in front of me with the wind in my favor, I just kept slowly following his sound through the forest. However, I wasn't prepared for the second bear to my right that let out a growl/roar from some brush about 20 yards away. He had got my wind, and crashed out of there taking the other bear with him. I about crapped my pants.

Also this fall, a bull elk snuk up behind me at 17 yards. He had no idea I was there, and I arrowed him in the lung while he was rubbing a small pine tree. Totally unaware of my location, he sprinted directly at me. I jumped behind a tree to avoid being hit, which is when he finally saw me and in an attempt to turn he crashed to to ground on all fours just 9 yards from where I was standing. The severity of the situation didn't set in at first, but I was about a mile from camp (8 miles from closest trailhead), my hunting partner didn't really know where I was and I was almost rag dolled by a branch bull.

I've had lots of times where I've double back and found bear, coyote, or mountain lion tracks following my own. Frustrating more than scarry, but makes you look over your shoulder a little more often.


----------



## J Whittington

droping a clip/pin on my climbing stand way up the tree....I keep extra in my pouch in case I lose one...reaching for the chain/belt to put it back in place is very exciting, but not fun at all...

thank you God for not letting me get hurt


----------



## zap

Broke thru the ice a few times hunting marshes, back in from the vehicle a bit.
Pants and boots frozen solid past the knees.
10° degree temps.

That's about all that I have on this subject.
Hopefully nothing to add to it in the future.


----------



## 25ft-up

catfishmafia76 said:


> 25' up I don't know if you will see this or not or if someone else can answer but where your at in NJ what happens if you guys have to kill a bear that is threatening you or charging you. I know the rules there are kind of funny when it comes to bears.


I'm not sure, but I would guess there would be a lot of investigating and I would have to prove I had good reason to shoot it. I did think of shooting it for a second, but didn't have time to do anything else but to think of how I would only piss the bear off more, if I did. Rangers said two were around there that weighed 600-900lbs. He had to be one of them. Dummy me tried to run out of sight around a corner, after I got out of sight around another corner. I looked behind me to see him running on my heels. Had to grab a stick and pound the trees, acting like a wild man, to get him to back off again. After he stopped his initial charge, I began to walk backwards and tripped backwards onto my back into a tangle of branches. It seemed like he was laughing and toying with me the rest of the way out. He even stopped for a drink at a puddle. I picked up a mason jar and tried to smash it on a rock in front of him, hoping the sound would turn him around, but it didn't break. He slapped it back and forth, and smiled. I came up over a bluff to see two kids coming in the trail to camp back by the lakes, loaded down with packs and water jugs. I told them to turn around, a bear was following me. They stood there like I was bs'ing them, until the bear came over the top. The bear didn't care that there was now three of us, he just kept escorting us out of his woods.


----------



## X-BowHunter

I have to agree about chills down the back and a coyote howl.

This is my first year hunting family land. I consistently get coyotes a mile to south of my stand, in some deep woods. I also have some thick woods behind my stand to the north. My stand sits on the opening of those woods.

The other night just b4 dark the southern coyotes go off as usual, but this time prolly less than 100 yards behind me I hear 2 coyotes return their call. Caught me off guard for a second 

Just never have heard them from that direction nor that close. We have lots of coyotes round here. Healthy ones too... I'm gonna do my part to make sure they don't get out of hand


----------



## zap

I wish some coyotes would come in range of my pistol while I walk out.


----------



## Honolua

Not the woods but spearfishing on Maui. 

I got separated from my friend while spearfishing and eventually decided ro come in ad I had a couple really nice Uhu's.

While coming in with the uhu's (Parott Fish) trailing 50 feet behind me on my float tube when suddenly I get chicken skin and the hair on my neck LITERALLY stood up. I look to my right and there is a 14 foot tiger shark casually swimming 15 feet away Directly beside me.

Literally the shock of my life especially considering I still had a 250 yard swim ahead of me. Fortunately he was content to just swim beside me... Or I never woulda seen him coming.

He escorted me all the way back to Mala Warf Boat Landing. My friend had seen him earlier and gotten out ahead of me. He was freaking out as he saw the sharks fin pierce the surface a few times beside me as I was swimming in.


----------



## zap

That's no good.
But it did not turn out badly.

Its hard to stay calm when something like that happens, but you sort of have to.

Glad you were able to type this post.....

snorkel or scuba?


----------



## trkytrack2

While antelope hunting I watched s***less as a Great Pyrenees sheep dog trailed my scent trail all the way from my truck 3/4 miles away to within 6 feet of my ground blind. It stood there with it's teeth barred and growling as I yelled at it while waving my arms. The standoff seemed to last at least 20 minutes but in reality about 2 or 3 minutes before it turned and slowly walked away, stopping and looking back at me 3 or 4 times as if not quite sure wither to attack or not. I was so shaken that I somehow made my way back to my truck and camp, regained my composure, strapped on my .44 mag and went back to my blind. (Big white dog at least 200 pounds).


----------



## huntat12six

On the way home from a hunt in Nevada, I decided to pull into a piece of public ground for a little sleep. It was about one in the morning and I was getting pretty tired. As I pulled into the area I was planning on camping for the night, I noticed a truck. Thinking it was just some teenagers parking or something, I went a quarter mile away and set up my cot and sleeping bag next to the truck. Ten minutes or so later I was still unwinding from a long day of packing and driving. Suddenly, I heard human footsteps running in my direction. I quickly sat up on the edge of my cot and reached into my pants pocket (pants were on the ground next to my cot). The footsteps started running again past where I was set up. Being dark as hell, I could not see the person. I don't think they could see where I was either. Just as the first footsteps stopped, another set came running directly at me. I quickly threw my cot and bag in the back of the truck, tossed my shoes and pants in the cab, and jumped in. Without hesitation, I started the truck and tore out of the area only catching a glimpse of someone about 20 yards from my truck as the lights first came on. I'm not sure what the hell they were up to but I was not sticking around to chit chat. I was really wishing I had my concealed carry gun with me. I left it at home because I knew I would be away from my truck for up to ten days and did not want it to get stolen if someone broke in. From now on it is going with me.


----------



## huntat12six

trkytrack2 said:


> While antelope hunting I watched s***less as a Great Pyrenees sheep dog trailed my scent trail all the way from my truck 3/4 miles away to within 6 feet of my ground blind. It stood there with it's teeth barred and growling as I yelled at it while waving my arms. The standoff seemed to last at least 20 minutes but in reality about 2 or 3 minutes before it turned and slowly walked away, stopping and looking back at me 3 or 4 times as if not quite sure wither to attack or not. I was so shaken that I somehow made my way back to my truck and camp, regained my composure, strapped on my .44 mag and went back to my blind. (Big white dog at least 200 pounds).


Had a sheep herders dogs see me one time as I tried to skirt around them in the timber. Both dogs, one Pyrenees one mutt, came running within ten yards. They were acting very aggressive so I was hollering at them. It slowed them down long enough so I could nock an arrow. They stayed about the same ten yards away but got more aggressive each time I tried to move away. About the time I decided I was going to have to shoot the biggest one to get out of the situation, their owner showed up. He was as big of a jerk as his dogs. I did let him know that if his dogs pulled that trick again I would not hesitate to protect myself.


----------



## M80

For me, it was being surrounded by coyotes while only having a bow and a knife. I couldn't carry a firearm due to the legal restrictions. Those legal restrictions almost got me killed!


----------



## derrinx

thetracker said:


> anyone ever draws a bow back on me is dead, i would of shot the mother fker!


lol


----------



## Honolua

zap said:


> That's no good.
> But it did not turn out badly.
> 
> Its hard to stay calm when something like that happens, but you sort of have to.
> 
> Glad you were able to type this post.....
> 
> snorkel or scuba?


I am certified to dive but don't like it. ("Tanks but no Tanks; I'd rather free dive.")

I like tanks for Lobster diving but that is all.

Scuba sucks. You got to carry all that gear around and can only stay down 1/2 hour (what's the point?) not to mention the bubbles scare the gamefish a 
Ot of the time. I have seen guys use tanks for spearfishing in videos and stuff but where is the challenge and sport in that?

Not all but most dedicated recreational scuba guys are donkeys. If you have never done it it is cool or if you are handicapped or doing it for work maybe... Other than that; uhhhh negative.


----------



## Ohiohntr

I was Whitetail hunting.....it was 20 degrees and I fell through the ice in a deep creek with a strong water current under the ice. There was nothing I could do but ponder my mistake and wonder how I was going to get out of this mess. I yelled, screamed, etc....nothing I could do but keep my elbows on the ice to not go completely under the ice but my strength was leaving me and every time I tried pulling myself out the ice would break more.

Just about that time I hear my dads voice coming over the hill yelling my name...keep in mind he was supposed to be hunting a completely different property miles away. He was able to get me out by busting the ice with a stick and handing me a longer stick to help me pull myself out. Luckily I was only a few hundred yards from my house and he was able to keep me alert until we got to my place. I thawed out but because of this incident I still have numbness in a few of my toes where the nerves are dead from hypothermia.

After it was all said and done I asked him where he came from...he said he started to go to the other property and something told him to just hunt close to my house and when he called to tell me the change of plans and when I didn't answer he started to get worried and went looking for me. I still lay awake at nights wondering what would have happened had he not made a decision to change his hunting plans.


----------



## zachd

Was sitting in a tree on public land rifle hunting when a guy started beating his girlfriend up, he had no idea I was there. I called 911 and gave the operator information and updates for about 8 minutes until he got to the point that it looked like he was trying to seriously hurt or kill her and I started to approach them and fired off a shot. That got his attention and he took his focus off her and onto me, there was about a 10 minute standoff between him and myself until a state trooper showed up and took him into custody. The DA wanted to file attempted murder charges but went with aggressive assault and with his record was thrown in prison for 10 years. Every time I go hunting and I’m sitting in my stand I think of that day and how it could have turned out so much worse if I was not there or if he was armed. My heart is racing right now just typing this.


----------



## Long Hunter

OK, I have two as well. The first one is no big deal, the second was.

First, my dog and I are out hunting on my property at the time around late afternoon. Out of nowhere, two of my neighbors American Bulldogs run up on us. This has happened before and its a bit intimidating as they are bred as catch dogs for hog hunting and can be damned aggressive. Anyway, I yell at them and before I can do anything else one grabs my dog by the neck and starts shaking it. My dog, being no slouch either, gets a counter grip on the face. The two are locked and the second dog looks as though he ants a piece of me. I fire a round from my 870 into the dirt hoping to scare them off, but no reaction. I grab the locked dogs by the colors and try to pull them apart, but there is no chance I'm strong enough even at 6' 245lbs. There is blood everywhere and I'm calculating my next move while keeping an eye on the dog 5 yards away. He's obviously agitated, but not joining in thank God. My neighbor heard my yells and the shot and came running up. He started yelling at his dog and trying to pull it off mine, but wasn't even close. He actually broke his hand punching his dog in the head. He put his hand over his dogs nose(very brave or stupid) and it eventually loosened up to get some air. I pulled my dog and he his at the same time and they came apart. Several staples later both dogs made it through, but his dog lost his right eye. He apologized emphatically and thanked me for not shooting his dog. What puzzled us both was the dog that never got involved was his real badass dog, Big John. When he catches a hog you have to just let him drag it around for a minute before you can approach him and take the hog away. Lucky for me and Big John he sat this one out or I would have blasted him FOR SURE.

The second story is a bit more scary. It had been raining HARD for days here in Florida and everything was underwater. I decided to fill the feeders and check cam pics before it got so bad I would need a boat to get to my spots. I drive out to a spot very deep in the woods - miles and miles from anything. I park the truck on the side of the logging road and back the ATV, a Honda Rubicon 4x4, off the trailer. I load two 50lb sack of corn on the rear rack, grab my pack and go as the weather is actually getting worse if that is possible. My first stop is about a mile in and there are limbs down, palm fronds strewn about, and everything is total mud. The water is up to the floorboards of the ATV by the time I get there and the rain is coming down so hard I can barely see, but it was coming in almost sideways. I get to the first feeder and step off the ATV. I am immediately mid shin in mud and 10" of water. I decide not to pull the card on the cam as I was afraid too much water would blow in so I dumped a bag of corn into the feeder and headed off to the most remote sight. I should have turned around here. It took way longer to get this far than I expected and it was now late afternoon. The weather was freaking relentless and I was soaked under my rain jacket and pants and water had come in over the top of my boots when I got off the ATV. I'm a member of Search and Rescue and knew better - way better, but decided to go to the last sight anyway. I had about a mile and a half run to the edge of a slough. The area was normally pretty dry, but I knew it would be underwater. I went anyway. I knew better, but continued on. The rain was really pouring in and I was starting to get cold. As I got closer to the slough the water was higher. It was now over the floorboards and almost to the top of my foot. With eyes squinted from the stinging rain I could see I was leaving a wake with the ATV and realized I would end up spending the night in this and trying to think of a place to build a shelter off the ground. I realized at this point it was too late in the day - I had passed my bingo point and would have to head to the platform stand. It would be the only high place I could ride out the storm...then the hail started falling. It was miserable. As I plowed ahead, I kept wondering how I let myself get into this jam. I had been on several searches for people just like this. Once I was about 400 yards from the slough the ground really dropped. The motor was now starting to be underwater. The tires were underwater and I knew I had to turn to get back to the tree line and higher ground. The soil underneath had been mostly sand, but now it was soft river mud and I could see it churned up from the tires. Occasionally, I could hear the blub blub of the exhaust as the pipe dipped below the water. I ran made a gradual turn to the south and started running parallel to the slough about 300 yards to the east of it. Gradually, I continued to turn east and made it back to the tree line. I decided to follow the tree line until I was parallel with the site, park the ATV and wade the 400 yards to the stand. By now I was soaked through to the skin, light was fading, and I was getting cold. The wind was howling and the rain and hail were punishing. It was coming down in sheets just like in a hurricane. I was running parallel to the slough right on the tree line in about 15" of water. That's when it happened. The ATV slowed to almost a stop so I gassed it to get through the apparent mud hole I was in. The water was visibly flowing let to right from the woods to the slough and I couldn't see what I was in. Then Bam, I was on my right side with my right leg pinned under an ATV. I was chest deep in flowing water miles and miles from anywhere and it was starting to get dark. What's worse is that the rain was brutal and I was afraid the water was going to continue to rise. I immediately tried to get up, but was pinned. I tried to use my left leg to leverage against the ATV to squeeze out, but there was a big tree branch behind my lower back. This is apparently what I went over that flipped me. I had a terrible pain in my knee and ankle so I knew that walking out was going to be a problem even if I did get out from underneath. The water was just below my neck when I propped up on my elbow and I was trying to plan my next move. I never panicked, just stayed calm and, like I have taught others, tried to do the "next right thing". I felt around and found about a 3" branch coming off the large limb I was pinned against. I grabbed my Becker BK2 knife and started hacking. It took forever as I couldn't actually see the branch or the hacking as it was underwater. Eventually, the branch came free. I pulled it in to me and found it was really long with lots of other branches coming off of it. I laid there and slowly methodically stripped the branch clean. That was the most calm I think I had ever been in my life. I was at peace just doing what I needed to do to get out. I worked the branch next to my leg under the ATV and on top of the tree limb. With a few well placed leveraged pulls and some squirming I was free. I tried to right the ATV, something that I have done a few times before, and couldn't. I just didn't have the juice. My leg was hurt, I was so wet that I was pruned up, it was dark, and the damn rain was driving although the hail had stopped sometime earlier. I decided to head into the trees to get some relief from the rain. I determined my position and mapped out a beeline for the truck and started walking/sloshing. Just 200 yards in I found an oak hammock that was up high enough that it was dry. I felt like I hit the lottery. I was actually smiling. A quick check for snakes looking for the same high refuge and I was naked bivied down with a small fire under the palm fronds. I actually slept some and at first light under a grey sky and very light drizzle I came out just 100 yards south of the truck. I got in and turned on the heater even though it was in the mid 70's and drove home. I had filed a trip plan with a friend, but when I didn't call him to tell him I was back he just figured I "forgot or was playin' out in the woods or something". I said, 'Yeah I was just playin' in the woods". A sprained knee and partially torn Achilles tendon were my only issues. I went back a week later with three friends and we righted the ATV and the damn thing fired right up. Gotta love Honda.
Sorry for such a long post, but I wanted my friends at AT to take heed. I am a very seasoned outdoorsman. I have climbed peaks in Alaska, rafted the jungles of Belize, finished half of the Appalachian Trail solo, worked S&R for years and been fishing, camping, etc all my life. Even the best most confident, experienced, educated, person can make just one mistake that could be the end. Know when to say when and ALWAYS make sure you take a pack. If I didn't have my knife, fire starter, hexamine tablets, tarp, bivy sack, light and powerbar, I may still be out there just bones under that ATV.


----------



## derrinx

Both crazy stories!! ^^^^


----------



## charvey9

Honolua said:


> Not the woods but spearfishing on Maui.
> 
> I got separated from my friend while spearfishing and eventually decided ro come in ad I had a couple really nice Uhu's.
> 
> While coming in with the uhu's (Parott Fish) trailing 50 feet behind me on my float tube when suddenly I get chicken skin and the hair on my neck LITERALLY stood up. I look to my right and there is a 14 foot tiger shark casually swimming 15 feet away Directly beside me.
> 
> Literally the shock of my life especially considering I still had a 250 yard swim ahead of me. Fortunately he was content to just swim beside me... Or I never woulda seen him coming.
> 
> He escorted me all the way back to Mala Warf Boat Landing. My friend had seen him earlier and gotten out ahead of me. He was freaking out as he saw the sharks fin pierce the surface a few times beside me as I was swimming in.


F that! Bears, mountain lions, coyotes, wolves...no problem, atleast you have a fighting chance. Sharks are on another level. No thanks.


----------



## Long Hunter

I've been in the water with sharks many times with no problems, but I've never seen one that size. That would be very unsettling.


----------



## J Whittington

Sometimes I violate the law for similar reasons you stated. I encounterd a myth and crack head in the woods one time. I quickly learned how fast they can run through briars, vines etc.... lol never seen him again....





M80 said:


> For me, it was being surrounded by coyotes while only having a bow and a knife. I couldn't carry a firearm due to the legal restrictions. Those legal restrictions almost got me killed!


----------



## cgs1967

I was 25 feet up in a tree in my climber. Did a stupid thing and decided to adjust the angle. I removed the pin and adjusted the stand and all was good. When I went to stand up on it the bottom stand I had just adjusted fell out from underneath me. I had not had my safety harness strapped to the tree yet. Fortunately, the seat on the upper half of the stand caught me.


----------



## Matt2372

Have enjoyed these stories, I guess the worse thing for me was back in the early 90s I had a amacker tree stand and climbed up about 27 ft for the evening. Had a small buck come in so I set until black dark before climbing down to try not to spook him well I did not have the top half tied to the bottom and the first pump down I lost the bottom and Yes it went all the way to the ground!! Now I was playing college football and at the time was 6-4 290 lbs and ended up standing on the top platform bearhugging the tree and coming down my arms were road rashed bad but I made it down to the bottom safely but at the time it was a scary ordeal


----------



## 25ft-up

cgs1967 said:


> I was 25 feet up in a tree in my climber. Did a stupid thing and decided to adjust the angle. I removed the pin and adjusted the stand and all was good. When I went to stand up on it the bottom stand I had just adjusted fell out from underneath me. I had not had my safety harness strapped to the tree yet. Fortunately, the seat on the upper half of the stand caught me.


You're lucky1 A hunter died here a couple years ago when he fell and couldn't free himself from the stand. They found him trapped against the tree..


----------



## 25ft-up

I use to tie in after I got up in the climber. I was 20 feet up and had to trim a limb, so I let go of the top section and bumped it when I reached for the limb. The top section fell and hit the back bar on the platform, knocking it loose. I went straight down, standing up, until the platform jammed 4' off the ground. Then I went backwards with my feet still in the straps. I was lucky there were two saplings behind me that made a wedge to stop me from going any farther back, and breaking my ankles, back, and head. I was stretched to the limit and sore for months afterwards. It happened too fast to frighten me. First thing I thought of was my teenage son on the other side of the field, and it scared me to think of him finding me there if it had been worse.


----------



## Honolua

charvey9 said:


> F that! Bears, mountain lions, coyotes, wolves...no problem, atleast you have a fighting chance. Sharks are on another level. No thanks.


Well, I am with the, "Mistaken Identity", is to blame for most attacks, folks. I have spent a lot of time around sharks (this is the 1st time I haven't lived on or within a few blocks of the ocean in my life). If sharks actively hunted people... You would never get in the ocean again because they are literally the perfect predator. 

The idea that they are extra large dumb fish is absurd. Trust me when you interact with them you realize that they are intelligent beings that make choices...not mindless beasts that ONLY act on instinct. Each one has it's own personality too.

They give off very clear signals that are unmistakable that they are going to bite (unless they are hunting) so ignore those signals at your own risk. 

I can tell you that most of the times (with the above exception) that I have been really scared, I never saw anything. But I have on occasion gotten out of the water on, "chicken skin", alone.

Usually when I see one it's more of a feeling of awe; they are incredibly beautiful and graceful.


----------



## shovelhead 79

tag


----------



## ArcherXXX300

Covey of quail busted out of the CRP right in front of me in pitch black dark walking to stand. That's really it for me.


----------



## Rod Savini

trkytrack2 said:


> While antelope hunting I watched s***less as a Great Pyrenees sheep dog trailed my scent trail all the way from my truck 3/4 miles away to within 6 feet of my ground blind. It stood there with it's teeth barred and growling as I yelled at it while waving my arms. The standoff seemed to last at least 20 minutes but in reality about 2 or 3 minutes before it turned and slowly walked away, stopping and looking back at me 3 or 4 times as if not quite sure wither to attack or not. I was so shaken that I somehow made my way back to my truck and camp, regained my composure, strapped on my .44 mag and went back to my blind. (Big white dog at least 200 pounds).


Where I camped in 2012 for my deer hunt, its in a meadow on an old ranch. We get permission to hunt there, and then go the 8 miles to the base of the mountain we hunt. It has a hot tub (hot spring) so that's why we camp there. Turned out, they had those sheep dogs. And they would come by camp at times. I literally didn't want to go out of the trailer at times because I didn't trust them. They are big and mean son of a guns.


----------



## wildernessninja

bump I want to read more stories


----------



## wildernessninja

last yr I was bow hunting.it was dark so got back to car and was backing up my stuff.i heard a noise and look over and threw the tall grass I see glowing eyes running at me and heavy breathing.scared I jumped in the back of my suv close the hatch.i peeked out the wind and sitting ther was a yellow lab.got out it was friendly and had no collar but had markings wear a collar once was.took the dog home and posted flyers around the marsh and all the lost animals sights.turned out she was just dropped off out ther and left. the family fund her a good home. 

an other time gun hunting I was looking for a deer I just shot when I herd movment threw the woods.out come 2 bear cubs and moma and she stood up 25 30 yards from me.that was scary.i was yelling go away bear and raised my rifle to defend my self if needed.luckly the 2 cubs ran back were they came in from and she left with them.

the first time I ever saw a bear I was a young teen.Dad had me sit down by a tree while he walked around in hopes of pushing deer past me.while after a while 2 deer blast past on a dead run followed buy something big coming far behind them. here comes this big black bear it stops and looks right at me a few mins.when Dad came back I was shakin up he said whats wrong?you did tell me there were bears in these woods dad. you saw a bear,don't tell your mother he said.


----------



## MGF

My wife and ran into some crazy people a couple of years ago in the national forest while I was down there to deer hunt. Surprisingly, we were camping in a spot where the cell phone worked (it usually doesn't down there). We made several calls to 911 but nobody ever came.

I didn't want to try to pack up in the dark and I didn't want to abandon all my gear. I took a strategic position and sat in the dark with an arrow knocked while the crazy people thrashed around the woods outside camp for most of the night, or what remained of it. And yes I can hit what I shoot at in the dark at a reasonable distance (don't need or use no stinking sights, LOL)

We packed up at first light and I had my wife drive out while I made certain she wasn't followed. Once she was gone I hiked in to retrieve may stand and stuff. Once I got back out to the road I called her to pick me up.

I posted this in a "What's the Scariest Thing" thread but the real scary part is knowing that you can go to prison for defending yourself and that the defense can break you even if you don't go to prison.

In a way it was worthwhile. My wife has a carry permit but has expressed doubts about whether or not she could really shoot somebody. The next day, she commented on the fact that it didn't seem like I would have any trouble shooting. The experience and my answer forced her give it some really serious thought and, I think, make up her mind.


----------



## kdog23

Long Hunter said:


> OK, I have two as well. The first one is no big deal, the second was.
> 
> First, my dog and I are out hunting on my property at the time around late afternoon. Out of nowhere, two of my neighbors American Bulldogs run up on us. This has happened before and its a bit intimidating as they are bred as catch dogs for hog hunting and can be damned aggressive. Anyway, I yell at them and before I can do anything else one grabs my dog by the neck and starts shaking it. My dog, being no slouch either, gets a counter grip on the face. The two are locked and the second dog looks as though he ants a piece of me. I fire a round from my 870 into the dirt hoping to scare them off, but no reaction. I grab the locked dogs by the colors and try to pull them apart, but there is no chance I'm strong enough even at 6' 245lbs. There is blood everywhere and I'm calculating my next move while keeping an eye on the dog 5 yards away. He's obviously agitated, but not joining in thank God. My neighbor heard my yells and the shot and came running up. He started yelling at his dog and trying to pull it off mine, but wasn't even close. He actually broke his hand punching his dog in the head. He put his hand over his dogs nose(very brave or stupid) and it eventually loosened up to get some air. I pulled my dog and he his at the same time and they came apart. Several staples later both dogs made it through, but his dog lost his right eye. He apologized emphatically and thanked me for not shooting his dog. What puzzled us both was the dog that never got involved was his real badass dog, Big John. When he catches a hog you have to just let him drag it around for a minute before you can approach him and take the hog away. Lucky for me and Big John he sat this one out or I would have blasted him FOR SURE.
> 
> The second story is a bit more scary. It had been raining HARD for days here in Florida and everything was underwater. I decided to fill the feeders and check cam pics before it got so bad I would need a boat to get to my spots. I drive out to a spot very deep in the woods - miles and miles from anything. I park the truck on the side of the logging road and back the ATV, a Honda Rubicon 4x4, off the trailer. I load two 50lb sack of corn on the rear rack, grab my pack and go as the weather is actually getting worse if that is possible. My first stop is about a mile in and there are limbs down, palm fronds strewn about, and everything is total mud. The water is up to the floorboards of the ATV by the time I get there and the rain is coming down so hard I can barely see, but it was coming in almost sideways. I get to the first feeder and step off the ATV. I am immediately mid shin in mud and 10" of water. I decide not to pull the card on the cam as I was afraid too much water would blow in so I dumped a bag of corn into the feeder and headed off to the most remote sight. I should have turned around here. It took way longer to get this far than I expected and it was now late afternoon. The weather was freaking relentless and I was soaked under my rain jacket and pants and water had come in over the top of my boots when I got off the ATV. I'm a member of Search and Rescue and knew better - way better, but decided to go to the last sight anyway. I had about a mile and a half run to the edge of a slough. The area was normally pretty dry, but I knew it would be underwater. I went anyway. I knew better, but continued on. The rain was really pouring in and I was starting to get cold. As I got closer to the slough the water was higher. It was now over the floorboards and almost to the top of my foot. With eyes squinted from the stinging rain I could see I was leaving a wake with the ATV and realized I would end up spending the night in this and trying to think of a place to build a shelter off the ground. I realized at this point it was too late in the day - I had passed my bingo point and would have to head to the platform stand. It would be the only high place I could ride out the storm...then the hail started falling. It was miserable. As I plowed ahead, I kept wondering how I let myself get into this jam. I had been on several searches for people just like this. Once I was about 400 yards from the slough the ground really dropped. The motor was now starting to be underwater. The tires were underwater and I knew I had to turn to get back to the tree line and higher ground. The soil underneath had been mostly sand, but now it was soft river mud and I could see it churned up from the tires. Occasionally, I could hear the blub blub of the exhaust as the pipe dipped below the water. I ran made a gradual turn to the south and started running parallel to the slough about 300 yards to the east of it. Gradually, I continued to turn east and made it back to the tree line. I decided to follow the tree line until I was parallel with the site, park the ATV and wade the 400 yards to the stand. By now I was soaked through to the skin, light was fading, and I was getting cold. The wind was howling and the rain and hail were punishing. It was coming down in sheets just like in a hurricane. I was running parallel to the slough right on the tree line in about 15" of water. That's when it happened. The ATV slowed to almost a stop so I gassed it to get through the apparent mud hole I was in. The water was visibly flowing let to right from the woods to the slough and I couldn't see what I was in. Then Bam, I was on my right side with my right leg pinned under an ATV. I was chest deep in flowing water miles and miles from anywhere and it was starting to get dark. What's worse is that the rain was brutal and I was afraid the water was going to continue to rise. I immediately tried to get up, but was pinned. I tried to use my left leg to leverage against the ATV to squeeze out, but there was a big tree branch behind my lower back. This is apparently what I went over that flipped me. I had a terrible pain in my knee and ankle so I knew that walking out was going to be a problem even if I did get out from underneath. The water was just below my neck when I propped up on my elbow and I was trying to plan my next move. I never panicked, just stayed calm and, like I have taught others, tried to do the "next right thing". I felt around and found about a 3" branch coming off the large limb I was pinned against. I grabbed my Becker BK2 knife and started hacking. It took forever as I couldn't actually see the branch or the hacking as it was underwater. Eventually, the branch came free. I pulled it in to me and found it was really long with lots of other branches coming off of it. I laid there and slowly methodically stripped the branch clean. That was the most calm I think I had ever been in my life. I was at peace just doing what I needed to do to get out. I worked the branch next to my leg under the ATV and on top of the tree limb. With a few well placed leveraged pulls and some squirming I was free. I tried to right the ATV, something that I have done a few times before, and couldn't. I just didn't have the juice. My leg was hurt, I was so wet that I was pruned up, it was dark, and the damn rain was driving although the hail had stopped sometime earlier. I decided to head into the trees to get some relief from the rain. I determined my position and mapped out a beeline for the truck and started walking/sloshing. Just 200 yards in I found an oak hammock that was up high enough that it was dry. I felt like I hit the lottery. I was actually smiling. A quick check for snakes looking for the same high refuge and I was naked bivied down with a small fire under the palm fronds. I actually slept some and at first light under a grey sky and very light drizzle I came out just 100 yards south of the truck. I got in and turned on the heater even though it was in the mid 70's and drove home. I had filed a trip plan with a friend, but when I didn't call him to tell him I was back he just figured I "forgot or was playin' out in the woods or something". I said, 'Yeah I was just playin' in the woods". A sprained knee and partially torn Achilles tendon were my only issues. I went back a week later with three friends and we righted the ATV and the damn thing fired right up. Gotta love Honda.
> Sorry for such a long post, but I wanted my friends at AT to take heed. I am a very seasoned outdoorsman. I have climbed peaks in Alaska, rafted the jungles of Belize, finished half of the Appalachian Trail solo, worked S&R for years and been fishing, camping, etc all my life. Even the best most confident, experienced, educated, person can make just one mistake that could be the end. Know when to say when and ALWAYS make sure you take a pack. If I didn't have my knife, fire starter, hexamine tablets, tarp, bivy sack, light and powerbar, I may still be out there just bones under that ATV.


that is an intense story and one that is a lesson to us all. well said.


----------



## nmubowyer

MGF said:


> My wife and ran into some crazy people a couple of years ago in the national forest while I was down there to deer hunt. Surprisingly, we were camping in a spot where the cell phone worked (it usually doesn't down there). We made several calls to 911 but nobody ever came.
> 
> I didn't want to try to pack up in the dark and I didn't want to abandon all my gear. I took a strategic position and sat in the dark with an arrow knocked while the crazy people thrashed around the woods outside camp for most of the night, or what remained of it. And yes I can hit what I shoot at in the dark at a reasonable distance (don't need or use no stinking sights, LOL)
> 
> We packed up at first light and I had my wife drive out while I made certain she wasn't followed. Once she was gone I hiked in to retrieve may stand and stuff. Once I got back out to the road I called her to pick me up.
> 
> I posted this in a "What's the Scariest Thing" thread but the real scary part is knowing that you can go to prison for defending yourself and that the defense can break you even if you don't go to prison.
> 
> In a way it was worthwhile. My wife has a carry permit but has expressed doubts about whether or not she could really shoot somebody. The next day, she commented on the fact that it didn't seem like I would have any trouble shooting. The experience and my answer forced her give it some really serious thought and, I think, make up her mind.


What were the crazy people doing?


----------



## MGF

The first night they were there they just howled all night. I don't know how else to describe it. The guy who did most of the yelling didn't really say much that I could understand, he just howled until shortly before sunrise.

I didn't think too much of it and my wife said she thought maybe he lost his dog or something and was yelling for it. I didn't think so but, who knows?

Shortly after dark the next night he started again. About midnight, I yelled over and asked them to quiet down. Then he started yelling things I could understand...threats with somewhat detailed descriptions of what they were going to do to us.


----------



## Byrd

My scariest event while hunting happened about 15 years ago. It was Ohio's gun season and my brother and I was going to our stands for a afternoon hunt. We were just entering the woods and was about 10 feet apart from one another and all I heard was a bullet whistle and a sapling in between him and I was snapped in half. Did not go any further in the woods and that was the last time I went out during Ohio's shotgun week.


----------



## Steelheads

Both in AZ:

Was charged by a free range bull, and he got about 10 yards away before pulling back. I grew a deeper respect for rodeo clowns that day.

Perched on the side of a hill, I saw my buddy 50 yards away pull out his sidearm. I turn around and there were 6 coyotes right behind me. They were just curious and scrammed when I stood up, but still made me ready to call it a day.


----------



## danny123

a couple weeks ago I was up in a climber about 20 feet and it was a windy day. the wind was blowing really hard and I had forgot my hunter safety system vest at home. one gust of wind came and the pine tree I was in was rocking back and forth then all of a sudden my climber slipped off the tree and fell about a foot before it caught again. i had to change my underwear later to say the least. but I learned my lesson and never again will i forget my safety harness at home.


----------



## Cjohson

Holy crap - some scary stories here! The worst that has ever happened to me was when I was walking in to start a drive with my brother and he decided to stick his head into a bears den. Mama bear was awake and lifted her head and he was suddenly nose to nose with her. I think he must have soiled himself right there and then because he crawled backwards slowly, got up and was white as a ghost. That was when I was younger and was deathly afraid of bears. LOL 

We've had problems with humong hunters coming out onto private property and hunting - and when being approached by the property owners they've been shot at - and the people don't speak any english. 

10 miles from my house a guy was killed on his own land by a humong guy trespassing during hunting season. The case is still not solved.

We have also had a murder victim found in the woods during hunting season. She was kidnapped from her house and her whole family was slaughtered. I stood in line at the gas station next to the guy who did it before they finally put him away.

Lots of creepy stuff happens out in the national forest here. Several murders.


----------



## rogersaddler

Yes there is sure is some scary stories. Some of them sure could have turned out to be tragic if it wasn't for friends or being prepared just in case something did happen


----------



## clark9312

Ttt


----------



## gtsum2

Cjohson said:


> Holy crap - some scary stories here! The worst that has ever happened to me was when I was walking in to start a drive with my brother and he decided to stick his head into a bears den. Mama bear was awake and lifted her head and he was suddenly nose to nose with her. I think he must have soiled himself right there and then because he crawled backwards slowly, got up and was white as a ghost. That was when I was younger and was deathly afraid of bears. LOL
> 
> We've had problems with humong hunters coming out onto private property and hunting - and when being approached by the property owners they've been shot at - and the people don't speak any english.
> 
> 10 miles from my house a guy was killed on his own land by a humong guy trespassing during hunting season. The case is still not solved.
> 
> We have also had a murder victim found in the woods during hunting season. She was kidnapped from her house and her whole family was slaughtered. I stood in line at the gas station next to the guy who did it before they finally put him away.
> 
> Lots of creepy stuff happens out in the national forest here. Several murders.


good lord...I would be creeped out walking in and out of the woods in your area!


----------



## ruffme

Cjohson said:


> Holy crap - some scary stories here! The worst that has ever happened to me was when I was walking in to start a drive with my brother and he decided to stick his head into a bears den. Mama bear was awake and lifted her head and he was suddenly nose to nose with her. I think he must have soiled himself right there and then because he crawled backwards slowly, got up and was white as a ghost. That was when I was younger and was deathly afraid of bears. LOL
> 
> We've had problems with humong hunters coming out onto private property and hunting - and when being approached by the property owners they've been shot at - and the people don't speak any english.
> 
> 10 miles from my house a guy was killed on his own land by a humong guy trespassing during hunting season. The case is still not solved.
> 
> We have also had a murder victim found in the woods during hunting season. She was kidnapped from her house and her whole family was slaughtered. I stood in line at the gas station next to the guy who did it before they finally put him away.
> 
> Lots of creepy stuff happens out in the national forest here. Several murders.


What is the name of this national forest...Compton National Forest...man shut 'er down!


----------



## rogersaddler

Has anyone had a scary experience this year?


----------



## 410gage

Bowhunting in Pike County, Ohio many years ago, and on a walkabout I stumbled right into a sizeable "garden". Yep, one of those "gardens"! My pucker factor was high that day.


----------



## Dan man hunter

woodDB said:


> I once was followed by a Yetti in WA... I was pretty scared but it turned out he was just looking for directions. Ended up being an interesting dude.. what, with all the pressure to remain "undiscovered" and all, you'd think he would have a lot on his plate.. Not the case, he was pretty chill and levelheaded.. it would be cool to catch up with him again but he didn't have a cell# or email at the time... crazy, huh... the weird things that happen while wondering the woods...[/QUOT
> Aren't ya a little old to be believing gost stories??


----------



## Red Eye 81

About 11 or 12 years ago, I used a deer drag with doe estrus on it while walking to my stand. I had a good size black bear follow that drag scent like a dog on a rabbit track to the base of the tree I was up about 20 feet. When he stood and placed his paws against the tree, I started waving my arms and yelling at him. Didn't want him coming up the tree to visit me....he just stared at me for a while and eventually walked away. I hate bears.


----------



## Brendon_t

I was hunting mulies in the white tank mountains in az and was "treed" by about 8 javelina sows I disturbed while crossing a dry creek bed... I pulled my 40s&w out loaded with Speer p+2's. a warning shot into the sand didn't do anything.. after about 20 minutes of being circled and charged at, I started putting arrows down through the spines.. keep in mind, this was not javelina season and this area was bow only. after shooting 3 pigs directly below , the rest were scarred off by a dirt bike.. of course, it has to be a game warden who heard my shot and came to investigate... I was scared to death of being ticketed for poaching but luckily he looked over the situation, he saw that I was telling the truth and gave me 3 management tags to keep the pigs.


----------



## BSmith12

This thread makes me want to stay away from public land haha


----------



## gtsum2

Brendon_t said:


> I was hunting mulies in the white tank mountains in az and was "treed" by about 8 javelina sows I disturbed while crossing a dry creek bed... I pulled my 40s&w out loaded with Speer p+2's. a warning shot into the sand didn't do anything.. after about 20 minutes of being circled and charged at, I started putting arrows down through the spines.. keep in mind, this was not javelina season and this area was bow only. after shooting 3 pigs directly below , the rest were scarred off by a dirt bike.. of course, it has to be a game warden who heard my shot and came to investigate... I was scared to death of being ticketed for poaching but luckily he looked over the situation, he saw that I was telling the truth and gave me 3 management tags to keep the pigs.


Yikes! Glad to hear he wasnt a tool about it


----------



## cgs1967

I was shot at last week either on purpose or most likely by accident. It came inches from my head at twenty feet in the tree.


----------



## Krash

marked


----------



## Make It Happen

I got so cold once I didnt think I was gonna be able to shimmy my climber down the tree and get to the truck. It was a lil warmer early in the day then it got cold n was snowing. Cold like low teens and I was not dressed for it.


----------



## catfishmafia76

Aren't ya a little old to be believing gost stories??[/QUOTE]

Ghosts wouldn't bother me nearly as much as running into some meth head who has been up for a week and is out in the woods hiding from all the people "out to get him". That is who I worry about stumbeling across in the dark heading to or from my stand!:eek2:


----------



## ILLbucknut

I went into respiratory failure while hunting last Friday before Christmas. I was having a hard time catching my breath while in my stand and decided to call it quits. Getting out of my stand about killed me, was like I just ran 5 miles as hard as I can. I got about half way back to the boat and felt myself starting to black out. I dropped to my knees and elbows, threw off my pack and bow and tried to breath. I was going through the motions but it was like breathing through a coffee straw. I got enough oxygen to stay conscious and call the wife. 
I never thought I would have to tell the wife I love her and might not be making it home. I told her to tell the kids I love them and I was sorry. I was speaking to her in between gasps of air. I don't know how she did it, but she calmed me down enough to relax and make it the last 50yrd to the boat. I caught my breath again at the boat and flew across the lake as fast as I could, picking up a friend down the lake on the way to the ramp. I was on the edge of passing out 2 more times from the ramp to the hospital. Doctors gave me breathing treatments and a shot of prednisone which recovered me pretty quick. I sat in the ER and cried my eye's out, thinking of my grand kids and loved ones. Thinking I could have ruined Christmas for everyone and missed seeing my grand kids grow up, they are my world.
I now will never hunt alone again, hunt without my inhaler, or hunt without my phone. That simple phone call to the wife has changed my outlook on life. I believe God gave me a 2nd chance in life and I'm going to show him how much I appreciate it.

BTW, I would like to thank bowman2242 (member here) for helping my make it out alive that night. To say I owe him big would be an understatement.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Holy crap that sounds like the scariest story in the post


----------



## X-BowHunter

Whoa, glad to hear u r ok... Best of luck in the future...

Big props to bowman2242 also...


----------



## Stevie777

Bucknut...wow, scary man...do you have Asthma..?


----------



## jtb67

Lightning hit a tree one day 15 yds from my tree. Felt this weird electrical sensation all over right before it hit. I can tell you that sucked. Fell into a 35* creek in CO cleaning knives from an elk we had just killed. The air was 22* and it was dark. Everything on me froze solid. We were 7 hours from the truck in a 2 man tent. Shivering so uncontrollable my partner had to undress me dry me off and then redress me, put me in a sleeping bag and he got in with me. It saved my life. Had an owl grab me by the head one morning at dawn 25' in the tree. That sucked too.


----------



## Peter1337

When my phone dropped from my pocket while up in the stand and started falling to the ground then everything went into slow motion and then beethovens symphony No. 5 started to play while I was screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. But everything was okay my phone didnt have any damage to it.


----------



## redcarpet

Had a bobcat start its scream in the dark timber one night looking for a deer. I had never even seen a cat let alone know what they sounded like. I went back to the truck to ask my dad what the hell was down in that timber. I have heard that several times in the last 20+ years and have to chuckle when I do hear it.


----------



## Timmy Big Time

jtb67 said:


> Lightning hit a tree one day 15 yds from my tree. Felt this weird electrical sensation all over right before it hit. I can tell you that sucked. Fell into a 35* creek in CO cleaning knives from an elk we had just killed. The air was 22* and it was dark. Everything on me froze solid. We were 7 hours from the truck in a 2 man tent. Shivering so uncontrollable my partner had to undress me dry me off and then redress me, put me in a sleeping bag and he got in with me. It saved my life. Had an owl grab me by the head one morning at dawn 25' in the tree. That sucked too.


Not able to build a fire?


----------



## Stevie777

Timmy Big Time said:


> Not able to build a fire?


why build a fire when you can get spooned by a rugged mountain man..Brokeback Mountain anyone.. :lol:


----------



## rogersaddler

ILLbucknut said:


> I went into respiratory failure while hunting last Friday before Christmas. I was having a hard time catching my breath while in my stand and decided to call it quits. Getting out of my stand about killed me, was like I just ran 5 miles as hard as I can. I got about half way back to the boat and felt myself starting to black out. I dropped to my knees and elbows, threw off my pack and bow and tried to breath. I was going through the motions but it was like breathing through a coffee straw. I got enough oxygen to stay conscious and call the wife.
> I never thought I would have to tell the wife I love her and might not be making it home. I told her to tell the kids I love them and I was sorry. I was speaking to her in between gasps of air. I don't know how she did it, but she calmed me down enough to relax and make it the last 50yrd to the boat. I caught my breath again at the boat and flew across the lake as fast as I could, picking up a friend down the lake on the way to the ramp. I was on the edge of passing out 2 more times from the ramp to the hospital. Doctors gave me breathing treatments and a shot of prednisone which recovered me pretty quick. I sat in the ER and cried my eye's out, thinking of my grand kids and loved ones. Thinking I could have ruined Christmas for everyone and missed seeing my grand kids grow up, they are my world.
> I now will never hunt alone again, hunt without my inhaler, or hunt without my phone. That simple phone call to the wife has changed my outlook on life. I believe God gave me a 2nd chance in life and I'm going to show him how much I appreciate it.
> 
> BTW, I would like to thank bowman2242 (member here) for helping my make it out alive that night. To say I owe him big would be an understatement.


Glad to hear that you made it safe and that your phone,wife and friend all were able to help you out. I could only imagine how you and your wife was feeling at the time. It sounds like you have asthma. When something like that happens to where you see your life flash before your eyes the things you take for granted become the most important things in your life


----------



## trkytrack2

ILLbucknut said:


> I went into respiratory failure while hunting last Friday before Christmas. I was having a hard time catching my breath while in my stand and decided to call it quits. Getting out of my stand about killed me, was like I just ran 5 miles as hard as I can. I got about half way back to the boat and felt myself starting to black out. I dropped to my knees and elbows, threw off my pack and bow and tried to breath. I was going through the motions but it was like breathing through a coffee straw. I got enough oxygen to stay conscious and call the wife.
> I never thought I would have to tell the wife I love her and might not be making it home. I told her to tell the kids I love them and I was sorry. I was speaking to her in between gasps of air. I don't know how she did it, but she calmed me down enough to relax and make it the last 50yrd to the boat. I caught my breath again at the boat and flew across the lake as fast as I could, picking up a friend down the lake on the way to the ramp. I was on the edge of passing out 2 more times from the ramp to the hospital. Doctors gave me breathing treatments and a shot of prednisone which recovered me pretty quick. I sat in the ER and cried my eye's out, thinking of my grand kids and loved ones. Thinking I could have ruined Christmas for everyone and missed seeing my grand kids grow up, they are my world.
> I now will never hunt alone again, hunt without my inhaler, or hunt without my phone. That simple phone call to the wife has changed my outlook on life. I believe God gave me a 2nd chance in life and I'm going to show him how much I appreciate it.
> 
> BTW, I would like to thank bowman2242 (member here) for helping my make it out alive that night. To say I owe him big would be an understatement.


Wow, glad to hear your OK. Scary chit! I'd be buying that dude dinner every week for the rest of his life. I, myself, have done some stupid scary stuff when I was hunting alone. Never thought about it much then...young and invincible ya know. Kinda glad those years are well past me but I did have fun. Like you, I never hunt alone now.


----------



## jtb67

Timmy Big Time said:


> Not able to build a fire?


We had just got back to camp and had not built a fire yet. Timing was everything, there was no time to build a fire. I could not not undress myself I was shivering so bad.My clothes and hair were rock solid frozen. He could not undress/dress me and build a fire quick enough because hypothermia was kicking in fast. My buddy called on out satelite to the park rangers after I had been in the bag about an hour and they said to stay intouch if my situation deterioted and that he did exactly what he should have done. He did get a fire going a little later along with some soup that made all the difference.


----------



## jtb67

Stevie777 said:


> why build a fire when you can get spooned by a rugged mountain man..Brokeback Mountain anyone.. :lol:


I almost died that day. Go **** yourself funny man.


----------



## ILLbucknut

Stevie777 said:


> Bucknut...wow, scary man...do you have Asthma..?


Ya, but not really bad enough to carry an inhaler (so I thought). I grew into it about 10 yrs ago at the age of 35, never had an issue as a kid. I have never been so scared in my life. I always have said I wanted to die doing what I love, now that I was that close I take it back. lol


----------



## jtb67

ILLbucknut said:


> I went into respiratory failure while hunting last Friday before Christmas. I was having a hard time catching my breath while in my stand and decided to call it quits. Getting out of my stand about killed me, was like I just ran 5 miles as hard as I can. I got about half way back to the boat and felt myself starting to black out. I dropped to my knees and elbows, threw off my pack and bow and tried to breath. I was going through the motions but it was like breathing through a coffee straw. I got enough oxygen to stay conscious and call the wife.
> I never thought I would have to tell the wife I love her and might not be making it home. I told her to tell the kids I love them and I was sorry. I was speaking to her in between gasps of air. I don't know how she did it, but she calmed me down enough to relax and make it the last 50yrd to the boat. I caught my breath again at the boat and flew across the lake as fast as I could, picking up a friend down the lake on the way to the ramp. I was on the edge of passing out 2 more times from the ramp to the hospital. Doctors gave me breathing treatments and a shot of prednisone which recovered me pretty quick. I sat in the ER and cried my eye's out, thinking of my grand kids and loved ones. Thinking I could have ruined Christmas for everyone and missed seeing my grand kids grow up, they are my world.
> I now will never hunt alone again, hunt without my inhaler, or hunt without my phone. That simple phone call to the wife has changed my outlook on life. I believe God gave me a 2nd chance in life and I'm going to show him how much I appreciate it.
> 
> BTW, I would like to thank bowman2242 (member here) for helping my make it out alive that night. To say I owe him big would be an understatement.


Thank God you are ok. One heck of a story. i think I am going to start carrying a SPOT to stay intouch with my wife and let her know where I am.


----------



## ILLbucknut

rogersaddler said:


> Glad to hear that you made it safe and that your phone,wife and friend all were able to help you out. I could only imagine how you and your wife was feeling at the time. It sounds like you have asthma. When something like that happens to where you see your life flash before your eyes the things you take for granted become the most important things in your life


You know whats really funny, well not funny but strange. I hunt out of my boat 5-7 times a week, about a 2 mile boat ride. I have hunted by myself all but a handfull of times all year using my 14' jon boat w/ a 9.9 on the back. For some strange reason I asked a friend to use his boat, 25hp Merc w/speed prop 1652 x-deep Jon. I then asked bowman (Jeremy) if he wanted to go with me. If this would have happened any other time I would have been alone and with a boat that would have taken me much longer to reach the ramp. If I had my boat or Jeremy would have said no I would probably not be typing this message.
I have a hard time believing it was just a "coincidence"


----------



## ILLbucknut

jtb67 said:


> Thank God you are ok. One heck of a story. i think I am going to start carrying a SPOT to stay intouch with my wife and let her know where I am.


If you have no cell service where you hunt I would encourage it.


----------



## Pugsy15

While this didn't happen to me personally, I feel that it taught me a good lesson on gun safety. My good friend grew up in south-central Illnois. A kid in his town was trapping raccoons in the woods. He came up on a trap that had had a live raccoon in it. For some reason he didn't want to shoot it so he did what most anyone would do; hit it on the head and kill it that way. Long story short, he hit it on the head with his LOADED 12 gauge WITH THE SAFETY ON and shot and killed himself. Never trust the safety on any gun because they can always fail.


----------



## jtb67

ILLbucknut said:


> If you have no cell service where you hunt I would encourage it.


I have a boat and offshore fish off NC amd VA sometimes 70 miles out. I have an EPIRB on the boat and a SPOT in a ditchbag for the life raft if the boat went down. What i like about the SPOT over the phone is what if who you call does not answer? What if you are too injured to talk? If you can press the button on the SPOT somebody is going to be notified and come right to you. I will be buying another one to hunt with after reading your story. Thank you for sharing. We all can learn from these stories.


----------



## bhutso

Fell asleep In my stand when I was 16 bowhunting, no bow holder so my bow was laying across my lap with an arrow tipped with thunderheads plus a full quiver, I never woke up, hit the ground and got knocked out. But piecing it back together I rolled forward a complete turn fell 15 ft and landed on my neck head and shoulder, rocks cut my head and my arrow that was nocked somehow broke but didn't cut or stab me. I didn't break anything except all my arrows, I did some damage to my shoulder and had a bad concussion. But waking up on the ground, looking up at my stand and busted up, dissoreinted and not knowing which way to go to find my dad or get out of the woods was hands down the scariest moment of my life. Thinking back on it is even worse, I had someone watching over me that day because it could have and probably should have been way worse. Always where a harness, don't hunt alone when possible and never fall asleep.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

This happened to my dad in the early 2000's- 

My dad was leaving his hunting spot one night. There's about a half mile drive from the house to the road. When he got to the road he got out to lock the gate. He was by himself and it was dark. Not another house within a mile. As he is getting the gate locked he hears a car start up and slowing driving towards him with no lights on. He can hear the car rolling slowly on the gravel road. He thinks he's getting ready to get held up. So he rushes back to the truck and grabs his gun and loads it. As the car gets in front of him he turns his lights on. At this point my dad has his gun loaded and he's holding it. It turns out to be game warden! He wanted to check my dad's license. It was crazy. My dad told him he would probably be better off turning his lights on before he starts creeping up on people in the future. Just to avoid any confusion and scaring the crap out of people


----------



## Cjohson

To someone who nearly lost his life - they don't take pokes at that very lightly. Would you want someone to make fun of you if you had been in a similar situation??? Have a little heart before you speak next time. SOme thing you just do not joke about. Especially when you do not know the person.


----------



## Big Country

The scariest thing? Well, I fell out of a tree and cut my arm almost completely off in 2005. Nearly bled to death, but strangely I was resigned to my fate that day, and do not recall being scared.

In 2010 I was running bear baits and stumbled in between a sow and her two cubs. She was pretty unhappy with me and kept popping her teeth while salivating all over. I had a 5 gallon pail of meat scraps for self defense. :lol: I`m not admitting I was scared that day, but I will say that my knee`s seemed aweful weak on the way back to the 4-wheeler. :chortle:


----------



## Stevie777

Cjohson said:


> To someone who nearly lost his life - they don't take pokes at that very lightly. Would you want someone to make fun of you if you had been in a similar situation??? Have a little heart before you speak next time. SOme thing you just do not joke about. Especially when you do not know the person.


 it's the internet, all i see is text. i try not to too emotionally involved with text.

i've been in two car crashes in my life, both not my fault, both i walked away from.... today i look back with a wry smile, because i know i did the right thing at the right time and i saved my own life..twice. 

So go on, do your worst.... i'm a glass half full type of guy. :wink:


----------



## jtb67

Big Country said:


> The scariest thing? Well, I fell out of a tree and cut my arm almost completely off in 2005. Nearly bled to death, but strangely I was resigned to my fate that day, and do not recall being scared.
> 
> In 2010 I was running bear baits and stumbled in between a sow and her two cubs. She was pretty unhappy with me and kept popping her teeth while salivating all over. I had a 5 gallon pail of meat scraps for self defense. :lol: I`m not admitting I was scared that day, but I will say that my knee`s seemed aweful weak on the way back to the 4-wheeler. :chortle:


You have to tell us more about this cutting your arm falling out of the tree! Man that sounds horrible, what happened?


----------



## SeasonTicket

jtb67 said:


> You have to tell us more about this cutting your arm falling out of the tree! Man that sounds horrible, what happened?


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Darkvador

About 10 years ago I just entered the woods on the 1st day of archery. I stopped to search for my first tack with my flashlight when the smell off death staggered me. I hustled to my tree because I was gagging. Later that morning I called my buddy on the radio and said we need to get that carcass out of here because I didn't even see a deer. I told him to meet me where I enter the woods at noon. Long story short, in the complete darkness that morning, I was standing 5 feet from a guy who blew his head off earlier in the week. He was disgusting. A real bloated maggot factory. Place was ruined for the rest of bow season.


----------



## Cjohson

Big Country said:


> The scariest thing? Well, I fell out of a tree and cut my arm almost completely off in 2005. Nearly bled to death, but strangely I was resigned to my fate that day, and do not recall being scared.
> :


OK - now you can't make a comment on that and not tell us about it! LOL!! We need details! :wink:


----------



## Big Country

jtb67 said:


> You have to tell us more about this cutting your arm falling out of the tree! Man that sounds horrible, what happened?


There was actually several threads on AT about it when it happened in 2005. They are probably buried in the archives now. Long story short……I climbed into an abandoned stand on one of my Illinois leases before daylight, and a screw in step pulled out of the tree. On the way down a lower peg went into my arm, severing about 1/3 of my tricep, cutting off both heads of my biceps, hung up on my armpit breaking my clavicle, then when I shifted my weight the peg carved further around the bone and exited out the top of my deltoid.

Imagine a double lung passthrough from a Rage head on steroids…..that is what I looked like. It took me 30 minutes to get help, another 30 minutes to get my first unit of blood, and a couple hours after that I had a couple of surgeons working away. Two surgeries and a bunch of therapy later, I have 90% strength, 100% range of motion, and roughly 50% feeling in my left arm.

I had a full body harness on when I started up the tree that morning, but due to the tree being a double trunk, I could not loop the climbing belt around the tree until I got high enough to transfer to one trunk……I did not make it that far.

I was an outfitter in Pike county, IL at the time, and other than having to get someone to pick up one client at the airport for me, it was business as usual that year. I still hauled deer out of the timber on my 4-wheeler, and tracked deer when needed. I just did it with a pretty blue arm sling. :wink:


----------



## Cjohson

Wow! Could have been a lot worse! Glad you made it out alright tho. <3


----------



## Honolua

jtb67 said:


> Lightning hit a tree one day 15 yds from my tree. Felt this weird electrical sensation all over right before it hit. I can tell you that sucked. Fell into a 35* creek in CO cleaning knives from an elk we had just killed. The air was 22* and it was dark. Everything on me froze solid. We were 7 hours from the truck in a 2 man tent. Shivering so uncontrollable my partner had to undress me dry me off and then redress me, put me in a sleeping bag and he got in with me. It saved my life. Had an owl grab me by the head one morning at dawn 25' in the tree. That sucked too.


Reminds me; I was surfing once and a storm blew in pretty quick. I stayed out cause the fresh water glassed the waves off a bit.

Well I finally got out of the water cause the lightening was so bad and I kid you not a bolt hit the EXACT spot I had been sitting less than one minute before. I was still close enough that it gave me a pretty good jolt.

I literally pissed in my board shorts it was so gnarly.


----------



## Honolua

jtb67 said:


> I almost died that day. Go **** yourself funny man.


Lol


----------



## Honolua

Stevie777 said:


> why build a fire when you can get spooned by a rugged mountain man..Brokeback Mountain anyone.. :lol:


Classy....


----------



## wapiti16b

Scariest thing ? I don't know , I've had a few . The one that sticks in my memory was a Elk hunt in S CO . I was sitting in a drainage near a dirt tank and calling to a small herd just uphill . There is a meadow about 125 yards or so across and I'm in some bushes on the east side and the Elk are slowly coming in . I hear a commotion on the far side and see some Grouse flush from some low junipers but nothing else in sight for several seconds . I turn my attention back to the herd and after four or five seconds they bolt uphill and I figure hunt over for the evening , Wrong ! , in the four or five seconds a VERY LARGE Cinnamon Phase Bear ( est . 400 + ) had cut across the meadow and was about thirty yards away coming to me on a string . I figure I'd better step out into the open and let him know I'm there , ( I can't tell you how many Bears I've run off just by showing myself in the past ) He ain't buying it ! and starts toward me even while I'm cursing at the top of my lungs at him . Now I'm at full draw and have my pin right between his little pig eyes at ten yards . He stops and woofs and stomps , pops his teeth and after what seemed to be a very long time turns and walks a few yards , spins and bluff charges me stopping about where he'd been before . I had no idea I could hold an eighty pound compound bow that long and still don't know how long all this took place in . The CRAZY thing is when at full draw I stupidly kept thinking about the fact that I didn't have a Bear Tag ( YES I'm a MORON ) .Finally I think he smelled my shorts and ever so slowly went back the way he came from . I stopped shaking after a while and then started again after I thought about the four mile hike in the dark back to my truck with nothing but a bow and a large hunting knife ( I carry a pistol now , legal or not ) . The scariest thing I've ever seen while fishing was here in NM on the Rio Vallecitos , I was working up stream Fly Fishing quite aways from the highway and came across two mountain bikes , a short distance away were two lovely young ladies going at it until they saw me . They said Hi and went on as if I wasn't there ! Hmmmmm ! I guess that's not so scary after all , but it's burned into my memory as much as the Bear !


----------



## jtb67

Big Country said:


> There was actually several threads on AT about it when it happened in 2005. They are probably buried in the archives now. Long story short……I climbed into an abandoned stand on one of my Illinois leases before daylight, and a screw in step pulled out of the tree. On the way down a lower peg went into my arm, severing about 1/3 of my tricep, cutting off both heads of my biceps, hung up on my armpit breaking my clavicle, then when I shifted my weight the peg carved further around the bone and exited out the top of my deltoid.
> 
> Imagine a double lung passthrough from a Rage head on steroids…..that is what I looked like. It took me 30 minutes to get help, another 30 minutes to get my first unit of blood, and a couple hours after that I had a couple of surgeons working away. Two surgeries and a bunch of therapy later, I have 90% strength, 100% range of motion, and roughly 50% feeling in my left arm.
> 
> I had a full body harness on when I started up the tree that morning, but due to the tree being a double trunk, I could not loop the climbing belt around the tree until I got high enough to transfer to one trunk……I did not make it that far.
> 
> I was an outfitter in Pike county, IL at the time, and other than having to get someone to pick up one client at the airport for me, it was business as usual that year. I still hauled deer out of the timber on my 4-wheeler, and tracked deer when needed. I just did it with a pretty blue arm sling. :wink:


You make me want to throw away all my screw in steps.
Glad you are ok.


----------



## shadowalker47

love threads like these. keep asking questions.


----------



## semowoodsman

The first week of bow season this year my brother and I were spending a week hunting in the Irish Wilderness here in Southeast MO. Our first night we were heading to bed and my brother found a copperhead in his tent. I grabbed a stick to kill it with and realized it was his mate. I now believe that snakes travel in pairs. I nearly ruined my briches


----------



## primal-bow

i saw bigfoot!!!!....nope it was my friend in a bear suite trying to scare me.


----------



## DrenalinHntr

When I shot my buck in September I was climbing out of the tree with my climber. I was shaking so bad from excitement and stuff that I guess I didnt have the stand planted into the tree to well and i slid down about 5-7 ft. Got my butthole puckered up a bit Ill admit.


----------



## posco

Sobering more so than scary. Four of us had flown into an area to do some moose, black/grizzly bear, caribou hunting. 

Late one afternoon fairly early into the hunt I had spotted, stalked and shot a nice black bear. Two of the guys had stayed put on the high point of ground where we had been glassing from while Roger and I made the stalk. So we had the bear skinned out, in my pack and were making our way back to hook-up with the other guys to make our way back to base camp. By the time we reached the other guys I was already pretty tired due to days hiking and then lugging the hide. We took a short breather and continued on.

Roger was the first in line, with me second followed by the other two. Roger saw that I was exhausted so we had swapped packs, my loaded one for his empty frame. As we moved along the caribou trails through the blueberry bushes, I had dropped to third and then last place. 

The next thing I know, Roger is standing over me trying to get me to come to. I don't know if I had sat down and passed out or just went down but I was out. It was almost dark, drizzling rain with temps in the high thirties. I don't think anyone doubted I would have died from exposure if they hadn't noticed me missing and circled back to find me. The thing that saved me was Roger's pack. His bag was orange and that's what they spotted. Low blood sugar almost took me out.


----------



## AR&BOW

Cjohson said:


> Holy crap - some scary stories here! The worst that has ever happened to me was when I was walking in to start a drive with my brother and he decided to stick his head into a bears den. Mama bear was awake and lifted her head and he was suddenly nose to nose with her. I think he must have soiled himself right there and then because he crawled backwards slowly, got up and was white as a ghost. That was when I was younger and was deathly afraid of bears. LOL
> 
> We've had problems with humong hunters coming out onto private property and hunting - and when being approached by the property owners they've been shot at - and the people don't speak any english.
> 
> 10 miles from my house a guy was killed on his own land by a humong guy trespassing during hunting season. The case is still not solved.
> 
> We have also had a murder victim found in the woods during hunting season. She was kidnapped from her house and her whole family was slaughtered. I stood in line at the gas station next to the guy who did it before they finally put him away.
> 
> Lots of creepy stuff happens out in the national forest here. Several murders.


Thats crazy. Know the area well as we used to have a tree farm just north of you in Westboro and my uncle lives in Medford and know others that live there. Never heard about this though.


----------



## rogersaddler

DrenalinHntr said:


> When I shot my buck in September I was climbing out of the tree with my climber. I was shaking so bad from excitement and stuff that I guess I didnt have the stand planted into the tree to well and i slid down about 5-7 ft. Got my butthole puckered up a bit Ill admit.


I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years ago. I learned my lesson from that


----------



## Jester1023

I was hunting with 3 of my friends along some railroad tracks and found this kid that had been hit by a train. We went through a lot that day...chased by a dog, waded through a swamp and got leaches all over us. We even had to hold this older kid, named Ace, and his buddies off at gun point. It was all pretty screwed up. I don't think we could have gotten out of it without my buddy and his really cool stories. Oh yeah, the kid's name was Ray Brower.


----------



## BowtechOkie4498

Guy from where I live was hunting one day and a owl swept down and buried its talons into his eyes. Almost killed him. I heard he fought the bird off of his face for a long time..


----------



## rogersaddler

BowtechOkie4498 said:


> Guy from where I live was hunting one day and a owl swept down and buried its talons into his eyes. Almost killed him. I heard he fought the bird off of his face for a long time..


Wow I have had them land right next to me and just stare at me with them big eyes. It made me nervous


----------



## SamPotter

Pugsy15 said:


> While this didn't happen to me personally, I feel that it taught me a good lesson on gun safety. My good friend grew up in south-central Illnois. A kid in his town was trapping raccoons in the woods. He came up on a trap that had had a live raccoon in it. For some reason he didn't want to shoot it so he did what most anyone would do; hit it on the head and kill it that way. Long story short, he hit it on the head with his LOADED 12 gauge WITH THE SAFETY ON and shot and killed himself. Never trust the safety on any gun because they can always fail.


When I was a teenager I spotted a flock of turkeys below the house. They went into the woods and I thought maybe I could ambush one with the old 12ga side by side. I was on the trot trying to cut the turkeys off when I stepped on a mossy, slightly rounded, flat rock. Flat on my face I went with my arms spread and the 12ga hit the ground hard enough for both barrels to go off inches from my head. I still get the chills when I think about it.


----------



## MXLord327

I have 2 from the same day. About 8 of us were rifle hunting for deer out of a very remote camp in northern Maine. It was wicked windy that day, probably 30-40 mph sustained, with gusts up to 70, and only about 10 degrees. I started off sitting on the edge of a cut, but it was just too cold out in the open, so I crossed the cut into the woods on the other side. I got about 100 yards in and leaned up against a big fir tree at least 12" in diameter. About a minute later, I started feeling like I was raising up in the air, and then suddenly I was about 5 feet up and flying! The tree I was on got blown over and crashed down, luckily I was on the opposite side and just got thrown off instead of squashed flat.

You think that would have made me give up for the day, but no way. I wanted to drive out to the end of a logging road that overlooked a little swamp until dark. I didn't tell my father or any of the other guys I was with which road I was going to be on, it was at least 10 miles from our camp, and more than that to the main road. I was just about to the end when all of a sudden my there was a huge crash and my truck shook so badly it felt like an earthquake - I had no idea what was going on. I looked in my rear-view mirror, and three huge trees, the smallest was at least a foot and a half across, had blown down across the road less than 50 yards behind me!

So there I was, nearly crushed to death and trapped behind a completely impassable barrier with no chain saw, it was about a 40 below wind chill, and no one knew where I was. About an hour later, it was just about completely dark, I had been calling on my walkie-talkie every few minutes with no response. When my battery was just about dead, I finally got a hold of one of the guys in the group! He hadn't been down this road before and just my luck, decided to check it out. An hour later and 3 chain saws running full tilt, I was out. I got a lot of ribbing at camp that night.....


----------



## zacksimpson

Last year, I was hunting on the ground during deer season and had a bobcat prowling on me. I don't know what he planned on doing if he did get all the way to me, but he spooked and ran into the corn field behind him. Beyond that, the scariest feeling is waking up feeling like you're about to fall out of your tree stand...


----------



## OneScrewLoose

Been shot at, twice. Once with a shotgun and once with a .30 carbine.


----------



## wipy

Peter1337 said:


> When my phone dropped from my pocket while up in the stand and started falling to the ground then everything went into slow motion and then beethovens symphony No. 5 started to play while I was screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. But everything was okay my phone didnt have any damage to it.


lmao. thats totally me then i sit there and wonder what im going to do all night anf how i will know when its dark.lol o how we cant live with out them these days.


----------



## John-in-VA

I was out scouting a week befor bow season .I found an 18 year old girl that had been murdered that day .Stabbed and beat to death her jaw was missing ,her eye ball were out of the scokets just hanging there .

Only good think is she had left work for lunch and never came back .They started questioning the woman she left with and she confesed .Her and her brother in law had killed her .The girl was fooling around with the womans husband.

They held me at the police station intill about 2Am questioning me about her ,if I had known her what was I doing back there ..They even checked my truck for wepons .


That was about 42 years ago ,I can still see her like it was yesterday .


----------



## Hoosierflogger

I have 2 "scariest" stories.

1. In 2010 I was in my climber in a big persimmon tree, with the wind blowing pretty hard. All of a sudden, the tree decided to shed a large limb (probably weighed 60 lbs or more), which missed the left side of my stand by about 3 feet. 
Must not have been my time to go, cause if it had hit me in the head, I wouldn't be here to tell about it.

2. In 2011 my Brother in law and I were hunting about 4 miles from his house. It was October 30, and we had been hunting HARD all month, and neither of us had seen anything all season. we had gotten so used to coming home skunked, that we just drove his (nearly new) Impala instead of fooling around trying to get his big ole huntin buggy started.
Wouldn't ya know, I killed a buck that night. 
By the time I got it gutted and drug out to the car it was WAAAY dark. He said "you stay here with the deer, and I'll run home and get the truck".
His tail lights weren't even out of sight when the coyotes started howling, and I realized I was all alone, with a carcass, in the woods armed with nothing but a flashlight and a knife. 
by the time he got back with the truck, I had coyotes surrounding me on 3 sides.
They never got closer than 50 or 60 yards, but it was the longest 30 minutes of my life.


----------



## Arkansan07

I have a bunch of meth heads on the next property over from where I hunt.....Im just waiting for the day I walk up on one in the dark


----------



## bdmglockfan

I was hunting a nice farmland in NY with my wife's uncle, we had assurances from the landowner we were the only ones who had permission to hunt there. I got in early, set up my climber well before dawn and waited. Right as the sun came up I saw about 10 guys walking towards through the fields towards the woods near me. They started shooting at anything moving, a slug hit the tree I was in, about 10 feet below me. I was wearing orange, but they still didn't see me. I waited until they passed my position and got out. When I reached my truck I found out it had been shot, and both my front and rear windows were destroyed. To say I was mad was an understatement. I filed a police report, talked with the landowner who wasn't too concerned, and vowed never to hunt there again.


----------



## Woodydag1

A few years ago my brother and I hunted a patch of land,where there would be times that we would hear a weird woofing sound. Every time we would hear this sound there would not be an other animal around that day.No birds squirrels and no deer.This happened several times through out the season,and of course we had all kinds of ideas on what would make such a noise and how it effected the rest of the woodland creatures.This particular morning we had split up to go to our stands.Shortly after settling in something grabbed me and tried to rip me out of my stand.I did have on my harness which helped me not to be thrown from my stand.With the history of the weird noise that we would often hear I was sure a Chuccacabra had just tried to get me.There was not a single sound before the creature grabbed me and just a loud crash when it hit the ground without me in tow.As I cleared the lump from my shorts I realized that it in fact had been a limb that had broken loose during the storm we had the night before.My brother heard the commotion and quickly sent a text to me wanting to know what in the world I was doing to make such a racket?I sent him a text back telling him at first I thought a Chuccacabra had got me but it was just a widow maker that had fell.And being the caring loving brother he is he nearly soiled his self,all though his was from laughing.To this day he still falls apart thinking about it.It is funny but there was that split second when you don't know what has you that is one heck of a rush.I always check my stand trees for weak limbs now.


----------



## TheTracker

Jester1023 said:


> I was hunting with 3 of my friends along some railroad tracks and found this kid that had been hit by a train. We went through a lot that day...chased by a dog, waded through a swamp and got leaches all over us. We even had to hold this older kid, named Ace, and his buddies off at gun point. It was all pretty screwed up. I don't think we could have gotten out of it without my buddy and his really cool stories. Oh yeah, the kid's name was Ray Brower.


Love that movie


----------



## Miked989

Walking out to blind in the morning, pitch dark with flash light, heard something and flashed my flash light to the right of me and Black bear about 40 yards away. scared the crap out of me, the bear turned around and ran, I think I pee'd alittle!!


----------



## islandhuntah

went goat hunting yesterday, when gun shots rang out. sounded really close just over the hill!? me and my brother vacated the area!!! sucks when its archery only til the end of april and gun shots go off!!!


----------



## SixShooter14

A few years ago, I was slipping down an old logging road between food plots...I hear a high pitch " wizz" followed by a flutter.....then a loud bang.....turns out it was a 7mm bullet flying through the grass after exiting a deer.....the shooter(my father) was about 800yds away and the deer was in a field between us...it was too thick for him to see me and "probably" too thick for the bullet to cause too much damage but definitely spooky


----------



## SixShooter14

Also, who hasn't had bird shot rain on them while bird hunting....


----------



## amcmullen

SixShooter14 said:


> Also, who hasn't had bird shot rain on them while bird hunting....


watched my friend shoot my cousin when leading a rabbit. Cousin was twenty yrds away in brush between the rabbit and my friend. That was not a good day. Spent Thanksgiving Day in the ER. Today, cousin is fine, all wounds were superficial still has about 20 shot pellets in him. Friend was pretty messed up emotionally for a few years.


----------



## yepitsme19

Was bowhunting public land a few years ago. Just slowly walking around and kinda scouting for some new spots. All of a sudden I heard some weird grunting/moaning/growling so I froze. I'd never heard anything like it. After about 3 minutes of listening and realizing it was getting REALLY close, I started paying really close attention to where the sound was coming from. When I finally caught some movement, I noticed a small black figure kinda waddling around and still making that moaning noise at about 20 yards(the area I was in was EXTREMELY THICK!). A few seconds later I seen a second one about 10 yards further. At this point I was shaking so bad I had to kneel as I thought I had just stumbled upon a couple black bear cubs. I had a million things rushing through my mind and I thought for sure I was screwed and stuck in between a bear and her cubs with only a bow and a knife. When I was finally able to get a clear view and see what they were, I laughed. It was a couple big porcupines trying to mate I'm assuming. Almost had to change my pants after that one.


----------



## Sidestravis

A few years ago I was sitting on the ground against a tree at the edge of a thicket deer hunting and a mountain lion jumped up on a tree that was laying on the ground at the edge of the thicket about thirty yards from me and just sat there looking around for a couple of minutes before going back into the thicket


----------



## valastroa

This happened while I was brook trout fishing here in the Adirondacks. I made my way to new spot, which was a small stream that ran parallel to a set of old railroad tracks. I walked the tracks for about a mile before I came to a spot that required me to walk through some thick vegetation to access the stream. As I was walking through I noticed it smelled pretty bad. The grass was laid down in large areas and there were huge piles of bear scat. I could tell this area was frequented heavily by a bear so I went with my instinct and backed out of that spot. I fished a different area a ways upstream for a couple hours. I decided to head back and look for some news spots. As I was walking down the tracks past the spot I first mentioned I heard a branch break in the area I had backed out of. I looked behind me and not 20 feet away was the largest black bear I have ever seen in person. It's face was grey and it was so large its stomach was touching the rails of the track. The bear noticed me right as I turned around and it froze up just I had. It decided to go with its fight instinct rather than flight and it squared off, stiff legged and snapping at me. I walked backwards slowly facing the bear saying "Hey Bear" as calmly as I could, he continued to take steps towards me and how it happened I don't know but the prevailing wind switched directions and blew directly towards the bear. Almost instantly that bear high tailed it in the opposite direction and let me tell you I have never seen 500+ lbs of animal move so fast but I can say I have never been more scared in my entire life. What freaked me out the most is that that bear was in the same thicket I was in when I first got to that spot and had I have played out all the scenerios that could have happened had I not trusted my gut to back out of there.


----------



## NBFK

I'd have to say daily grizzly encounters while sheep hunting late season here. I didn't sleep well that trip.


----------



## Beed321

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Jeez Man!! all very good stories but that one takes the gravy!


----------



## Krash

Anymore more from this past year??


----------



## shel74

Couple years ago I was hunting with a group of ladies at a deer outfitter in Alabama. The night before we had been talking about bears and the guide was talking about huge bears being spotted in a county over. The next morning in pitch black I was walking to my stand with just a bow and when I went to turn down the cut that took me to the stand something burst out of the trail I was just going to walk down. I was freaked, my headlamp was on red so I couldn't hardly see and I was wondering if I would be more effective by swinging the bow or aiming randomly when my headlamp settled on two eyes looking at me. 

Freaking rabbit.


----------



## DarrenDeMuth

A few years back I was pheasant hunting at a club with my wife. It was pretty crowded that weekend. My dog kicked up a bird right next to us and when I pulled up to shoot I heard two shots from the other direction. A couple of pellets hit my wife in the chest and two hit her sun glasses. They were two idiots from the city. They were not wearing any orange and didn't even have a dog with them. I was ready to murder them. They got booted from the club and I didn't go back after that season. The wife is a tough girl. Thankfully just had some welts on her chest. Sunglasses stopped the others.


----------



## waterman1148

DarrenDeMuth said:


> A few years back I was pheasant hunting at a club with my wife. It was pretty crowded that weekend. My dog kicked up a bird right next to us and when I pulled up to shoot I heard two shots from the other direction. A couple of pellets hit my wife in the chest and two hit her sun glasses. They were two idiots from the city. They were not wearing any orange and didn't even have a dog with them. I was ready to murder them. They got booted from the club and I didn't go back after that season. The wife is a tough girl. Thankfully just had some welts on her chest. Sunglasses stopped the others.


I would have went to jail over that one!


----------



## DarrenDeMuth

Yeah it was close. Thankfully my wife was there to calm me down.


----------



## waterman1148

Mine has kept me out of jail a few times too, just by being there to talk me down.


----------



## MXLord327

Any new stories???


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

Wife called...


----------



## Lammas

Some idiot shot at a pheasant last season and damn near shot me out of a tree. He was trespassing on my neighbors property walking through his lower pastures, flushed a bird up out of the tall grass, swung, fired and missed the bird but almost hit me. I heard his shot ripping through the leaves and branches above me. He want into full on panic mode when I came flying down out of that stand screaming *** are you doing here!! Who the hell are you! He said he thought he was on public land. I was so pissed off I was shaking when I told him the that public access he's looking for is about 4 miles down the road and he'll know it when he sees it because there's a big giant sign that says WILDLIFE AREA.


----------



## JFerg3

Not really a spooky type scary story but scary to me. It was my first time using a climber and really my first year of seriously hunting. I didn't know that you were supposed to sit on the rail of the top climber and lift the bottom half up with your legs. I thought you were supposed to pull the bottom half up in the pullup position. What I didn't realize either was that I was supposed to connect my safety harness to the tree while climbing, not just when I get up there and that the two parts of the climber should be connected with a rope. Well, I got about 12 ft. up the tree and sure enough I couldn't get the bottom half to catch onto the tree and it slid down the tree. Luckily it didn't come loose off of my feet and I was able to get it latched. For that minute that I was hanging there trying to get it to catch, I thought I was done. Needless to say, I have since done my research and do everything correctly. That was by far the scariest moment of my hunting career.


----------



## porterHause

In for stories


----------



## Arkansan07

JFerg3 said:


> Not really a spooky type scary story but scary to me. It was my first time using a climber and really my first year of seriously hunting. I didn't know that you were supposed to sit on the rail of the top climber and lift the bottom half up with your legs. I thought you were supposed to pull the bottom half up in the pullup position. What I didn't realize either was that I was supposed to connect my safety harness to the tree while climbing, not just when I get up there and that the two parts of the climber should be connected with a rope. Well, I got about 12 ft. up the tree and sure enough I couldn't get the bottom half to catch onto the tree and it slid down the tree. Luckily it didn't come loose off of my feet and I was able to get it latched. For that minute that I was hanging there trying to get it to catch, I thought I was done. Needless to say, I have since done my research and do everything correctly. That was by far the scariest moment of my hunting career.


lmao i died laughing reading this


----------



## JFerg3

You think that was funny, imagine what people thought when I told them how I was climbing!


----------



## Bucks N Boars

ttt!


----------



## maxx98

That is pretty easy one for me. Last year during late season we went out waterfowling. We couldn't get the boat in because of the ice but we found a spot that had 500 geese and 500 ducks. They kept the back end of a bay open. 

We went down and jumped the geese and shot a few. One landed on the ice on the edge of the water. We sent my dog to get it and she broke through, she couldn't get back up on the ice. It was thin enough for her to break it on the one way out but we couldn't get her to handle over there. She swam for about 20 minutes, I filled my waders up with water. We eventually got her back. 

I thought for sure I was going to lose her, very emotional and scary.


----------



## jctd18

A few years back i was hunting a lease in eastern KY, firs time id been to the farm. I got my gear ready and started to walk towards the creek i had to cross and i heard a strange noise, when i turned and pointed my light i didnt know what the heck i had seen at first, i covered my light and then i heard the noise again and shined my light on this god awful creature... It was a llama, i had never seen one and afterwards i wasnt scared but at that moment i was very confused/afraid. Lol i know its goofy being scared by a Llama but that thing got me


----------



## nateb440

not a hunting story, but close enough: I had just bought a small farm in the hills of KY. the farm was land locked and cheap and as wild as can be for this area. It was a beautiful day so I decided I would christen the new ground with a over night camping trip alone without a tent in the forest. I went to bed and the woods came to life. Animals moving everywhere it seemed which was a bit unnerving but nice at the same time. I didn't have a gun, just a machete I was cutting brush with. At about 2 in the morning after some restless sleep the woods lit up all around me with coyote howls. I was surrounded and they were close. That was a new one for me. I got up and built a big old fire and didn't sleep very well the rest of the night.


----------



## cgs1967

I was bow hunting last year and had a round come just inches from my head and hit the tree next to me. I love as in my climber and back on the ground in seconds. Two years ago I decided to adjust my climber while 30 feet up in the tree. The bottom platform busted lose and fell and I was lucky and the seat grabbed me. I was very freaked out.


----------



## vonfoust

Baker tree stand. That's enough said for those that used them.


----------



## jmohunts

Was bowhunting whitetail in U.P. of MI, get to the bottom of my tree after an afternoon hunt. It's one of those super dark nights, somehow I knocked my quiver off while lowering bow down. While bending down to pick it up after I hit the ground, I hear something coming FAST, it's crashing over saplings sounds like a bull coming thru the brush. Immediately I just start climbing back up the tree. Thankfully I'm in the thickest Spruce tree around. Half way up this huge bear is already at the bottom of the tree. I start pulling my bow back up, right past his face and realize my quiver is still lying on the ground. Now I'm screaming as loud as I can, to detour him with no luck. He puts his two front paws on bottom of tree, then goes back to his feet, snapping his jaws and huffing. Then nothing. Wind is gusty so I can't hear him walking at all. 45 min. Later I still hear nothing, I grow big enough balls to try to climb down to get my quiver. Two limbs down, here he comes, charging and popping the jaws right back to the base of the tree. 2 hrs later he has charged the tree over 40 times., Im losing my voice from screaming, thinking I might be staying in a tree all night. Finally a car comes to the nearest house(maybe quarter mile away)and I yell loud enough to be heard. Guy calls the cops and State Police show up. Cops almost rip the bottom of their cruiser off pulling into the road where I park. The officers walk in with spotlights, shotguns and I'm explaining the situation to them from 30 yards away still in the tree. Officer says, "OK you can come down now", I say "I will come down when you are at the bottom of my tree. " They walk 10 more yards and the big bugger goes running off snapping and pooping, He was still waiting for me with all the noise, I still get chills thinking about it.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

three years ago I was picking up a monster of a buck early season going thru a CRP draw I had that he was bedding in to a nearby feed field. It was like clock work every day same time. I had a stand in that draw already from the previous year. So I waited for the right wind and snuck in from the back side of the property. The tree that the stand was in was a split tree, my pegs going up one leg and stand was in the other. Little did I know the tree had died sometime in the last year. It was almost a 2 miles hike to my truck from the stand, thru shoulder high CRP and plumb thickets. I start to climb up had my brand new Mathews on my back. As im literally at the highest peg and stepping over into my stand the peg that was supporting the majority of my weight decided to fall out of the tree. This sent me ricocheting down the tree, somewhere in the process my shoulder dislocates. About 7-8 ft of the ground I hit a large branch and stopped me straddling the branch. On my way down I snagged at least one peg and tore open my leg. blood was running down my pant leg and my shoulder was in more pain that I can describe. I made a choice just to push my self off the branch and fall the rest of the way. I sat there at the base of the tree and calmed down a little to see what I was dealing with. I had a cell phone and called for help. I attempted to put my shoulder back into the socket, by using my other arm to make my left hand grab a branch above me and then using my weight to drop and hopefully pop it back in. I know one thing Mel Gibson is FULL OF it, the pain from trying that caused me to pass out cold. When I came to I decided to make my way back to the truck, I used my bow sling to hold my dislocated shoulder arm up grabbed all my gear (cause there was no way I was leaving a new bow) and made my way back to my truck. My exs grandfather was waiting for me at the truck and took me to the nearest ER. I didn't die, my bow was ok, I ruined a pair of pants, ruined a shirt, dislocated my shoulder which made me miss all of bow season that year. But the worst thing out of the entire deal was I never saw this guy again....


----------



## highrisen

I cant believe I read this entire thread at work today.

Worst thing I've had while _hunting_ is that I took a shortcut through a neighbors cow field and met up with the bull. He kept charging and stopping. I had loaded birdshot and was ready to see how that went but I was able to make it to a blowover and wait it out.

Camping alone in Utah near Dubinky Well, I was tyring to sleep in the back of the truck in the middle of the desert - a few miles off the paved road. I heard footsteps (two feet) come to the truck, stop, go to the driver door and try the handle. Being that far out, I'm convinced I have to do something and jump out of the camper with a .38 and flashlight to find nothing. I get in the truck and wheel it in a full circle and saw nothing in the headlights.


----------



## TheTracker

Scariest thing that has happened to me was I was sitting in my stand and had to fart, So I let it out but it wasn't just a fart!


----------



## Bucks N Boars

lol!


----------



## jmanhere

vonfoust said:


> Baker tree stand. That's enough said for those that used them.


I was using one back in the 90's. First and last year bow hunting for a while. Late October hunt in Ohio. Day started off fine in the mid 50's then dropped to low 20's by night fall. Being new to archery I didn't have the right clothing for warmth, and back then there wasn't too many options price wise. I think I was in cotton long johns and jeans. Well I just froze and lost most of the feeling in my legs and feet. Pitch black, about a 3/4 mile off the road on private property, and no one knew I was hunting there that night. I think I had to do about 20 minutes of knee bends and other exercises to get some feeling back in my legs and feet so I could use that @$%^$$ climber to get down. 

I'm laugh 20 years after the fact but I was terrified I was either going have to stay up in the tree all night or break my neck trying to climb down. So much I didn't use a tree a stand until ladder stands became popular and affordable many years later.


----------



## kyle31490

jmohunts said:


> Was bowhunting whitetail in U.P. of MI, get to the bottom of my tree after an afternoon hunt. It's one of those super dark nights, somehow I knocked my quiver off while lowering bow down. While bending down to pick it up after I hit the ground, I hear something coming FAST, it's crashing over saplings sounds like a bull coming thru the brush. Immediately I just start climbing back up the tree. Thankfully I'm in the thickest Spruce tree around. Half way up this huge bear is already at the bottom of the tree. I start pulling my bow back up, right past his face and realize my quiver is still lying on the ground. Now I'm screaming as loud as I can, to detour him with no luck. He puts his two front paws on bottom of tree, then goes back to his feet, snapping his jaws and huffing. Then nothing. Wind is gusty so I can't hear him walking at all. 45 min. Later I still hear nothing, I grow big enough balls to try to climb down to get my quiver. Two limbs down, here he comes, charging and popping the jaws right back to the base of the tree. 2 hrs later he has charged the tree over 40 times., Im losing my voice from screaming, thinking I might be staying in a tree all night. Finally a car comes to the nearest house(maybe quarter mile away)and I yell loud enough to be heard. Guy calls the cops and State Police show up. Cops almost rip the bottom of their cruiser off pulling into the road where I park. The officers walk in with spotlights, shotguns and I'm explaining the situation to them from 30 yards away still in the tree. Officer says, "OK you can come down now", I say "I will come down when you are at the bottom of my tree. " They walk 10 more yards and the big bugger goes running off snapping and pooping, He was still waiting for me with all the noise, I still get chills thinking about it.


You win. Haha. I gotta start carrying a bigger sidearm....


----------



## gtsum2

jmohunts said:


> Was bowhunting whitetail in U.P. of MI, get to the bottom of my tree after an afternoon hunt. It's one of those super dark nights, somehow I knocked my quiver off while lowering bow down. While bending down to pick it up after I hit the ground, I hear something coming FAST, it's crashing over saplings sounds like a bull coming thru the brush. Immediately I just start climbing back up the tree. Thankfully I'm in the thickest Spruce tree around. Half way up this huge bear is already at the bottom of the tree. I start pulling my bow back up, right past his face and realize my quiver is still lying on the ground. Now I'm screaming as loud as I can, to detour him with no luck. He puts his two front paws on bottom of tree, then goes back to his feet, snapping his jaws and huffing. Then nothing. Wind is gusty so I can't hear him walking at all. 45 min. Later I still hear nothing, I grow big enough balls to try to climb down to get my quiver. Two limbs down, here he comes, charging and popping the jaws right back to the base of the tree. 2 hrs later he has charged the tree over 40 times., Im losing my voice from screaming, thinking I might be staying in a tree all night. Finally a car comes to the nearest house(maybe quarter mile away)and I yell loud enough to be heard. Guy calls the cops and State Police show up. Cops almost rip the bottom of their cruiser off pulling into the road where I park. The officers walk in with spotlights, shotguns and I'm explaining the situation to them from 30 yards away still in the tree. Officer says, "OK you can come down now", I say "I will come down when you are at the bottom of my tree. " They walk 10 more yards and the big bugger goes running off snapping and pooping, He was still waiting for me with all the noise, I still get chills thinking about it.


ughh..I cant imagine..well I kind of as some new property I just picked up this year is crawling with bears...they dont like cameras either it appears..always messing with them. This might convince me to take a sidearm with me out there


----------



## rhs341

TheTracker said:


> Scariest thing that has happened to me was I was sitting in my stand and had to fart, So I let it out but it wasn't just a fart!


That my friends is commonly known as......he "sharted."


----------



## AZGUY

I was charged by a range bull bow hunting for deer out near Tucson. It took me running over to the next canyon to finally shake it. To me, those are the most unpredictable things you can run into in the Deserts of AZ.


----------



## Darrens66

Walked right into to a dope grow and before I could get out I was confronted by 3 guys all armed with shotguns . It was state land they started asking questions like where I was sitting and what way I walked in they said they didn't want to hunt where I had already been . I played dumb and just acted like I was oblivious to the situation wished them luck and started walking away I get about 50 yards and notice they are following me. I was only about 70 yards from main fire trail I just kept walking when I hit the main trail there were some other guys coming in with a camper to hunt for the week . It must of made these guys nervous because they turned and went off through the woods . I got to my truck drove to the police station took two officers back in with me showed them where it was told them my story and 2 weeks later my mother inlaw sent me an article from paper biggest bust in 15 years 500000.00 estimated value . And 3 men arrested . I got lucky that day. I don't hunt state land alone anymore or at all unless I have no place else to hunt. Scared me pretty good ..


----------



## Stevie777

couldn't you have rigged up some sort of hook (tree branch) and tried to grab the quiver using the rope you lowered the bow with...no doubt you must have thought about it, so what stopped you.. Great Story btw.


----------



## jmohunts

Stevie777 said:


> couldn't you have rigged up some sort of hook (tree branch) and tried to grab the quiver using the rope you lowered the bow with...no doubt you must have thought about it, so what stopped you.. Great Story btw.


There is quite a bit I left out of story because of length, like the single led light I had on my brim that was about as bright as a small candle, couldn't see quiver, because I came up back side of tree. Only had a multi-tool. No knife, shot one on hunt b 4 and forgot to put it back in pack. I would have only had one time to shoot him, right when he first charged In. He walked to front of tree and stood on his back legs, looked right at me and he was huge and had a Big white v on his chest. All other times he was down wind behind me and I couldn't see him till i saw his eyes and couldn't have shot. Went back in the am with gun and looked around but nothing. Couldn't even find my stuff that i had thrown down to try and make him move. Scary chit.


----------



## rogersaddler

Some of these stories are pretty scary and lucky that you have lived to hunt again


----------



## Krash

Bump


----------



## Honolua

Bump


----------



## pjf45

I took my friends little brother with me hunting one time this season and we were hunting a piece of woods that is bordered by bean field and a small river which is only about 15 yards wide and when we climbed down at dark we were walking the edge of the river back to the truck and someone was on the other bank of the river and shot a small caliber gun like a 22 or something so we froze for a minute scared out of our minds since we didnt have flash light or a cell phone, we decided to make our way back as silently and slowly as possible and we got up the side of the bank about 45 more yards and we heard a huge splash right next to us in the river so we stopped and decided to just run out of there and another 40-50 yards another we heard and saw the splash right next to us again and this happened 4 more times until we hit the edge of a cut corn field an ran to the truck. It was by far the scariest thing that happened to me while hunting and was weird since im the only one who has permission on both sides of the river


----------



## Pine Tag

I don't think I posted this one already. So, years ago in college the Blair witch project came out. Now I'm not normally superstitious or jumpy or believe in ghosts but I watched that movie the night before (late night) I went out bow hunting. Next morning I walk in and everything's fine but it's really foggy. As it starts to get light out, I notice a huge pile of rocks not far from my stand. I was hunting public land so I had never been to this particular spot. Anyway, I started thinking about that movie as I'm sitting there in the middle of nowhere, on a foggy morning, with a big old pile of rocks thirty yards away. It's silly I know, but at the time my nerves were a little on edge.


----------



## MXLord327

Anyone had a good scare in the woods the past few months? ttt


----------



## BTM

While varmint calling I had this bad boy sneak up to within six inches and run his forked tongue in and out. Needless to say, I used extra bleach on the next laundry day!


----------



## kramster

tagged


----------



## rut hunt

BTM said:


> While varmint calling I had this bad boy sneak up to within six inches and run his forked tongue in and out. Needless to say, I used extra bleach on the next laundry day!
> 
> View attachment 2147448


It'd have taken 2 washes to clean the stains out of my pants that would have been my ultimate fear


----------



## Newhunter1

BTM said:


> While varmint calling I had this bad boy sneak up to within six inches and run his forked tongue in and out. Needless to say, I used extra bleach on the next laundry day!
> 
> View attachment 2147448


I'm going to assume that by it's quiet, and docile nature that you must have done something like ROCK it to sleep. Of course I do not see any large rocks on top of it or anywhere around it. What's your secret?

Edit...I see the rock pillow you used to ROCK it to sleep.


----------



## Warpst0ne

Some of these stories make me rethink going into the woods.

Mine is considerably less frightening than most. A buddy and I were spot and stalk hunting during rifle season and we saw some fresh sign and started off in our best guess direction and go completely lost. We eventually came to a fire road in the middle of no where but at this point the sun was starting to dip. After a couple of minutes the road just kinda ends out and across an old field is a dilapidated old barn. All I can think is " I have seen this in Friday the 13th", I looked at my buddy and said "If I get raped by a hillbilly I hold you responsible". Then the other person we were out with pulled up in his truck and asked how the heck we go out there.


----------



## jlh42581

ksgoosekillr said:


> three years ago I was picking up a monster of a buck early season going thru a CRP draw I had that he was bedding in to a nearby feed field. It was like clock work every day same time. I had a stand in that draw already from the previous year. So I waited for the right wind and snuck in from the back side of the property. The tree that the stand was in was a split tree, my pegs going up one leg and stand was in the other. Little did I know the tree had died sometime in the last year. It was almost a 2 miles hike to my truck from the stand, thru shoulder high CRP and plumb thickets. I start to climb up had my brand new Mathews on my back. As im literally at the highest peg and stepping over into my stand the peg that was supporting the majority of my weight decided to fall out of the tree. This sent me ricocheting down the tree, somewhere in the process my shoulder dislocates. About 7-8 ft of the ground I hit a large branch and stopped me straddling the branch. On my way down I snagged at least one peg and tore open my leg. blood was running down my pant leg and my shoulder was in more pain that I can describe. I made a choice just to push my self off the branch and fall the rest of the way. I sat there at the base of the tree and calmed down a little to see what I was dealing with. I had a cell phone and called for help. I attempted to put my shoulder back into the socket, by using my other arm to make my left hand grab a branch above me and then using my weight to drop and hopefully pop it back in. I know one thing Mel Gibson is FULL OF it, the pain from trying that caused me to pass out cold. When I came to I decided to make my way back to the truck, I used my bow sling to hold my dislocated shoulder arm up grabbed all my gear (cause there was no way I was leaving a new bow) and made my way back to my truck. My exs grandfather was waiting for me at the truck and took me to the nearest ER. I didn't die, my bow was ok, I ruined a pair of pants, ruined a shirt, dislocated my shoulder which made me miss all of bow season that year. But the worst thing out of the entire deal was I never saw this guy again....


Note for anyone who ever dislocates a shoulder, ive been in this situation so many times, its one of the worst feelings in the world. If it comes out the front this is what you do.

Sit down and attempt to relax, its going to be tough to relax but you have too
Put your elbow of your dislocated arm on your knee on the same side
Breathe in and out deeply and lean into it at the same time, if youre able to relax enough it will go back in

IT SUCKS MORE THAN ANYTHING. Ive had my teeth busted out in a car wreck, shattered my tibia, a dislocation is far worse.


----------



## nightvision

Ohiohntr said:


> I was Whitetail hunting.....it was 20 degrees and I fell through the ice in a deep creek with a strong water current under the ice. There was nothing I could do but ponder my mistake and wonder how I was going to get out of this mess. I yelled, screamed, etc....nothing I could do but keep my elbows on the ice to not go completely under the ice but my strength was leaving me and every time I tried pulling myself out the ice would break more.
> 
> Just about that time I hear my dads voice coming over the hill yelling my name...keep in mind he was supposed to be hunting a completely different property miles away. He was able to get me out by busting the ice with a stick and handing me a longer stick to help me pull myself out. Luckily I was only a few hundred yards from my house and he was able to keep me alert until we got to my place. I thawed out but because of this incident I still have numbness in a few of my toes where the nerves are dead from hypothermia.
> 
> After it was all said and done I asked him where he came from...he said he started to go to the other property and something told him to just hunt close to my house and when he called to tell me the change of plans and when I didn't answer he started to get worried and went looking for me. I still lay awake at nights wondering what would have happened had he not made a decision to change his hunting plans.




Sir,
That was God speaking to your dad. Dont know your faith but if you are a non believer I would ask why after that.


----------



## jlh42581

Was at a buddies camp probably 10 or more years ago. Hunted out of climbers exclusively back then and it was WINDY. The camp had a ladder stand just out front of it maybe 500 yards so I decided to take the easy route cause I had a long night of fun. Up in the tree and it was scary enough and I was thankful to be strapped in. Just before lunch I hear a crack.

I look up and a 100+ year old oak is falling strait towards me in slow motion. First instinct was to jump, lol yeah right even if I did I was tethered. The oak crashed right beside the tree I was in pealing every tree down in its way. Five feet the other direction it would've smeared me like a cartoon character. Now when its that windy, I dont get in anything I wanna be able to run.


----------



## BGagner

Subcscribed


----------



## Liv4Rut

I was trimming shooting lanes by myself back at my grandparents farm. i was on my last branch. one that I had to jump up and snag the pruners on to. I could barely hold the pole. I pulled on the rope as hard as I could and when I did the handle slipped out of my hand and the saw went vertical and then fall razor blades first. It fell behind me I thought and the handle was resting on my shoulder. 

I grabbed the saw for a second attempt. All the sudden I felt something running down my neck. I reached around to wipe it and my hand was covered in blood. The saw blade cut my head wide open. blood was everywhere. I was lucky that for some reason that day I decided to drive my truck right up to the tree. Normally I would walk the 5-600 yards. I jumped in the truck and took off across the pasture. Blood was squirting everywhere and I thought I was going to die because it was on the steering wheel, center console, my glasses, my windshield. I ripped off my underarmour shirt and held it tight over the cut.

I pulled up to the closest farm house and started honking my horn. Nobody was home. I then tried to find my cell phone and I lost it from the truck bouncing around. I eventually found it underneath the seat but I was getting really light headed. Of course I thought I was dying as I had no way to see the cut and blood was everywhere plus I was panicking as I could not find my phone and I was 20 minutes from town.

I found the phone and called the neighbor who is a farmer I used to hunt on 10 years ago. He answered and drove right over. He looked at the cut and said it wasn't that bad but I could tell he was trying to play it down. He drove me to the nearest hospital and they but stitches in. 


Needless to say, pole saws scare the crap out of me now.


----------



## BowTechForever

Not my story but a friend. Second week of PA Rifle season and he and his dad take off to a piece of public land in Bucks county. The plan was for my friend to stand on a small hump in the ground and watch a brushy ditch along the edge of a corn field while his dad did a little push through the woods and brush to the ditch. Well my buddy is standing on the lookout point and has seen a few does and a spike trot out of the ditch across the cut corn. Well, he hears something coming through the ditch, but he couldn't see it. Well finally this thing pops out of the brush not even 30 yards from him. It was a massive 14 point buck with a split browtine and deep forked G2s with lots of large sticker points. MY friend couldn't believe his eyes. He snapped up his rifle and fired when his scope hit the deer. The deer bolted and was not hit. In disbelief he pumped the gun and fired at the fleeing deer. Missed again. Between shot 2 and 3, his dad steps out of the woods right where the buck had. They were now even with each other and the deer was running away so they were both safe in shooting. His dad, wanting his son to get a big buck, yelled over "Lead him, Luke lead him!" My friend fires his last 2 shots at the buck when the deer had just eclipsed 250 yards. His dad can't see the deer now and my buddy is empty. His dad runs to the right so he can see the deer. The deer is now somewhere just over 475 yards. Maybe 500. The deer is running full bore from left to right. His dad snaps up his open sight 7mm mag and fires a shot at the buck. At around 500 yards with the deer running full bore, after a minor delay, the buck dropped stone cold as if he had been electrocuted. My friends dad turned to him and said "Wow did you see that buck?" My friend was quite dejected about missing the deer at under 100 yards twice. As they wlked over to the deer, they realized how big it was. The bullet had hit the buck about 2 inches below the base of the skull. Incredible shot. The skull is in the basement of his house by the tv and whenever we watched football after that, my friends dad and I heckle him about the deer.


----------



## MidMoJeff

Sitting in the stand one afternoon during rifle season when I heard 3 shots ring out in the distance. Next thing I know....zzzz-ftt-pop, zzzz-ftt-pop, zzzz-ftt-pop, all 3 bullets flying past my head and hitting limbs behind me! I climbed down the first 3 steps and then jumped to the ground, took off my orange, and took up a defensive position behind some downed trees. I had no idea if it was intentional or not, but I wasnt waiting to find out. I crawled into a creek bed and snuck out the back way. Called a friend near-by who picked me up. I never went back to that stand (homemade wooden stand) and I've never been back to that property either.


----------



## Foxrod5.0

Always finding meth lab trash in the areas I hunt, never seen the tweakers that leave it there but I still got drag a big ol heavy pistol with me just in case. I don't even bother to report them any more, the cops just waste half my day making me show them were its at, then treat me like a suspect. Yeah Barney Fife, I reported my own meth lab


----------



## MXLord327

I've dislocated mine over 200 times, but it is usually when my elbow is above my head, and it goes back into place when I pull my arm back down. 4 times I hasn't, and I've tried all the Mel Gibson tricks to put it back in, but nothing works, I still end up going to the ER. It feels so efffing good when the doctor puts it back in! I've also shattered my tibia & fibula, have to disagree, that hurt worse than the shoulder, but not by much! Racing motocross is fun, but very painful!!!


----------



## MXLord327

jlh42581 said:


> Was at a buddies camp probably 10 or more years ago. Hunted out of climbers exclusively back then and it was WINDY. The camp had a ladder stand just out front of it maybe 500 yards so I decided to take the easy route cause I had a long night of fun. Up in the tree and it was scary enough and I was thankful to be strapped in. Just before lunch I hear a crack.
> 
> I look up and a 100+ year old oak is falling strait towards me in slow motion. First instinct was to jump, lol yeah right even if I did I was tethered. The oak crashed right beside the tree I was in pealing every tree down in its way. Five feet the other direction it would've smeared me like a cartoon character. Now when its that windy, I dont get in anything I wanna be able to run.


Holy Sheeet! I've been close to that before, but not that bad!!!! Glad you are OK!!!!


----------



## bull moose

tagged


----------



## jlh42581

MXLord327 said:


> Holy Sheeet! I've been close to that before, but not that bad!!!! Glad you are OK!!!!


I shook for probably an hour after that, thought I was done for sure. No sooner did I step out of the woods did a giant buck cross the road right into that area. I was so shook I didn't care.


----------



## just recurvin

MidMoJeff said:


> Sitting in the stand one afternoon during rifle season when I heard 3 shots ring out in the distance. Next thing I know....zzzz-ftt-pop, zzzz-ftt-pop, zzzz-ftt-pop, all 3 bullets flying past my head and hitting limbs behind me! I climbed down the first 3 steps and then jumped to the ground, took off my orange, and took up a defensive position behind some downed trees. I had no idea if it was intentional or not, but I wasnt waiting to find out. I crawled into a creek bed and snuck out the back way. Called a friend near-by who picked me up. I never went back to that stand (homemade wooden stand) and I've never been back to that property either.


I'm pretty sure rifle rounds travel faster than sound??


----------



## Michael Myers

I forgot my tp last spring turkey hunting...sure was glad i had 2 pair of socks on that morning......Grizz


----------



## cgs1967

nightvision said:


> Sir,
> That was God speaking to your dad. Dont know your faith but if you are a non believer I would ask why after that.


AMEN, to that. God, for sure.


----------



## Schlep

I went on hunt with a friend to Montana...we were walking through a large fenced area before daylight when a bunch calves started running all around us. We thought we must have spooked them in the dark. At lunch time we told the guide about it...he said it was unlikely we spooked them....they were probably being chased. So (being from NJ) we said thats rediculous...we weren't chasing them.
He said I know you weren't ..a mountain lion was.
Sure enough...we went back that evening and found the tracks within a couple feet of where we were walking!


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Phone rings and it's work. Scares the @#$% out of me every time.


----------



## rogersaddler

God sure was looking out for all of you


----------



## Billy H

just recurvin said:


> I'm pretty sure rifle rounds travel faster than sound??


When rounds whiz by your head you know it. I dont care of fast they are going.


----------



## WEEGEE

wife and girlfriend both in the same car,pulled into the hunting camp!:mg:

bad part...they both left together:darkbeer:


----------



## Iowabowhunter15

Right after I started sitting in the tree by myself for bow season, I was still pretty freaked out walking in to my stand in the morning. I had just short of jogged to my stand and climbed up the ladder as fast as I could. I got settled and felt much better. A little while later, just light out enough to see a silhouette, something is coming down the trail and about to walk right under my stand. My heart is pumping thinking it could be a deer, even though it was too dark to shoot. As it gets about 10 yards from me it stops. Then all of a sudden it darts to a tree right next to it and all I hear is an animal tearing the **** out of a smaller animal. I was about to lose my mind because I had no idea what it was. I was so worked up that I lost the animal and could not figure out where it went, which made matters worse. About an hour after light, I hear a blood curdling scream coming from just over the hill north of me. Moments later the same scream to the west, and again to the east. Whatever it was, was not the only one out there. 

I later found out that some bobcats had been spotted in the area for the first time, so I felt a whole lot better after I heard that, but I sure was one scared 13 year old.


----------



## mlima5

Read through this whole thread, some of these stories are awesome


----------



## MO Land Owner

Opening morning of rifle season in MN. I got the kids in there deer stands and I went back to the house to eat breakfast and take a crap. Breakfast took 20 minutes and the crap Took less than 2 minutes, finished my business and stood up. Just then a bullet tore through the house into the bathroom 2" above the toilet seat......that I was just on 5 seconds earlier......:mg:
The bullet went through the house and lodged in the wall of our laundry room where my wife was folding laundry. 

I Figured out the direction it came from and headed out the door to the neighbors to the south, Just to find a 13 year old girl with her grandpa's 300 Win. on her shoulder walking back to her grandpa's house. Good thing my wife called the cops on me, knowing what I was about to do to grandpa. Turned out the girl had no gun safety training, no license, and grandpa set her on a bucket behind there barn looking up the hill at our farm 1/4 mile away, he told her to go get him a deer with his gun.....:mg::mg:


----------



## 57medic

While deer hunting in northern PA with my hunting mentor "Pop-Pop" who was all of 5 feet nothing, bow legs and all (but still left me in the dust while he was 70 and I was 20). He had shot a nice 6 pointer, trailed it, found it, and had tagged him, when he did what he always did when field dressing deer, placed both legs of the deer on the outside of his legs while he reached into his back pocket to get his old faithful pocket knife. Well, the deer (who must have been stunned but not dead) suddenly erupted, booted "Pop-Pop" backwards and ass over tea kettle, as he was rolling down the mountain the deer popped up, and took off, never to be seen again.


----------



## jmack73

No thats pretty much what it sounds like when you have a long distance grazer


just recurvin said:


> I'm pretty sure rifle rounds travel faster than sound??


----------



## rogersaddler

WEEGEE said:


> wife and girlfriend both in the same car,pulled into the hunting camp!:mg:
> 
> bad part...they both left together:darkbeer:


Are they sisters...lol


----------



## rackfreak210

I remember it like it was yeaterday. I was 12 years old and gun hunting with our hunting group. Thats back when everyone pushed deer and never sat. My older brother was sitting with me because i was too young to sit by myself and as the pushers got closer to us the deer started running everywhere. Several does were coming our way and several people were shooting. The next thing i know i here this loud buzzing noise and WHACK! A slug hits the tree my brother and i are sitting against about 4 feet above our heads. I will never forget that sound and the tree bark raining down on us for as long as i live.


----------



## snapcrackpop

I'm going to have my kids read these stories. Hope they will still hunt with me but will be more "aware" of their surroundings.


----------



## Blue_Smoke13

2011, a fishing trip that almost turned into hunting:

Landed on a lake in a float plane 60 miles from the closest town. Guides helped beach the plane. We got out and started unloading gear; the younger guide gave us the guidelines if we saw a bear. Looking around we notice bear scat is all over the beach. We hike a bit up the lake, drop our gear and start casting. We started catching fish on almost every cast. We were having a blast; no one was paying attention to our surroundings. My brother looks up and sees a Grizzly about a hundred yards away from us with two cubs and they're coming our way. Both guides pick up chasing after it. The sow and cubs take off into the brush. Guides return and tell us we should be safe to continue.

A few casts later, my dad has a few fish on the bank, guy next to him casts, sees the sow stick her head out of a bush and take a fish. Guy calmly says, "There's a bear." (picture 1) and continues his cast. We look over and the sow reaches out of the bush and grabs another fish off the bank. Guides run her off, younger guide grabs the small boat they had, and the older guide keeps his eye on the bear and tells us to grab our gear. I walk over to grab my bag, reach down to pick it up, look up and I have a cub in my face. I look back and mom is in between the beach and me. I yell, "Hey" and the older guide sees me, runs over to the sow and starts yelling. Sow turns towards him and starts approaching, backing him towards the water until he's almost out of beach. He unholsters his .44 mag and fires a round at the ground. The sow STANDS UP. At this time our group starts yelling and run up to the bear and chase all of them off.

We go to load the boat and the younger guide tells us we've got a problem. There are 11 of us in the party, and the boat holds 8. My dad volunteers to stay along with the older guide and another guy. After a very short very heated argument my older brother drags me in the boat. The guide drives us 3/4 mile down the river and just starts dumping the gear. The other guys in the boat get out like it's nothing and start fishing again. Guide is pitching me bags, and the last one is so much heavier compared to the rod bags I almost drop it in the water. He says, "That's a 12 gauge. If you see a little black bear, don't worry about that little black bear. Anything else comes by, be prepared to shoot it." and takes off in the boat to retrieve the 3 guys stranded on the shore.

From what my dad tells us: they didn't see the bears again until the boat arrived. They jumped in and mom came charging out of the brush as they were shoving off the beach. She chased the boat into the water (picture 2). Guide decided to try to scare her off again and turned the boat towards her. She high-tailed it out of there and luckily didn't come back at the end of the day when we went to leave.

Dad later joked that he volunteered to stay on the beach because the first guy to say he was staying was 70-years old, and he knew he only had to outrun one of the other two that stayed.


----------



## X-BowHunter

Blue_Smoke13 said:


> 2011, a fishing trip that almost turned into hunting:
> 
> Landed on a lake in a float plane 60 miles from the closest town. Guides helped beach the plane. We got out and started unloading gear; the younger guide gave us the guidelines if we saw a bear. Looking around we notice bear scat is all over the beach. We hike a bit up the lake, drop our gear and start casting. We started catching fish on almost every cast. We were having a blast; no one was paying attention to our surroundings. My brother looks up and sees a Grizzly about a hundred yards away from us with two cubs and they're coming our way. Both guides pick up chasing after it. The sow and cubs take off into the brush. Guides return and tell us we should be safe to continue.
> 
> A few casts later, my dad has a few fish on the bank, guy next to him casts, sees the sow stick her head out of a bush and take a fish. Guy calmly says, "There's a bear." (picture 1) and continues his cast. We look over and the sow reaches out of the bush and grabs another fish off the bank. Guides run her off, younger guide grabs the small boat they had, and the older guide keeps his eye on the bear and tells us to grab our gear. I walk over to grab my bag, reach down to pick it up, look up and I have a cub in my face. I look back and mom is in between the beach and me. I yell, "Hey" and the older guide sees me, runs over to the sow and starts yelling. Sow turns towards him and starts approaching, backing him towards the water until he's almost out of beach. He unholsters his .44 mag and fires a round at the ground. The sow STANDS UP. At this time our group starts yelling and run up to the bear and chase all of them off.
> 
> We go to load the boat and the younger guide tells us we've got a problem. There are 11 of us in the party, and the boat holds 8. My dad volunteers to stay along with the older guide and another guy. After a very short very heated argument my older brother drags me in the boat. The guide drives us 3/4 mile down the river and just starts dumping the gear. The other guys in the boat get out like it's nothing and start fishing again. Guide is pitching me bags, and the last one is so much heavier compared to the rod bags I almost drop it in the water. He says, "That's a 12 gauge. If you see a little black bear, don't worry about that little black bear. Anything else comes by, be prepared to shoot it." and takes off in the boat to retrieve the 3 guys stranded on the shore.
> 
> From what my dad tells us: they didn't see the bears again until the boat arrived. They jumped in and mom came charging out of the brush as they were shoving off the beach. She chased the boat into the water (picture 2). Guide decided to try to scare her off again and turned the boat towards her. She high-tailed it out of there and luckily didn't come back at the end of the day when we went to leave.
> 
> Dad later joked that he volunteered to stay on the beach because the first guy to say he was staying was 70-years old, and he knew he only had to outrun one of the other two that stayed.


and then everyone returned to camp for a couple shots of whiskey and clean undies.... <-- that's what i would have done, not sure if a couple shots would be enough however...


----------



## tankdogg60

I started a thread about this several years ago. Here's a link for some more good reading lol. Funny stories
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1913545


----------



## TheScOuT

I don't have as bad of stories as some but here is a memorable one.

I was walking through a cut timber grass field about waist high to my stand right at day light one morning here on Fort Benning. I heard something in the weeds a few times but didn't think much of it. I get into the timer and I saw the first yote....he came out about 50 yards on my right flank just stopped and stared at me. Then I heard something in the weeds right were I just came out, I turned and the second yote came into the timber on the exact trail I had just walked about 40 yards behind me. Then a third yote howled out in the grass. It was so LOUD and bone chilling and the realization of the situation set in....I was being hunted. These are fully mature dogs. I wouldn't stand a chance against 3 of them! 

I quickly grabbed my release from my pocket and yanked an arrow from my quiver....I drew back and let it fly at the yote directly behind me. Gave him a hair cut on his back and he took off. I grabbed another arrow and drew back on the second one....just as I was laying the pin he took off. I just stood there perfectly still in complete silence for about 20 minutes until the sun came up...I just wanted to listen and scan for a counter attack. Nothing else happened. 

It really shook me up and made me realize just how vulnerable you can be in the woods and how quick something can happen. If those 3 dogs attacked....I would have been hamburger in minutes. I was miles from anything. From that point forward, I carry a good large knife in my pocket at all times.


----------



## df06

Not that scary, but got lost and spent the night in the woods in the eastern Oregon mountains. Fortunately it was late August and not too cold.


----------



## rogersaddler

df06 said:


> Not that scary, but got lost and spent the night in the woods in the eastern Oregon mountains. Fortunately it was late August and not too cold.


That could be scary with the mountain lions and bears out there. I would of had a big fire going


----------



## hawkdriver55

I was hunting on a ridge top way back in the blue ridge mountains of NC back in the 1980's. Right at dawn I hear a high pitch whine and as I turn to see what it is........the world seemed to explode all around me. I had been buzzed by a Navy A6 intruder. I had set my stand up under a low level military route. It had really woke me and had me extremely alert all morning. I just kept looking over my shoulder hoping to see the next one before it buzzed over.


----------



## MidMoJeff

just recurvin said:


> I'm pretty sure rifle rounds travel faster than sound??


I have no idea how far away they came from, and the shots I heard might not have been the same as the bullets that went by, but I did not hear any report after they hit. This isnt the first time I've heard bullets zip past me.


----------



## pjaustin

Grouse...... Don't matter how many times I hear it, always the scariest sound in the woods.


----------



## Bow Dad

Accidentally set myself on fire


----------



## James Teeslink

ttt


----------



## hawkdriver55

One more.................Several years ago I was hunting in the far North West or North America. I was miles back in the back country by myself with nothing more than my bow and a hand full of arrows. Suddenly there was a roar and a sudden flash of movement from my right. Before I could do anything a 8 to 9 foot angry Bigfoot was on me and was about to crush me with a large bolder that he was holding with both hands over his head. As I lay there totally helpless, completely aware that once that bolder started on it way down there was nothing I could do. Right as I had given up all hope and embraced my death, there was a blurring flash of blinding motion from the right and something struck the Bigfoot hitting it like a freight train. I heard the heavy thud produced from the impact and the sound of crushing ribs inside the Bigfoot. The two figures rolled around in a ball of dust with screams and yells that I will never forget. Then as sudden as it started it ended with the sound of a loud snap. What ever this other creature was, it had managed to wrestle the Bigfoot to the ground and snap it's neck. I stood to my feet and slowly walked over to the scene of the violent interaction. The surviving figure slowly turned to face me. To my amazement there stood BRIAN WILLIAMS straight from Iraq with 2 medals of honor hanging from his neck and his hair still in place and perfect, ready for the nightly news. I asked him what he was doing out there in the middle of no where and he replied that he had been looking for a Bigfoot trophy to have mounted for his trophy room to match the YETI he already had on display. Most amazing thing I have ever seen.

I swear this story is just as true as the following.......................

You can keep your healthcare plan
You can keep your doctor
You will have $2,500 extra every year in savings
"I didn't know the IRS was harassing conservative groups"
"No the U.S. is not allowing guns in mexico"
"No the NSA is not gathering data on your phone calls, Emails or banking information"
"Bengazhi was not a terrorist attack"
"The IRS emails are just gone"


----------



## ahunter55

In nearly 60 years Bowhunting I have 'just" a few. In a Rock Slide in New Mexico Mtns. & nearly knocked on conscious (bloody mess) Colorado Mtns In a blizzard 15 miles from camp & 4 wheel drive broke down. Several "Black Bear encounters-day time & dark. Mtn. lion in my tent camp. Bear in my tent camp & took ALL my food in a wilderness area. SNAKE encounters in Swamps (no more Southern state hunting in warm weather for me). Charged many times by wild Hogs. Getting a call from my nephew stating my Ex wife was headed to my work with a LOADED SHOTGUN (very true) & being on night patrol in the military.


----------



## H20fwler

WEEGEE said:


> wife and girlfriend both in the same car,pulled into the hunting camp!:mg:
> 
> bad part...they both left together:darkbeer:


Ha! :zip:


----------



## s72

We were going in to bait our bear bait and as we were about 10 yards from the barrel, a huge piece of dark bark fell from the tree, we both though it was a bear coming down the tree


----------



## Cajun83

Had an owl try to eat my face off at dusk one time. Was wearing an ASAT 3D suit with the head net and apparently my eyeballs looked delicious. Saw him coming before I heard him, he peeled off course shortly before gnawing my iris' out when I stood up and waved my arms. Took me a few minutes to climb down after that one.


----------



## rogersaddler

Cajun83 said:


> Had an owl try to eat my face off at dusk one time. Was wearing an ASAT 3D suit with the head net and apparently my eyeballs looked delicious. Saw him coming before I heard him, he peeled off course shortly before gnawing my iris' out when I stood up and waved my arms. Took me a few minutes to climb down after that one.


I had something similar happen to me the owl landed on my head and just sat there until I moved my arm a little bit. Thank god that is all it did was land and sit there


----------



## jjtrain44

bhunterED said:


> Yep one guy got 20 for manslaughter the other guy walked away as a free man.


stabbed 47 times and slit the persons throat and one got manslaughter? I just remembered why i don't live in NY


----------



## frasermark

My scariest was doing a back country hunt in California. I was up high and snuggled down for the night when a thunder storm rolled in. I swear, for maybe two minutes I was lit up like I was on stage,IT never got dark for those couple of minutes. The ground was shaking it got so bad .I just knew my little mountain tent was going to take a hit because of the aluminum tent poles.


----------



## JMart294

Not hunting related but its all I got. I was riding my dirtbike at that time it was a Husqvarna 125 2stroke, practicing for some upcoming races, hit a rock and it threw me into a tree at speed and I hit the dirt harder than I could ever remember. I got up and could immediately tell something was very wrong. I'm maybe 10 miles off of the main office but it's through some rough single track trail. It was hot that day and I can remember I was shivering cold. 
So I picked up my bike took me a minute to get started but it finally did and I slowly putted my way back. Started to white out so kept having to stop and take a breath. Finally got back to the office and had some people help me and asked if I needed an ambulance. I responded heck no just call dad I'm fine I'm pretty sure its just some broke ribs lol. Well dad finnially got there and loaded me up and headed to the hospital that was a good 30 minutes away. I was still seeing white and shivering cold.

Passed out on the car ride to the ER, I came to as dad pulled in. They rushed me in and started giving me all these test and running me through machines and all that. At this point I'm still thinking its just some broke ribs. Dr finally walked in and said "dude we got to operate on you immediately" turns out I busted my spleen into 5 prices and was bleeding internaly. Lost a lot of blood. Also got my 8th concussion out of that ordeal (had two more sense to make 10) 

There was also this time I got hit by a oil company truck and well have no story because I have no memory of what happend. I Remember waking up 24 hours later at St Jude in St Louis.


----------



## swampcruiser

Getting lost with a guide and an older gentleman with heart issues along the mulchatna river in alaska. This was pre GPS, 16 years ago. We were a little over a mile from the river and a salmon run going on that meant grizzlies were all over the area. The guide was visibly starting to panic as we wandered in the wooded area around the river. I sat them down and found the river ( thank God! ) and then the jet boat after three hours and just before dark we were out of there with a decent caribou. 
The out fitter fired our guide when we got back - i fealt terrible for the guy - it made for a pretty uncormfortable 3 days!


----------



## rogersaddler

John-in-VA said:


> I was out scouting a week befor bow season .I found an 18 year old girl that had been murdered that day .Stabbed and beat to death her jaw was missing ,her eye ball were out of the scokets just hanging there .
> 
> Only good think is she had left work for lunch and never came back .They started questioning the woman she left with and she confesed .Her and her brother in law had killed her .The girl was fooling around with the womans husband.
> 
> They held me at the police station intill about 2Am questioning me about her ,if I had known her what was I doing back there ..They even checked my truck for wepons .
> 
> 
> That was about 42 years ago ,I can still see her like it was yesterday .


I had a similar experience finding a dead body. When I was 16 I was behind these apartment building and snagged into what I thought was a log until it broke lose and it was a body. I will never forget that either I can see what he looked like in my mind to this day and that was 36 years ago.
It ended up being a friend of mine that was beat to death and dumped in the lake. To this day his murder has never been solved.
I became the number one suspect and the cops harassed me for three years over it. I ended up having to get an attorney to get the harassment to stop. 
After everything that they put me through it makes a me second guess myself that if I ever came across another dead body whether to turn it in again. I would turn it in to the police just so that the family could get some closer.


----------



## hoytrulez

Made a ground blind out of limbs and sticks, years ago and was sitting in it and had a skunk decide he wanted in to check it out. Thought for sure I was gonna get sprayed! He walked In looked around a little bit sniffed around some and went on his merry way. Thank god! I don't think I've ever sat so still in my life.


----------



## Bowguy867

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


Can't say what came to my mind when I read your story. Hmmm. I woulda just handled it dif. Scariest moment ever happened to me while hunting is some chick said she wanted to get married. Never brother but it was scary


----------



## KRONIIK

JMart294 said:


> Not hunting related but its all I got. I was riding my dirtbike at that time it was a Husqvarna 125 2stroke, practicing for some upcoming races, hit a rock and it threw me into a tree at speed and I hit the dirt harder than I could ever remember. I got up and could immediately tell something was very wrong. I'm maybe 10 miles off of the main office but it's through some rough single track trail. It was hot that day and I can remember I was shivering cold.
> So I picked up my bike took me a minute to get started but it finally did and I slowly putted my way back. Started to white out so kept having to stop and take a breath. Finally got back to the office and had some people help me and asked if I needed an ambulance. I responded heck no just call dad I'm fine I'm pretty sure its just some broke ribs lol. Well dad finnially got there and loaded me up and headed to the hospital that was a good 30 minutes away. I was still seeing white and shivering cold.
> 
> Passed out on the car ride to the ER, I came to as dad pulled in. They rushed me in and started giving me all these test and running me through machines and all that. At this point I'm still thinking its just some broke ribs. Dr finally walked in and said "dude we got to operate on you immediately" turns out I busted my spleen into 5 prices and was bleeding internaly. Lost a lot of blood. Also got my 8th concussion out of that ordeal (had two more sense to make 10)
> 
> There was also this time I got hit by a oil company truck and well have no story because I have no memory of what happend. I Remember waking up 24 hours later at St Jude in St Louis.



Ten concussions?
Dude-you need to *slow down*!


----------



## peter herzog

I have two, one is funny, I was 16 and hunting public land in northern mn having permission to walk across private to reach a certian stand site I wanted to get in really early. Stopping at a gas station in vergas mn the new season of ghostbusters was out with the first episode being filmed of the "hairy man" of vergas another Sasquatch tale. Anyways stopping at a gas station beforehand I had coffee. And watched the show that the station had on repeat also reading the tales of people's experiences in this area over the last 50 years. Getting to be an hour before light I left and donned my hunting clothes and proceeded to walk along the telephone swath 3/4 of a mile to my stand. Two thirds of the way there this animal jumps up 10 feet in front of me and let's out a earshattering brawl. Unbeknownst to me the farmer had his donkey get out and was living in this strip. Man that was loud I almost died and had visions of death to the hairy man of vergas.

The second I was 17 and hunting a large swamp near mahnomen mn, I was back way too far and alone again this was my last night here and it was late due to having to take my stand down. I was using a flashlight and heard an animal off the path heading my way, I turned my light off and waited till it got close, switched it on and within 8 feet was a bear cub. Having read since an early age about Cubs and their moms I was shocked and thought I was gonna die. Anyways it looked at me and turned around... I walked gas and shined my light at every single noise. Still about crapped my pants when I was almost out and a flock of turkeys left thier roost... I threw my stuff in the truck bed locked the doors and finally breathed again.


----------



## jaximus

i woulda been 13, my 2nd year of hunting. sitting in a bowstand in a white pine. i was sitting over a cornpile where 2 cubs and a mom bear were eating. i was making noise trying to scare them off. i was within earshot and sight of my father, as the regulations required, and he coughed in an attempt to chase them off. one cub scurried up my tree... mom looked up and saw me as i stood up and was full draw aimed down at the cub. not sure if it was the #1 or #2 that came out from fear, but something luckily scared that cub down the tree and all 3 scampered off.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Early bow season of last year I was walking to my stand about an hour before sun rise. Heard some scratching on a tree to my left looked over with my head light to see a mountain lion making his way out of a big oak tree. I stepped back as this lion was staring a hole through me. I was slowly walking backwards and it was almost like it was playing with me. It charged about ten yards forwards and laid down in the grass and started slowly crawling towards me. I didn't know what to do and was frozen in fear. I tried to draw my bow but could not get my light situated enough to see my pins and the animal at the same time. Not having a back up plan other than turning an running which I'm sure Would have gotten me chased and attacked I just shut my light off and set down. The lion circled me growling for about 2-3min before finally leaving. I make sure to carry my GLOCK with me now when I leave the house with my bow.


----------



## EFS64

I don't have any really good ones, nothing like what has been posted up but I'll play along.

I was rifle hunting 3 years ago by myself on a property I had just gotten a lease on a week before so I wasn't really familiar with the property. Well around dark I start to get ready to roll and I realize I have no flashlight. I figure, no problem I will just follow the same path that I came in on. In order to keep noise down I raked out a path in the leaves so I could come in and out without making a noise. Looking at my feet I just followed the path. Only problem. In order to get back to the field and then walk 1 mile to the truck, I had to cross a swamp. I know that I walked in across a big log. I was wearing my knee high boots so I figured I would walk through. Well about 5 steps in and I realized I messed up, my leg sunk so far down into this mess that I was down to my crotch in the swamp. I tried to pull but I was stuck. I tried to calm down but as I struggled and struggled to move I couldn't get my boots out of the mud. I started to panic and tried to call for help....phones not in my pocket. So now I am trying to dig through the swamp and find my phone that somehow someway fell out of my pocket. About 15 mins go by and now im really starting to panick. I start streching and swinging my arms and there is nothing to pull myself out. I sit there for about another 5 minutes and accept the fact that I am going to have to spend the night in this mess and hope someone comes tomorrow. I decided to yell for help in hopes that someone would hear me. I yelled and yelled and then discharged a round into the hill behind me. 5 minutes later I see headlights coming across the field. Turns out that another club member was driving down the road and did not know whose truck it was and decided to investigate. Not serious but I was freaked out to the max

Then there is always the feeling of waking up just as you catch yourself from falling out of the stand.


----------



## Absolute Archer

While moose hunting 187 miles in the middle of the Alaskan wilderness with my son (he was 18 at the time) we came across this track. We did not sleep much for the next few days.


----------



## rogersaddler

Absolute Archer said:


> While moose hunting 187 miles in the middle of the Alaskan wilderness with my son (he was 18 at the time) we came across this track. We did not sleep much for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 2204380


what do you think made that track


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

I was 14 years old when my dad brought me to northern Maine for a deer hunt.My dads friend and I walked around a blowdown and came face to face with a cow moose and a calf. She pinned her ears back as if she was going to charge. We slowly backed up along the blow down. She snorted at us and stomped. Pretty friggen scarey for a kid from the city to experience . That was 32 years ago and I still remember it like it was last season.


----------



## eos

I can tell you 30-30's sound kind of like 22's when they zing past you through the brush. It was my drunk friend. Scary as heck. Same spot the year before i almost got lost the guy i met on the way out spent the night in the woods, told me i was crazy for not following him lol. Then again same spot some d bag shot his brother at 5:09 AM loading his gun. We heard it, thought someone was shooting at deer in the dark. One shot then three more the three was a call for help found out what all the shots were latter that night. Clarion County PA. Needless to say my son will be a bow hunter not a rifle hunter


----------



## Onpoint85

rogersaddler said:


> I had a similar experience finding a dead body. When I was 16 I was behind these apartment building and snagged into what I thought was a log until it broke lose and it was a body. I will never forget that either I can see what he looked like in my mind to this day and that was 36 years ago.
> It ended up being a friend of mine that was beat to death and dumped in the lake. To this day his murder has never been solved.
> I became the number one suspect and the cops harassed me for three years over it. I ended up having to get an attorney to get the harassment to stop.
> After everything that they put me through it makes a me second guess myself that if I ever came across another dead body whether to turn it in again. I would turn it in to the police just so that the family could get some closer.


I used to guide. In 2008 I believe it was the night before the kentucky rifle season we had a full camp. There was a big ol boy from one of the Carolinas that had brought his dad up just to kinda say thank you for all the father had done for him. 

The next morning I took them out and set them up fairly close to one another, probably 400 yards apart. I came back around 12:30 and went to the sons stand first. He said he thought His dad may have shot one. When I got to his stand, I thought he was asleep. Finally I climbed up and his pant leg was pulled up exposing his leg. I reached out to grab his leg and he was ice cold. 

Having to go back down there and tell his son was one of thr hardest things I've ever done in my life. I tried to get the son to come down out of the tree first and he thought his dad had killed a monster. He just kept askin "what's he get? How big is he?" It was awful.


----------



## Rutstrut23

Walking to my stand in the dark I heard a loud crack and branches breaking I ducked behind a tree right next to me and a huge oak tree about 24" diameter crashed down about 10 feet away. I was shaking so bad I didn't climb up in the stand. 
Another time I had three coyotes follow me about a mile back to my truck they were getting within about 10 feet of me towards the end but finally relented when I got close to the road. I shot at them 3 times with my bow but in the dark and a darting target was pretty tough.


----------



## Billie

eos said:


> I can tell you 30-30's sound kind of like 22's when they zing past you through the brush. It was my drunk friend. Scary as heck. Same spot the year before i almost got lost the guy i met on the way out spent the night in the woods, told me i was crazy for not following him lol. Then again same spot some d bag shot his brother at 5:09 AM loading his gun. We heard it, thought someone was shooting at deer in the dark. One shot then three more the three was a call for help found out what all the shots were latter that night. Clarion County PA. Needless to say my son will be a bow hunter not a rifle hunter


Hunter safety classes are obviously not a serious concern.


----------



## Letzgoracin301

eos said:


> I can tell you 30-30's sound kind of like 22's when they zing past you through the brush. It was my drunk friend. Scary as heck. Same spot the year before i almost got lost the guy i met on the way out spent the night in the woods, told me i was crazy for not following him lol. Then again same spot some d bag shot his brother at 5:09 AM loading his gun. We heard it, thought someone was shooting at deer in the dark. One shot then three more the three was a call for help found out what all the shots were latter that night. Clarion County PA. Needless to say my son will be a bow hunter not a rifle hunter


I've hunted clear creek for fall turkey and archery for about 15 years. There are some serious yahoo's that hunt out there. I couldn't imagine it in rifle season. Close friends have hunted out there for 50 something years. Boy do they have some stories.


----------



## Onpoint85

Rutstrut23 said:


> Walking to my stand in the dark I heard a loud crack and branches breaking I ducked behind a tree right next to me and a huge oak tree about 24" diameter crashed down about 10 feet away. I was shaking so bad I didn't climb up in the stand.
> Another time I had three coyotes follow me about a mile back to my truck they were getting within about 10 feet of me towards the end but finally relented when I got close to the road. I shot at them 3 times with my bow but in the dark and a darting target was pretty tough.


That reminded me of another incident.
I was sitting on a stand one evening, turkeys aggravated me the whole time. there was 2 flocks with close to 50 in each flock. Finally they moved on and started flying up. 

I noticed a cherry tree within a few feet of the stand that was in pretty bad shape. I even had planned to.come back after season and cut it down for firewood. All of a sudden I hear a loud pop and look and see this tree slowly coming over. It was at about my 4 o'clock and fell within about 5 feet in front of the stand. cool and scary at the same time.


----------



## jmclfrsh

This will be my first year bow hunting and I'm glad this thread is here. I read the entire thing.

I will certainly be more careful, aware, backup armed and will use a safety harness!


----------



## apcci2

Onpoint85 said:


> I used to guide. In 2008 I believe it was the night before the kentucky rifle season we had a full camp. There was a big ol boy from one of the Carolinas that had brought his dad up just to kinda say thank you for all the father had done for him.
> 
> The next morning I took them out and set them up fairly close to one another, probably 400 yards apart. I came back around 12:30 and went to the sons stand first. He said he thought His dad may have shot one. When I got to his stand, I thought he was asleep. Finally I climbed up and his pant leg was pulled up exposing his leg. I reached out to grab his leg and he was ice cold.
> 
> Having to go back down there and tell his son was one of thr hardest things I've ever done in my life. I tried to get the son to come down out of the tree first and he thought his dad had killed a monster. He just kept askin "what's he get? How big is he?" It was awful.


I know that had to be a hard thing to do.


----------



## Beendare

I've had a couple more that rate up there with the ones in my first post;

We were on a drop off Kodiak deer hunt and one night the wind was blowing so hard I heard our can goods rattling around in the tundra just outside the tent.....no wait, I awoke from my daze- BEAR! My buddy sits bolt upright and I tell them there is a bear right outside the tent....he is holding the shotgun and light as I unzip the tent and there is a VW bug with fur not 8' away. I mean to tell you it was one of the biggest animals i have ever seen in the wild...his head looked to be the size of a medium pizza plate. Well right about the time my buddy yelled for me to get clear of the shotgun the bear took off- Chinese fire drill-over.

The next one makes me feel like a puss everytime I think about it;

Bowhunting Dall sheep in the OTC Alaska range and if you've been there you know- its nasty. We were trying to get above the only legal sheep we had spotted in 5 long days. We got into a series of cliffs that looked to be only a short climb up. Well we got into those cliffs about 30' up and they just kept going...so there we were climbing with heavy packs- my bow was on my pack, no rope or climbing gear and we got to a spot where we couldn't go up...and we couldn't go back down either. It was sharp lava rock too...which turned out to be a good thing as the smallest finger hold gave you a good grip though it tore up your fingers. You would have fallen a long ways and who knows how far bouncing down that mtn. We somehow skirted around the overhang and kept climbing to the top. Scared the pizz out of me- I wasn't digging that....and of course the sheep kept feeding out in a wide open saddle up and over the the mtn without giving me a shot. No more rock climbing for me!


----------



## KRONIIK

Beendare said:


> ...snip...
> 
> The next one makes me feel like a puss everytime I think about it;
> 
> Bowhunting Dall sheep in the OTC Alaska range and if you've been there you know- its nasty. We were trying to get above the only legal sheep we had spotted in 5 long days. We got into a series of cliffs that looked to be only a short climb up. Well we got into those cliffs about 30' up and they just kept going...so there we were climbing with heavy packs- my bow was on my pack, no rope or climbing gear and we got to a spot where we couldn't go up...and we couldn't go back down either. It was sharp lava rock too...which turned out to be a good thing as the smallest finger hold gave you a good grip though it tore up your fingers. You would have fallen a long ways and who knows how far bouncing down that mtn. We somehow skirted around the overhang and kept climbing to the top. Scared the pizz out of me- I wasn't digging that....and of course the sheep kept feeding out in a wide open saddle up and over the the mtn without giving me a shot. No more rock climbing for me!


 One of my scariest moments was a similar "Vertigo" moment on a Montana bighorn sheep hunt in 1985 in patchy fog.
It's crazy how in some terrain you can easily climb into a place that suddenly leaves you with no place to go. Not up, not down, not sideways.
I started to slide in loose shale, and the only thing that stopped me was jamming my sheath knife into the shale and hanging on. I came *very *close to going over a 1000' (?) cliff.I really don't know how I rolled, climbed, crawled and slid to safer ground, but the experience left me badly shaken.
Gravity. It *will *kill you!


----------



## skoal

Had a deer taken from me at gun point in northern Saskatchewan. Had hammered the only shootable buck I had seen in the area for awhile and I knew it was a good shot so I wasnt in a hurry to find him, climbed outta my stand and through in a celebratory pinch of skoal and went on my way to track him. I came up to an old logging road and my deer was laying next to it as I was fishing my tags out of my pack a truck comes flying up to me and stops. The funny thing is my truck is parked at the other end of the logging road and its chained off so obviously they cut the chains to get in. They stop and 4 guys get out with 3 rifles and a shotgun (it was bow only season) and tell me to get away from their deer! I told them it was mine and I have the blood trail.and bloody arrow to prove it. All four pointed their guns at me said its close enough to treaty land that nobody would miss a random white boy, I backed off and watched them load my deer and drive off. 
Get back to my truck and all four tires were slashed and most of the windows and a couple rounds of buckshot in the tail gate.but what they didnt count on was my dash cams I left running that showed th smashing/shooting my truck and cutting the chain then driving out with a deer in back. 
I called the rcmp and they said they would check it out but without a plate it would be tough to prove but once I showed them the video they knww exactly who they were and all got multiple charges. The lawyer said that without the video they would have walked away clean.


----------



## Dukslayer26

Back in my 20's I was on my friends ranch sucking down booze all day. Decided to get in my truck and drive to the back to call in some turkeys. I ended up blacking out and rolled my truck 300 ft down a hill breaking my back in 4 places and puncturing a lung. It was horrible. Had to crawl over a mile to the front of ranch for help. Scariest thing that's ever happened to me by far!!! Haven't had a drink since that day!! Lesson learned the hard way


----------



## SixShooter14

I was around 12 or so, hunting with my older brother. I was carrying his Win 94 30-30...

We had gotten back to the truck and I used my Gloved thumb to let the hammer down and BANG!!! it slipped on the glove. Luckily it just hit a rock a few feet from us. Still gave us both a scare.


----------



## Ptoid

Best thread ever. 

Got scared by people having sex twenty yards off the road at nightfall. Hard to comprehend it out of context. Wasnt really scary. More bewildering 

Had a hawk fly right past my face the day before. Landed six feet away and we hunted together for a few minutes.


----------



## Aseve035

When I was hunting last year I would carry a zip-lock bag of granola, fruit, poptart, or whatever with me to snack on. This day was granola. So I'm sitting there watching a doe about 60 yards out and I keep hearing rustling behing my box stand. Thinking it's just birds or squirells I ignore it. Well it keeps getting louder and louder till it sounds like it's in the stand with me. I turn and behind me is the largest **** I've ever seen with my zip-lock bag of granola in its mouth. I reach slowly toward him and he hisses at me like the devil and I thought he was gonna attack. So I slide back and he slides down to the ground his prize in tow. Since then I don't take snacks hunting.


----------



## cgriff20

I was on a morning hunt in my climber. Right when it started getting light about 30-40 turkeys dismounted from the tree I was in and surrounding trees. Those birds are so loud and ungraceful. I nearly got a face full of wing multiple times.


----------



## Blake R

I woke up hanging from my harness.

I dressed way too warm. Weather said 40 at day break, but I didn't look past that. Facing east on a clear cut in Florida, it worked up really, really fast. Before I could shed layers I passed out, and woke up hanging from my harness. Only thing touching the stand was my feet. Somehow I was still holding my bow, and once I realized what was going on I swung back to the ladder and all was well. After that, you'll never catch me in a stand without a harness on.


----------



## rogersaddler

Has anyone have anything scary happened to you this year. Or have a scary story to share


----------



## 09blackonblack

My inlaws moved back to Kansas from California during deer season....


----------



## andypanda

First day of Delaware shotgun season when there was still only 1 first day, early morning still dark. We were walking into a corner cove - Dad, big brother and 14 year old me. We heard a few jump up in the edge and suddenly muzzle blasts and whizzing slugs - 1 past our heads and 3 into the ground within 5 or 6 feet kicking dirt up into our faces. We hollared and sh[7 our pants simaltaneously and a couple of our neighboring farmers came out of the woods apologizing...Yes, if you were going to ask...It was way to dark to shoot and before legal shooting time...I will never forget and train my kids to know your target and what is beyond it. No exceptions....ever...ever...


----------



## Tweet46

This was a few years back but I stepped on a covey of quail walking into my stand in the dark. When they flushed their wings were beating on my lower legs....thought the gates of hell had opened up.....took awhile for my heart rate to settle down.


----------



## andypanda

EFS64 said:


> I don't have any really good ones, nothing like what has been posted up but I'll play along.
> 
> I was rifle hunting 3 years ago by myself on a property I had just gotten a lease on a week before so I wasn't really familiar with the property. Well around dark I start to get ready to roll and I realize I have no flashlight. I figure, no problem I will just follow the same path that I came in on. In order to keep noise down I raked out a path in the leaves so I could come in and out without making a noise. Looking at my feet I just followed the path. Only problem. In order to get back to the field and then walk 1 mile to the truck, I had to cross a swamp. I know that I walked in across a big log. I was wearing my knee high boots so I figured I would walk through. Well about 5 steps in and I realized I messed up, my leg sunk so far down into this mess that I was down to my crotch in the swamp. I tried to pull but I was stuck. I tried to calm down but as I struggled and struggled to move I couldn't get my boots out of the mud. I started to panic and tried to call for help....phones not in my pocket. So now I am trying to dig through the swamp and find my phone that somehow someway fell out of my pocket. About 15 mins go by and now im really starting to panick. I start streching and swinging my arms and there is nothing to pull myself out. I sit there for about another 5 minutes and accept the fact that I am going to have to spend the night in this mess and hope someone comes tomorrow. I decided to yell for help in hopes that someone would hear me. I yelled and yelled and then discharged a round into the hill behind me. 5 minutes later I see headlights coming across the field. Turns out that another club member was driving down the road and did not know whose truck it was and decided to investigate. Not serious but I was freaked out to the max
> 
> Then there is always the feeling of waking up just as you catch yourself from falling out of the stand.



Duck hunters refer to it a "heart attack mud".


----------



## 45er

I've been hunting for 57 years so I've had several scary moments. My cousin touching off a .243 in an enclosed jeep as he was "learning" to slide the bolt over a live round in the magazine. Hunting varmints one deep dark night while hiding between a propane tank and a barbwire fence. Had the speaker on top of the tank and heard something on the tank. Flipped the headlight on and 2 feet in front of my face was a seriously PO'ed **** who slipped and fell at my feet! Lucky he didn't take a chunk out of my leg! But the scariest was one time I was packing in a 12 foot portable tripod to a spot I wanted to bowhunt. Set the tripod up, but forgot to pin one leg. Got to the top of the tripod with bow in hand and when I went to flip my leg over the seat, the leg fell out. Tripods work great. Bipods not so well. My life passed in front of me as the ground approached. Fortunately I hit a very rotten log and neither me nor my bow suffered injury. Now I have something in common with Wily Coyote! LOL


----------



## DoubleTroubleZ7

3 years ago I had a flying squirrel land on the back of my neck while sitting in my climber waiting on the sun to rise. If it wasnt for my harness, I would have fell out of the tree. Absolutely terrified me. Screamed like a little girl - needless to say, I didn't see anything that morning....


----------



## 22donk

Tagged


----------



## Corinth Hunter

09blackonblack said:


> My inlaws moved back to Kansas from California during deer season....


now top that!


----------



## Nichko

Corinth Hunter said:


> now top that!


I over trusted a fart while in stand!

2nd was I was hammering hard on the nut kruncher game call one cold Nov. morning and thought I broke it.


----------



## StraightShot203

Had a black bear climb the tree my stand was it, get up to eye level and stare me dead in the eyes for almost a minute, then shimmy back down the tree and take off. 
Got me all shook up, but man afterwards all i could think was "that was close.. And, that was awesome!!!"


----------



## jjwaldman21

Nut crunching can definitely be scary.


----------



## temujen

In for more interesting stories, love this thread!


----------



## mattador96

I had an angry bull yak and a big wounded wild boar try to get me. Those yaks are surprisingly quick.


----------



## 90 meter 120

I got lost on a new lease in Illinois during a blizzard, I have hunted Texas, out west etc and never been lost... I was tracking a buck and got turned around and the snow was coming down so hard it covered my tracks.... I was lost for 7 hours and by time I got back my hair was frozen solid and my legs were cramping so bad I could not set down... I could not feel my fingers or toes... By far my worst experience...... On the subject of scariest hunting stories... Always wear a harness... If you think the odds of falling are slim try these odds... A group of 5 of us went bear hunting with in 8 years two of the five had falls... One didn't make it and the other is still in rehab and most likely will not walk again..... Always always tie off


----------



## kk1340

Not a real scary moment but this afternoon I climbed into my hang on stand that I put earlier year. I went to flip the seat and about 30 wasps come flying out. I glad I decide to give that stand a shot in the afternoon as it could have been ugly in the dark. I am a arborist by trade so I was able to repel down my safety line pretty quick. Evicted the little *******s and spent the rest of the hunt sweating wasps. I did see some deer and had a small 4 pointer walk under the stand.stand had only been up about 3 weeks.


----------



## easttnarcher

Got shot at for walking into Bubba's pot patch while squirrel hunting when I was twelve. Last year I had a yote come within fifteen feet of me while turkey hunting. I plugged him three times as fast as my finger could move and kept pulling for another five seconds.


----------



## Mark Ramela

25 years or so ago, a gang of 8 of us were hitting the woods before daylight during Pennsylvania's antlered rifle deer season. One of our group, who shall remain nameless, MIKE, was the last in line, and I was walking right in front of him. Apparently, as he was walking in the dark behind me, he was loading shells into his Winchester Model 94 30/30. As he attempted to lower the hammer on the chamber, his finger slipped and BOOM! The bullet went right between my legs and put a hole in the ground a foot in front of me. I was lucky that morning, very lucky.


----------



## Eric W

This kinda amused me:


----------



## MonsterMadness

While turkey hunting last spring, my buddy and I had a coyote come within close to 5ft of us. He would stare at the decoy then stare at us and proceed to move in closer to us. Eventually my buddy jumped up, spooked him, and slung an arrow his way.


----------



## MonsterMadness

Eric W said:


> This kinda amused me:
> 
> View attachment 3017130


Haha that's priceless


----------



## cterbow

KRONIIK said:


> Ten concussions?
> Dude-you need to *slow down*!


I've had 12-14 concussions. no joke first was when i was 4 months old


----------



## 19hunt92

DoubleTroubleZ7 said:


> 3 years ago I had a flying squirrel land on the back of my neck while sitting in my climber waiting on the sun to rise. If it wasnt for my harness, I would have fell out of the tree. Absolutely terrified me. Screamed like a little girl - needless to say, I didn't see anything that morning....


Just this past weekend i was watching 4 does directly under me and a buck out about 30 yds. It was getting pretty dark and was just waiting for them to clear the field for me to climb out. I just happened to look up a bit and caught something right in my face coming at me. Barely missed and latched onto the tree i was leaning on and scurried up the tree. I stayed quiet but holy...t, once i did get out of the stand i needed new britches.


----------



## zachd

Someone's story a page or so back made me think of this. 2 years ago, late Dec I was hunting public land and was in a ground blind about 3/4 of a mile from my truck. Knew snow was coming in and we had gotten 4-5 inches of fresh snow that night but my only concern was driving home on crappy roads and it taking awhile. Around noon the winds picked up and the snow started coming down pretty hard, 20 minutes later it was a complete white out. I started packing up and finally realized how bad it really was. I spent 15 minutes looking for my pack after I got my blind down bc visibility was maybe 5 feet. By the time I got packed up I had lost track of what direction I was pointing and what direction I needed to go, I ended up using my cell phone and google maps to find my way back to my truck. I had to make a course correction 10-12 times because I would think I was walking straight but when I would check the map I drifted off course. Once I got back to where my truck was it took me 10 minutes to actually find it and I walked around in circles until I literally ran into it. Got in fired it up and spent the next 2 hours waiting out the snow and wind, it only snowed for another 20 minutes and after that it took awhile for the wind to go down so you could see again. At the time I wasn't too concerned but then thought about the what if's. What if I didn't have my phone, what if the storm would have gone on for 24 hours not 2...it could have been much worse. Back in the 60s a farmer down the road from my grandparents farm was found frozen to death 1/4 mile from the farm the morning after a bad blizzard. He was coming back from the barn and got disorientated in the blizzard and never found his way back.


----------



## Bo1985

had a bobcat chime up right at dark .....sounded like it was right under my stand....

sounded like a woman screaming bloody murder....and I only had a 30-06 with me.....and I knew I was fixin to have to walk out in the dark


----------



## JLozo21

A few years ago I was hunt in upstate New York and was following a stream to the corning of the property. There was a hedgerow about 30 yards in front of me. I was almost in position when I heard a bunch of movement in the hedgerow and got ready to shoot a deer finally. Then 2 black bear cubs and mama bear came running out straight towards me. They got within 10 yards and then turned and just ran off thank the Lord. I almost had to go change my pants after that. I would have hated to have been in the middle of that little family having their morning fun run.


----------



## poorscouserbob

I'm sitting in my blind, last season (my first season) early morning. Light has come, nothing much to see, but I saw a little spiker come through, passed on him, thinking hey man saw a deer good day. Then all of a sudden I hear a noise behind me, no real idea how far but not really.. close but it's getting closer. Sounds like something BIG is moving through the woods and right at me. it's getting louder and louder. I'm freaking out mostly because I didn't turn around and peak through the window to see. It's getting very loud, it's very close, whatever it is is moving fast! I've turned, pulled my pistol and finally I see something move past the blind.. it's a damn turkey.. and then another.. and another. 20 turkeys. 20 freaking turkey's running past my blind and into the area in front of me. I thought for sure it was a squatch. I laaaaughed.


----------



## Timinator

I fell out of my Millennium Tri-Pod stand last year while getting down at night. Luckily I had it up against a little 4" tree which was the only support you had to steady yourself getting in or out of it. My foot slipped off the step and I was out of the chair and swung onto the little tree and fire pole'd it down in less than a second. The next thing I knew I was on the ground in a daze and started checking myself for injuries. The palms of my hands were stinging and one knee was stiff, but that was it. I never hunted either of the two tri-pod stands I had again, and pulled them out of the woods and sold them on Craigslist a month later. Those frigging things are so dangerous they shouldn't be sold.


----------



## Chris1ny

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


He drew on you. Glad he went to jail.

I hunted a couple area alone that was very haunted. The hairs on the back of my neck was standing up. That's about it.


----------



## 30feetup

15 years ago, I stumbled upon someone's moonshine still while they happened to be there. Pulled an Ak47 on me, I had visions of Ned Beatty in his underwear rolling around in the dirt squealing like a pig. Ended up paying a Tresspass toll of $5 to get my arse out of there...best $5 I ever spent


----------



## Sneaky1

Just finished this thread. Now more scared of bears than ever


----------



## jemcmichael

Tagged for stories


----------



## zachd

Chris1ny said:


> He drew on you. Glad he went to jail.
> 
> I hunted a couple area alone that was very haunted. The hairs on the back of my neck was standing up. That's about it.











That's why I'm happy I live in the conservative state of SD, my VP9 is in my thigh holster every time I go out.


----------



## tackscall

Sneaky1 said:


> Just finished this thread. Now more scared of bears than ever


Really? I never give bears a second thought. They avoid us like the plague


----------



## Sneaky1

tackscall said:


> Really? I never give bears a second thought. They avoid us like the plague



Well, as im 25 feet up in a tree, the one about the bear staying ag the base with his quiver on the ground dot to me.


----------



## sternbow

Mark Ramela said:


> 25 years or so ago, a gang of 8 of us were hitting the woods before daylight during Pennsylvania's antlered rifle deer season. One of our group, who shall remain nameless, MIKE, was the last in line, and I was walking right in front of him. Apparently, as he was walking in the dark behind me, he was loading shells into his Winchester Model 94 30/30. As he attempted to lower the hammer on the chamber, his finger slipped and BOOM! The bullet went right between my legs and put a hole in the ground a foot in front of me. I was lucky that morning, very lucky.


I don't think Mike and I would be hunting again


----------



## NYS Archer

I'm thinking Mike may of ended up with a bloody head due to my butt-stock hitting it.


----------



## 90 meter 120

it was 98 when I got lost in snow, wish I would have had google earth on my phone then..... My hair was frozen stiff


----------



## rogersaddler

I never did find out what happened to him after he went to jail


----------



## posco

Mark Ramela said:


> 25 years or so ago, a gang of 8 of us were hitting the woods before daylight during Pennsylvania's antlered rifle deer season. One of our group, who shall remain nameless, MIKE, was the last in line, and I was walking right in front of him. Apparently, as he was walking in the dark behind me, he was loading shells into his Winchester Model 94 30/30. As he attempted to lower the hammer on the chamber, his finger slipped and BOOM! The bullet went right between my legs and put a hole in the ground a foot in front of me. I was lucky that morning, very lucky.


Years ago I took a younger fellow out at the behest of my parents. My parents and his were friends. They knew I liked to hunt and thought it would be a good way to introduce their kid to the sport.

We were working our way up an old logging road when his gun went off. He was walking behind me and I felt the muzzle blast in my hair. He must have been fiddling with his safety and/or trigger. I could have easily been a statistic.


----------



## scottprice

sitting in my climber one afternoon (lone wolf sit and climb) i put my knees on the sit-bar and pushed out and kind of do a wall sit to stretch my back out....as i pushed on the sit-bar, it pulled the teeth on the seat away from the tree and the seat section fell until i was sitting on the platform. I dont think my heart was beating for about a minute


----------



## Matt G

Well as I sit here reading these stories, I thought I would share what is happening to me now. My first sit for this area this year. Picked a tree a long well used trail. As I was climbing, I heard something fall to ground. When daylight broke, scanned the base of tree with bunnies. Turns out that it was the windacator . Next to it against the tree I am in its a yellow jacket nest. I am allergic and this is going to be fun to get down


----------



## posco

I laughed at a couple of friends of mine who got hung up in Alaska's version of quicksand. There's nothing 'quick' about it, it's slow but it binds like concrete around your ankles. The more you struggle, the more it binds your legs.

I wasn't laughing when it took them ten minutes to get me out of it. I'd have never freed myself if I were alone.


----------



## BrianESutton1

Fantastic!


----------



## preacherjim

3 weeks ago I was moving stands and the buckle on my linesman belt didn't cinch tight and I fell 15 feet. By far the scariest moment that I have ever had.


----------



## shaffer88

this happened to day not one hour ago!!!!! This dead tree just broke and came within 3ft of nailing me and my stand!!!


----------



## Outdoorsman63

shaffer88 said:


> View attachment 3110777
> View attachment 3110785
> this happened to day not one hour ago!!!!! This dead tree just broke and came within 3ft of nailing me and my stand!!!


Holy smokes! That's pretty scary stuff. I was in my stand yesterday morning and I heard a large limb or part of a tree fall in the distance. It made me look up for sure just to make sure there were no large dead branches above me. Glad your ok.


----------



## shaffer88

No joke! Thanks


----------



## solobowhunter

I'm in mid Missouri. I have a cam by most of my stands and on my way in I change the card. When I get to my stand I scan the pics on my card reader. This was 30 minutes before I got to stand.


----------



## jcsports96

Turkey hunting in PA the land owner warned me right before I went out that there had been a bear captured on a trail camera and there may also be mama bear with a cub running around. This was the first time in years a black bear has been seen on the property.

Well went out that evening, it was super windy and I couldn't hear a thing. I'm walking along a 4x4 trail and I see a small silhouette of a creature through some brush, so I sit down real quick against a tree, get my shotgun ready and baby bear steps out onto the trail 6 yards away from me. I nearly shat myself. I get up immediately and start backtracking my steps without turning around and running, meanwhile baby bear is staring at me, mama bear comes into the view on the other side of the tree I was just sitting at while I'm still only 30yds away and back peddling out.

I sent a text to the land owner "I can confirm you have baby bear, and mama bear here also."


----------



## rogersaddler

ttt


----------



## Country_boy_

Screach owl


----------



## rogersaddler

Has anyone had anything scary happen to them this year


----------



## forrestc101

rogersaddler said:


> Has anyone had anything scary happen to them this year


Yes, rabbits taking off out of tall grass infront of me. Mini heart attack everytime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Quail. My mouth kinda gasped , always fun in the dark


----------



## samhel

Had a grizzly walk four yards from the base of my tree with 3 cubs. That was kind of intense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel

Oh and then there is all of those times that we are out chasing elk and crap our pants because a grouse flies up 2 feet from you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

rogersaddler said:


> Has anyone had anything scary happen to them this year


Up in my new summit ultra for the first time and the Thirdhand Stabilizer straps aint here yet...

New stand, new tree, no straps...does that count?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MPerkins

Sitting in my ground blind about 3 weeks ago....super quiet out just after sun up a squirrel jumped on the front of my blind...all I saw were two little legs and a healthy set of peanuts....I just about soiled myself and almost dropped my bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MO Land Owner

Just happened to me a month ago. I was sitting in the hunting shack when I noticed a yote in the back yard working his way around to the side of the shack. So I grabbed my Glock and snuck out the front door. Went to the corner of my shack to see if I could catch him coming around to the front yard. I figured an easy shot if he does. After a minute I got impatient and peeked around the corner of the shack just as the yote was peeking around the same corner. There we were 2' apart nose to nose. I jumped back and started firing, just as he jumped 5 feet in the air dodging my back peddling attempt to kill him. I fired 4 rounds off as fast as I could with no success. Went back in the shack to calm down and change my shorts. Then thought how cartonish it would have looked if video taped. Glad it was not!


----------



## zap

Squirrels walking on my always freaks me out.

yup


----------



## CCarl20

So I've been following this thread for some time now and while interested in all the sharing of stories I was glad I had nothing to add. Well that all changed after the following happened two weeks ago. I found some decent public land awhile back that I felt was pretty well secluded from major populations, enough so that I wouldn't have to deal with as much hunting pressure. After several hunts I'm well adjusted and comfortable with the area, though always careful cause I don't get cell service in this area. This particular morning I get parked, geared up, and begin my two mile walk to my setup. I rarely make my walks in with any light, but always keep a flashlight handy if necessary. I get about a mile in when in the complete darkness I hear faint crying. As I stopped and listened I became fairly confident that it was a child crying. I know what I'm hearing, so with a fairly calm and confident demeanor I start working my way quietly towards the sound. Without knowing the situation I left my light off in order to conceal my presence as much as a could. I finally get close enough that I stop and listen and all I hear is the soft crying. I turn my flashlight on and see a young girl curled up and crying at the base of the tree. She's shivering, dirty, and frightened. I scan the rest of the woods as I try to talk to her. I start to get closer and she runs from me. For maybe 100 yds I walk towards her as she runs from tree to tree peeking around to watch me. I finally just sit down and start talking casually with her. I tell her we're going to wait until the sun comes up and then work together to get ourselves out of there. She's still shivering so I take my jacket off a set it next to me. Told her I was hot from the walk in and that if she needed my jacket I would let her borrow it until we made it out of the woods. Were at a stalemate for about 15 minutes as I just ramble about anything trying to get some info out of her, she doesn't say a word. The sun comes up and I stand and tell her that I'm walking back to my truck, if she would like to follow. I start walking and she follows, gets to my jacket I had left, and she puts it on. I told her great choice in jacket and described the warmth keeping technology as advertised (ha) while we walk, trying to keep it as casual as possible. She finally catches up to my side as we walk out. We make it back to my truck, I throw my gear in the back, start it up, and get the heater going. I ask her what the plan is now. She still hasn't said a word the entire time. I tell her I better get home my family is probably wondering where I am. I jump in my truck and she walks around, opens the other side, and jumps up with me. Five minutes to the top of a hill and I get cell service. Once there I stop, call 911 and the Calvary is on it's way to assist this 9 year old girl who was reported missing the previous evening. Guess the girl has a couple worthless parents who let her wander off. She was only about 4 miles from her house, but completely lost. LE was pretty suspicious of me right off (really don't blame them, whole thing looked and sounded pretty sketchy), but I guess the girl was pretty talkative in explaining her getting lost. Believe she was removed from the home, while the parents attempt to get there **** together. 

Really the only scary part was thinking about how she had gotten herself out in the middle of nowhere, lot of scenarios were running through my mind. When I learned she had just wandered off and gotten lost, it eased my mind. Wish she would have told me that from the beginning so I didn't have to watch our backs as we made the walk back. Poor girl.


----------



## Dblstufttaco

^^
Winner


----------



## Warpst0ne

I think every horror movie I had ever seen would come ruing back at the mere sound of a child weeping in the dark woods!


----------



## Honolua

CCarl20 said:


> So I've been following this thread for some time now and while interested in all the sharing of stories I was glad I had nothing to add. Well that all changed after the following happened two weeks ago. I found some decent public land awhile back that I felt was pretty well secluded from major populations, enough so that I wouldn't have to deal with as much hunting pressure. After several hunts I'm well adjusted and comfortable with the area, though always careful cause I don't get cell service in this area. This particular morning I get parked, geared up, and begin my two mile walk to my setup. I rarely make my walks in with any light, but always keep a flashlight handy if necessary. I get about a mile in when in the complete darkness I hear faint crying. As I stopped and listened I became fairly confident that it was a child crying. I know what I'm hearing, so with a fairly calm and confident demeanor I start working my way quietly towards the sound. Without knowing the situation I left my light off in order to conceal my presence as much as a could. I finally get close enough that I stop and listen and all I hear is the soft crying. I turn my flashlight on and see a young girl curled up and crying at the base of the tree. She's shivering, dirty, and frightened. I scan the rest of the woods as I try to talk to her. I start to get closer and she runs from me. For maybe 100 yds I walk towards her as she runs from tree to tree peeking around to watch me. I finally just sit down and start talking casually with her. I tell her we're going to wait until the sun comes up and then work together to get ourselves out of there. She's still shivering so I take my jacket off a set it next to me. Told her I was hot from the walk in and that if she needed my jacket I would let her borrow it until we made it out of the woods. Were at a stalemate for about 15 minutes as I just ramble about anything trying to get some info out of her, she doesn't say a word. The sun comes up and I stand and tell her that I'm walking back to my truck, if she would like to follow. I start walking and she follows, gets to my jacket I had left, and she puts it on. I told her great choice in jacket and described the warmth keeping technology as advertised (ha) while we walk, trying to keep it as casual as possible. She finally catches up to my side as we walk out. We make it back to my truck, I throw my gear in the back, start it up, and get the heater going. I ask her what the plan is now. She still hasn't said a word the entire time. I tell her I better get home my family is probably wondering where I am. I jump in my truck and she walks around, opens the other side, and jumps up with me. Five minutes to the top of a hill and I get cell service. Once there I stop, call 911 and the Calvary is on it's way to assist this 9 year old girl who was reported missing the previous evening. Guess the girl has a couple worthless parents who let her wander off. She was only about 4 miles from her house, but completely lost. LE was pretty suspicious of me right off (really don't blame them, whole thing looked and sounded pretty sketchy), but I guess the girl was pretty talkative in explaining her getting lost. Believe she was removed from the home, while the parents attempt to get there **** together.
> 
> Really the only scary part was thinking about how she had gotten herself out in the middle of nowhere, lot of scenarios were running through my mind. When I learned she had just wandered off and gotten lost, it eased my mind. Wish she would have told me that from the beginning so I didn't have to watch our backs as we made the walk back. Poor girl.


Okay, you win. I just want to thank our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for leading you to her.

God is Great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

CCarl20 said:


> So I've been following this thread for some time now and while interested in all the sharing of stories I was glad I had nothing to add. Well that all changed after the following happened two weeks ago. I found some decent public land awhile back that I felt was pretty well secluded from major populations, enough so that I wouldn't have to deal with as much hunting pressure. After several hunts I'm well adjusted and comfortable with the area, though always careful cause I don't get cell service in this area. This particular morning I get parked, geared up, and begin my two mile walk to my setup. I rarely make my walks in with any light, but always keep a flashlight handy if necessary. I get about a mile in when in the complete darkness I hear faint crying. As I stopped and listened I became fairly confident that it was a child crying. I know what I'm hearing, so with a fairly calm and confident demeanor I start working my way quietly towards the sound. Without knowing the situation I left my light off in order to conceal my presence as much as a could. I finally get close enough that I stop and listen and all I hear is the soft crying. I turn my flashlight on and see a young girl curled up and crying at the base of the tree. She's shivering, dirty, and frightened. I scan the rest of the woods as I try to talk to her. I start to get closer and she runs from me. For maybe 100 yds I walk towards her as she runs from tree to tree peeking around to watch me. I finally just sit down and start talking casually with her. I tell her we're going to wait until the sun comes up and then work together to get ourselves out of there. She's still shivering so I take my jacket off a set it next to me. Told her I was hot from the walk in and that if she needed my jacket I would let her borrow it until we made it out of the woods. Were at a stalemate for about 15 minutes as I just ramble about anything trying to get some info out of her, she doesn't say a word. The sun comes up and I stand and tell her that I'm walking back to my truck, if she would like to follow. I start walking and she follows, gets to my jacket I had left, and she puts it on. I told her great choice in jacket and described the warmth keeping technology as advertised (ha) while we walk, trying to keep it as casual as possible. She finally catches up to my side as we walk out. We make it back to my truck, I throw my gear in the back, start it up, and get the heater going. I ask her what the plan is now. She still hasn't said a word the entire time. I tell her I better get home my family is probably wondering where I am. I jump in my truck and she walks around, opens the other side, and jumps up with me. Five minutes to the top of a hill and I get cell service. Once there I stop, call 911 and the Calvary is on it's way to assist this 9 year old girl who was reported missing the previous evening. Guess the girl has a couple worthless parents who let her wander off. She was only about 4 miles from her house, but completely lost. LE was pretty suspicious of me right off (really don't blame them, whole thing looked and sounded pretty sketchy), but I guess the girl was pretty talkative in explaining her getting lost. Believe she was removed from the home, while the parents attempt to get there **** together.
> 
> Really the only scary part was thinking about how she had gotten herself out in the middle of nowhere, lot of scenarios were running through my mind. When I learned she had just wandered off and gotten lost, it eased my mind. Wish she would have told me that from the beginning so I didn't have to watch our backs as we made the walk back. Poor girl.


Okay, he wins!
Please don't tell me she was in a white nightgown...

You'd have to come pry me off a tree after I scaled 30' up in the dark and wouldn't come down. It would probably also be wise to bring me some new britches!


Honolua said:


> Okay, you win. I just want to thank our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for leading you to her.
> 
> God is Great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


+1 it's crazy how things work out sometimes. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Warpst0ne

Honolua said:


> Okay, you win. I just want to thank our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for leading you to her.
> 
> God is Great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I will second that! I'm sure she was grateful too.


----------



## df06

Wow
Glad you found her
Hope she gets with some decent parents


----------



## buck617

About 5 years ago a buddy and I were heading out shotgun hunting, as I was loading my gun aimed downrange, my buddy was walking in front of the truck. As I closed the chamber the gun went off. He was 2 ft away from a light field slug. In the end the safety broke on my mossberg 500.


----------



## rogersaddler

CCarl20 said:


> So I've been following this thread for some time now and while interested in all the sharing of stories I was glad I had nothing to add. Well that all changed after the following happened two weeks ago. I found some decent public land awhile back that I felt was pretty well secluded from major populations, enough so that I wouldn't have to deal with as much hunting pressure. After several hunts I'm well adjusted and comfortable with the area, though always careful cause I don't get cell service in this area. This particular morning I get parked, geared up, and begin my two mile walk to my setup. I rarely make my walks in with any light, but always keep a flashlight handy if necessary. I get about a mile in when in the complete darkness I hear faint crying. As I stopped and listened I became fairly confident that it was a child crying. I know what I'm hearing, so with a fairly calm and confident demeanor I start working my way quietly towards the sound. Without knowing the situation I left my light off in order to conceal my presence as much as a could. I finally get close enough that I stop and listen and all I hear is the soft crying. I turn my flashlight on and see a young girl curled up and crying at the base of the tree. She's shivering, dirty, and frightened. I scan the rest of the woods as I try to talk to her. I start to get closer and she runs from me. For maybe 100 yds I walk towards her as she runs from tree to tree peeking around to watch me. I finally just sit down and start talking casually with her. I tell her we're going to wait until the sun comes up and then work together to get ourselves out of there. She's still shivering so I take my jacket off a set it next to me. Told her I was hot from the walk in and that if she needed my jacket I would let her borrow it until we made it out of the woods. Were at a stalemate for about 15 minutes as I just ramble about anything trying to get some info out of her, she doesn't say a word. The sun comes up and I stand and tell her that I'm walking back to my truck, if she would like to follow. I start walking and she follows, gets to my jacket I had left, and she puts it on. I told her great choice in jacket and described the warmth keeping technology as advertised (ha) while we walk, trying to keep it as casual as possible. She finally catches up to my side as we walk out. We make it back to my truck, I throw my gear in the back, start it up, and get the heater going. I ask her what the plan is now. She still hasn't said a word the entire time. I tell her I better get home my family is probably wondering where I am. I jump in my truck and she walks around, opens the other side, and jumps up with me. Five minutes to the top of a hill and I get cell service. Once there I stop, call 911 and the Calvary is on it's way to assist this 9 year old girl who was reported missing the previous evening. Guess the girl has a couple worthless parents who let her wander off. She was only about 4 miles from her house, but completely lost. LE was pretty suspicious of me right off (really don't blame them, whole thing looked and sounded pretty sketchy), but I guess the girl was pretty talkative in explaining her getting lost. Believe she was removed from the home, while the parents attempt to get there **** together.
> 
> Really the only scary part was thinking about how she had gotten herself out in the middle of nowhere, lot of scenarios were running through my mind. When I learned she had just wandered off and gotten lost, it eased my mind. Wish she would have told me that from the beginning so I didn't have to watch our backs as we made the walk back. Poor girl.


Thank god that you found her and did everything that you did to calm her down and to feel at ease with you. I hope and pray that the parents do get their lives together. She sounds like a smart little girl to be cautious of coming up to you right away


----------



## friedm1

TTT ...love these stories.


----------



## BigDeer

CCarl20 said:


> So I've been following this thread for some time now and while interested in all the sharing of stories I was glad I had nothing to add. Well that all changed after the following happened two weeks ago. I found some decent public land awhile back that I felt was pretty well secluded from major populations, enough so that I wouldn't have to deal with as much hunting pressure. After several hunts I'm well adjusted and comfortable with the area, though always careful cause I don't get cell service in this area. This particular morning I get parked, geared up, and begin my two mile walk to my setup. I rarely make my walks in with any light, but always keep a flashlight handy if necessary. I get about a mile in when in the complete darkness I hear faint crying. As I stopped and listened I became fairly confident that it was a child crying. I know what I'm hearing, so with a fairly calm and confident demeanor I start working my way quietly towards the sound. Without knowing the situation I left my light off in order to conceal my presence as much as a could. I finally get close enough that I stop and listen and all I hear is the soft crying. I turn my flashlight on and see a young girl curled up and crying at the base of the tree. She's shivering, dirty, and frightened. I scan the rest of the woods as I try to talk to her. I start to get closer and she runs from me. For maybe 100 yds I walk towards her as she runs from tree to tree peeking around to watch me. I finally just sit down and start talking casually with her. I tell her we're going to wait until the sun comes up and then work together to get ourselves out of there. She's still shivering so I take my jacket off a set it next to me. Told her I was hot from the walk in and that if she needed my jacket I would let her borrow it until we made it out of the woods. Were at a stalemate for about 15 minutes as I just ramble about anything trying to get some info out of her, she doesn't say a word. The sun comes up and I stand and tell her that I'm walking back to my truck, if she would like to follow. I start walking and she follows, gets to my jacket I had left, and she puts it on. I told her great choice in jacket and described the warmth keeping technology as advertised (ha) while we walk, trying to keep it as casual as possible. She finally catches up to my side as we walk out. We make it back to my truck, I throw my gear in the back, start it up, and get the heater going. I ask her what the plan is now. She still hasn't said a word the entire time. I tell her I better get home my family is probably wondering where I am. I jump in my truck and she walks around, opens the other side, and jumps up with me. Five minutes to the top of a hill and I get cell service. Once there I stop, call 911 and the Calvary is on it's way to assist this 9 year old girl who was reported missing the previous evening. Guess the girl has a couple worthless parents who let her wander off. She was only about 4 miles from her house, but completely lost. LE was pretty suspicious of me right off (really don't blame them, whole thing looked and sounded pretty sketchy), but I guess the girl was pretty talkative in explaining her getting lost. Believe she was removed from the home, while the parents attempt to get there **** together.
> 
> Really the only scary part was thinking about how she had gotten herself out in the middle of nowhere, lot of scenarios were running through my mind. When I learned she had just wandered off and gotten lost, it eased my mind. Wish she would have told me that from the beginning so I didn't have to watch our backs as we made the walk back. Poor girl.


Glad you found her bud! Crazy story


----------



## rogersaddler

Does anyone else have a story to share


----------



## FIB

I think all of us outdoorsman have to be careful now a days with the pot growers and mobile meth lab guys in the woods.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Not as terrifying as some on here, but the worst that has happened to me so far.

I set up a hang on and climbing sticks last year (manufacturer won't be named because it wasn't their fault) and only used it once. The evening I decided to use it was a beautiful one. After getting in the stand I realized it wasn't set up great (angle wasn't great and to draw my bow, my arm hit a bump/knot in the trunk). Regardless, it stand was safely secured and just sat out the evening. At the end of the evening I gathered my stuff, lowered my bow with a hoist rope and started to climb down. I got to my second stick from the top and was using the platform as support with my right hand as I went to step down another step......The entire bottom of the stick kicked out and to the side leaving my hanging by one hand 20' in the air. Lucky for me, I had started exercising and had been doing pull ups so my strength was good enough to hang one handed and reset the stick the best I could so I could get down. Needless to say, the stand came down the next day and I will not be using that tree again. Too many knots and twists to get a good setting.

Also, I will be using lifelines from bottom to top from now on.


----------



## flyangler33

Ive yet to have a public land issue hunting since most of my deer hunting is on private property. But a few years ago I lived in california and was freedive spear fishing off my favorite beach. It was an unusually quiet day I hadn't seen much of anything and the clouds began to roll in. I was breathing up to take a plunge when all of a sudden I hear a sound that makes the hair on my neck stand up. It was a weird sound nothing I had ever heard before it sounded honestly like a tail slapping against the water. Before I got in that day there was no one in the water and very few people on the beach due to a strong rip current so I figured it was Jaws himself and I was prepared to kiss my @ss goodbye. I took 3 hard kicks and porpoised up to have a look. I see 2 bright neon green squares bobbing in the water maybe 30 yards from me. I swam over to see what it was, the water was a little choppy so swimming just below the service it finally hits me, it is a small child. A little girl maybe 4 years old was thrashing to stay afloat and when I got to her she was exhausted and could barely keep her head above the water, I pop my emergency buoy wrap it around her and clip it to my float line that I tow behind me. We sit there for about 10 minutes (it felt like eternity) The wind chop was getting big and the marine layer made it hard to see the shore, I told her no matter what happened to me dont let go of my buoy and I was going to tow her in. I start kicking us to shore battling the current, by the time we get to the shore break the waves are 7-9ft over head with a nasty rip current, Its hard enough getting through it with my own gear let alone trying to keep a 4 year old in tow and her head above water that way the waves dont just eat her up. We got through the first wave just fine...then the second...here comes the 3rd little do i know theres 2 stacked on top of each other and we are about 100ft from shore. It hits us like a truck I finally say screw it and drop my weight vest with the emergency release as well as my $1200 gun at this point I dont care about any of it just wanted to get us in safely. We finally get to a point I can feel my fins hitting the sand I can almost stand up and another wave is coming. I dunk us down under water and soon as the wave comes I use all my strength to kick up and launch her up on top of the wave with my buoy that way shell just surf it in to the shore. I come up a few minutes later tangled in float line no gun no vest no goggles but I look over to see what few people there were on the beach holding the little girl and a few coming over to check on me, lucky enough I had my float line attached to my gun and I drug it in to shore. Apparently she got ripped out by the undertow and her parents who were there had no idea and werent too interested in checking on her...After a few minutes paramedics arrived and started tending to the girl I got a quick thank you from the parents and that was it. I wasnt asking for much but for them to act like it wasnt a big deal really surprised me considering their daughter would have been dead had I not been out there. The cops showed up I gave them my report and loaded my stuff up and took off. Luckily the local dive shop I went to replaced my mask for free and the good vibes I felt after that was well worth it. Still blows my mind how careless people get with their kids.


----------



## brancher147

Most scared I have ever been is still hunting through silent woods and almost stepping on and flushing a grouse on several occasions. That is the only thing that has ever legitamitely scared me that I can think of.

Have been a few feet from bears on occasion and had coyotes and bobcats follow me in the dark howling or screaming but none of those are really that scary.


----------



## Darrens6601

Hunting on public land walking right into the middle of a dope grow with Just my bow . While on my way out I see three guys walking in with shotguns . I don't know who to trust so I hide till all is clear and practically run to my truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forager

Flushed a flock of turkeys from about 15 feet and had a jackarse trespassing poacher who was previously undetected (and who didn't know I was there) start blasting away at them AS THEY FLEW OFF with a .243 semi-automatic. I did a VERY quick mole impersonation and peeled bark from surrounding trees with a long tirade of choice words. He'd fired his five and I still had shells in mine, so we had a quick conversation that led to an abrupt departure on his part.

The other one was climbing the wrong tree in the dark in a salt marsh, only to find that out after daylight came and the winds picked up rather strong. When a dead branch about 6' long and baseball bat size broke off and came down JUST away from me in the stand, I had a semi-controlled descent out of that tree and called it a day.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Elite fanboy said:


> I had an owl swoop down and hit me in the side of the head one morning walking in.


That's a classic but how'd you know it was an owl?


----------



## B4L Okie

Because he said WHOOO he was!


----------



## pro38hunter

Several years ago I was shotgun hunting on state land about 45 minutes from my house. I knew the property fairly well and set up right off an old logging road. Shot a doe with and hour or so of light left, let her go for about 20 minutes and climbed down to go drag her back to the clearing. I take off with no light, no phone, just my shotgun. I got turned around tracking her and couldn't find my way back to my stand, and spent the next 2 hours trying to find my way to the truck in the dark. I was pretty well convinced I was spending the night in the woods. S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

Two years ago, my dad, my brother and I were bow hunting our families property. It was peak rut in Iowa and we were seeing awesome movement all throughout the day.

I got a nice buck that morning and my dad arrowed a big buck that night. My dad hit his deer a little far back and after watching it slowly walk off and bed, he decided it was a liver shot and we should leave it overnight and pick up the trail at first light. 

Due to the awesome deer movement we were seeing on the farm, my dad invited his buddy to come hunt with us.

That following morning, the 4 of us got into the truck and drove the short drive to the farm. We dropped my brother off to walk to his stand and then drove to the other side of the property and dropped off my dads buddy. Since he wasn't to familiar with the area, my dad decided to walk him to the elevated blind he would be hunting.

I sat in the truck since I was tagged out and waited for my dad to return. Our plan was to wait until sunrise and then begin tracking the deer he arrowed the night before. Luckily it had ran towards a part of the farm far away from where the others were hunting. 

As I waited in the truck, I see the silhouette of someone emerging from the timber. I assumed it was my dad walking back to the truck so I reclined my seat to catch a few Zzz's before sunrise. To my surprise, it was my dads buddy who opened the truck door. I asked if he forgot his release and all he could say is, "your dad fell". I asked if he was OK and he said he didn't think so. My heart sank.

I tell him to get in the truck and I drive as fast as I can through the timber swerving between trees until we reach the elevated blind. As we arrive, I see my dad laying on the ground motionless with blood pouring out of his mask and struggling to breath. My dads buddy explained what had happened.

As they reached the blind, which is elevated about 20', my dad climbed up first. When he is about two steps from the top, my dads buddy puts his foot on the first rung of the ladder and looks up just in time to see a large tree about 10 feet away fall over and hit my dad directly in the side of the head. He covers his head and the tree lands next to him, miraculously leaving him untouched. Shortly after, my dad falls the 18-20 feet to the ground landing flat on his back and unconscious. 

He runs to my dads lifeless buddy and is in complete shock and disbelief. He then lays there with my dad because he said, "he didn't want him to die alone." After about a minute, my dad regains consciousness and gasps for air. His buddy, knowing he can't move my dad tells him he is going to go for help and runs to the truck to get me.

As I approach my dad, I don't know the extent of his injuries since he is bundled up in his warm clothing. All I can see is his eye is cut up pretty good and he has a lot of blood coming through his mask. I kneel next to him and try to get him to focus on his breathing. It sounded like his lungs were punctured. He then moves his feet slightly and faintly says, "my back". I know we need to get help in here immediately so I get my cell phone and call a relative that lives close by. I tell him what happened and that he needs to call 911 and explain to the ambulance how to find us in the timber since we can't move my dad. 

To make a long story short, the ambulance arrived and after what seemed like forever, we were able to get him loading into the ambulance and headed towards the University of Iowa hospital. During the chaos of getting him into the ambulance, he makes eye contact with me and faintly says, "go find my deer".

He ended up breaking his back in 3 locations. His shoulder, ribs and shoulder blade were also broke. His skull, nose and eye sockets were severely broken as well. The doctors were able to fuse his spine back together and he has two 18" rods in his back but miraciously he didn't have any spinal cord damage. The doctors said he went from being extremely unlucky by having a tree fall on him at the exact moment he is climbing a ladder to being extremely lucky and not being paralyzed from the injuries. My brother and I were able to find his deer later that day and show him pictures when he got out of surgery.


----------



## Elite fanboy

eskimoohunt said:


> That's a classic but how'd you know it was an owl?


After he hit me he went up to a tree right above me and started hooting...just to add insult to injury I guess


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Years ago I was hunting out of an Ameristep Non-Typical climber and almost fell from 20 to 25 feet! It was so scary. The stand was not equipped with stabilizer straps and like an idiot I did not have my safety harness attached to the tree. Young and DUMB! I was facing the tree and shifted my weight to one foot and leaned my hip against the top piece of the stand. The top piece fell all the way down to the bottom piece and fortunately I was able to grab/hug the tree before falling. I also had trouble with that stand actually sliding down trees. I called Ameristep and they offered to replace the stand because the teeth that are supposed to bite the tree were a bad design. I guess they really beefed up the teeth. Scared me to death. 

I also got lost one time in Colorado while elk hunting. That was kind of scary, but after an hour or two I found my way.


----------



## rogersaddler

Ttt


----------



## rhs341

Ttt


----------



## gbienvenu

Ttt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersaddler

Has anyone had a scary experience this year or in the past that you would care to share a story with us


----------



## Wvumountaineer

Walking to my tree stand last year and had coyotes all around me within 30 yards howling and going crazy, they eventually just left but it was definitely scary


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widow maker 223

30yds they are loud as ****, bet you pooped a little.


----------



## TheTracker

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


I would have drawn my glock 19 and made him think again!


----------



## TheTracker

scariest thing that ever happended to me was when i was 19, I was sitting against a big tree on the ground in michigan with my 308 win hunting deer. My dad was a few hundred yards away over seeing a pinch point. Some guy walked up behind my tree without knowing i was there and was shooting at a squirrel with his boomstick (Sounded like a 06 or 270 win) the squrrel was probably 3-6 feet up the tree and i was smack dab on the other side. I never ran so fast in my life.


----------



## Swampwalker89

51 pages and 501 post later I have come to the following conclusion.
At some point in your hunting life you will likely....
1) fall from your stand 
2) be shot at from stray bullets
3) find a dead body in the woods


----------



## smokin x's

Swampwalker89 said:


> 51 pages and 501 post later I have come to the following conclusion.
> At some point in your hunting life you will likely....
> 1) fall from your stand
> 2) be shot at from stray bullets
> 3) find a dead body in the woods


If you hunt state game lands on PA pheasant opener #2 will happen atleast once, probably more like 2-4 times. If you hear shotguns going off, look down. Shot bounces off of brush gear but id hate to take one to the eye! 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersaddler

smokin x's said:


> If you hunt state game lands on PA pheasant opener #2 will happen atleast once, probably more like 2
> 
> I shot going through the trees on state land during the opener of Pheasant season. I climbed down and sat next to the tree my stand was in


----------



## PA prime

I have been shot twice in the tree. The first time it happened I was in my climber and I jumped 20 feet down out of the tree, then belly crawled thru the woods. I thought somebody was trying to kill me. Some of the Amish around here are dangerous.


----------



## WEEGEE

Swampwalker89 said:


> 51 pages and 501 post later I have come to the following conclusion.
> At some point in your hunting life you will likely....
> 1) fall from your stand
> 2) be shot at from stray bullets
> 3) find a dead body in the woods




yep had all three happen to me.....the kid with the 10 speed bicycle, that was sitting beside the tree, for three months, was an eye opener for sure.

but when her husband pulled into the driveway was the scariest


----------



## flathead

Got into my hang on stand this morning and one of the cables broke while trying to strap onto the tree.


----------



## Toadmeister

Posted for help here at AT on arrow penetration and got parenting advice.....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecrusher

I had a bear climb up the tree with me on more then one acasion. I hate when they do that


----------



## dannob75

Not too scary but creepy...walking in this season in a national public forest before sunrise. There are years worth of reflective thumb tacts on the trees from numerous hunters...not sure how anyone followed their trail. I stop in middle of woods to get my bearings in dark on cellphone Topo. I flash my headlamp in the direction I want to go and see what I think are two reflective thumb tacts...the thumb tacts blink! Then it turns its head and its a yote at about 30 yds in thicket watching me walk in the early morning darkness. When I first saw the eyes I seriously thought they were reflective white thumb tacts.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary in Ohio

rogersaddler said:


> smokin x's said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hunt state game lands on PA pheasant opener #2 will happen atleast once, probably more like 2
> 
> I shot going through the trees on state land during the opener of Pheasant season. I climbed down and sat next to the tree my stand was in
> 
> 
> 
> I've hunted Highlandtown Wildlife Area which is about 10-15 miles from PA. My wife is from that area.
> 
> They released pheasants there one weekend. I was sitting under a tree hoping these guys would drive a deer toward me. Then I heard shot hitting the leaves above me. I decided to leave.
> 
> I was there once on opening day of gun season. After not seeing anything, I decided to move to a new spot. As I was quietly walking along I saw an orange head peak up at me. I decided to leave.
> 
> My MIL lives over here now, so no need to head up there for the holidays.
Click to expand...


----------



## smokin x's

dannob75 said:


> Not too scary but creepy...walking in this season in a national public forest before sunrise. There are years worth of reflective thumb tacts on the trees from numerous hunters...not sure how anyone followed their trail. I stop in middle of woods to get my bearings in dark on cellphone Topo. I flash my headlamp in the direction I want to go and see what I think are two reflective thumb tacts...the thumb tacts blink! Then it turns its head and its a yote at about 30 yds in thicket watching me walk in the early morning darkness. When I first saw the eyes I seriously thought they were reflective white thumb tacts....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A single yote isnt much to worry about. When the whole pack is close, they know youre a human and still dont seem scared, thats when things get a little sketchy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannob75

rogersaddler said:


> I had something similar happen to me the owl landed on my head and just sat there until I moved my arm a little bit. Thank god that is all it did was land and sit there


Had same thing happen with a hawk. I guess I was sitting so still and with face mask I looked like a nice perch as he flew in to land I jerked to one side out of reaction and he veered off. I tell my family this story and they say I am full of it. I think it happens more than we think....guess we blend in well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackied

smokin x's said:


> A single yote isnt much to worry about. When the whole pack is close, they know youre a human and still dont seem scared, thats when things get a little sketchy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I agree. I was walking in to my stand one morning and ran into a pack. I let them have that spot for the day.


----------



## dannob75

mackied said:


> I agree. I was walking in to my stand one morning and ran into a pack. I let them have that spot for the day.


The one I saw in the dark didn't bother me, just cool and creepy at same time. Never know what or who is watching you. Have yet to have a pack around me but frequently at my stand before light only to hear a pack howling off in the distance. I kinda dig the sound, not sure how I'd feel with them howling at 30 yards as a pack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau

Sunday hunting with my wife in our enclosed stand (rifle season) she fell asleep and was snoring away.... I mean bad.

I videoed it and posted on facebook.......I was actually a little scared when she saw it, I mean she is a firearms instructor and all and there was loaded weapons.

She didn't find it near as funny as everyone else did


----------



## FIB

Back in the early ‘80’s my dad and I were pheasant hunting in central Illinois on some land that a coworker owned. We got lost and were trying to get our bearings when while crossing a pasture land see a tombstone right in the middle of this small pasture. Now this is where it gets real wierd. As we get close enough to read it we both notice the last name on the tombstone is the same as ours. Now I realize that Price is a pretty common last name but it freaked us both out.


----------



## C Eugene

After reading a lot of these stories, I sure am glad that we're allowed to carry pistols here (with a GWL) during bow season.


----------



## rhs341

Ttt


----------



## nathan51503

Actual fear. Nothing yet. However first time turkey hunting. Solo hunting sitting on 35 private acres all alone in my blind. Had a squirrel try to jump down onto the top of my blind. Scared the heck out of me


----------



## zap

Scared?

Here is what I have to say about that:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMOjW1TPj6E

:wink:


----------



## jmack73

Last Thursday morning I was walking to my stand in the dark when I heard a Hog grunt behind me. I turned around and hit my penlight and it started moving towards me but I still couldn't see it so I ran to my stand and got to my seat. About that time I heard its hooves on my ladder and it was blowing and grunting a little and I told myself "When it gets light enough I'm going to smoke this fool". It continued to meander around my stand until daylight when I noticed something was really odd about this Hog!

It turned out to be a Pot Bellied Pig and must have been let loose in my swamp which is 6000 acres of private land about 5 miles from the nearest road. I continued to watch him as he would run to any animal that came out which totally ruined taking an animal that morning but was entertaining for sure. He eventually walked away..... Weird crap has happened before while I was in the woods but this took the cake!


----------



## mccoppinb

In.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyny

It was not hunting but it was this summer on a fishing trip i have been charge 3 times by a black bear every time it stop it went up on is back legs. roaring like hell and smash is teeth together. I didnt know what to do so i just walk back very slowly and it look me walk away. it was very hard to walk with all the ..... in my pants.

Here in Quebec its illegal to carry a gun the governement here prefer you die eating by a bear.


----------



## bghunter7311

Pack of chupacabra back in 87


----------



## roosiebull

this is a story from a year and a half ago.... while spring bear hunting

in more than one way.....tonight the craziest thing I have encountered happened. you never know what a hunt has in store.

I was supposed to work today, but the ocean wasn't very good, one strong squall came through and we decided to not go.....ok, 200 mile drive home, shower, and i'm hiking in.

hunted all over, weather held until about 7:30, then it started raining and getting dark, I started walking out. i'm doing my regular program, paying attention at every bend in the road, don't want to miss anything, makes the walking go by faster.

I finally get to the last mile, 1/3 mile flat through choked out reprod, then 2/3 mile windy down hill.

I get to the last spur road where I see deer often, nothing, put my head down and pick up the pace, the scenery is gone. about 300 yds from the beginning of the down hill is where my day took a turn.

the rain had stopped, it was completely still, just the sound of my foot steps on gravel, I come around a corner to a blood curdling scream at point blank....startled the heck out of me, I probably jumped a bit, and looked up knowing what I was going to see, I started my rifle off my shoulder and look 5 yds top to my right, snarling lion, ears pinned, all of the muscles in it's upper body flexed....it was strange, I just wanted it to stay put...just don't run, as I bring my rifle up, as soon as I shoulder my rifle the cat takes off up the hill, goes about 20 yds and slows to a walk, it is walking to the left, I am following it in my scope, see the shoulder and pull the trigger...I almost centered a fir tree...$#**!!!!! jack another shell in, almost get back on it and it crests the ridge

how in the heck did that not work out??!!! I was so bummed, almost in denial as I look up the fir tree cussing in my head. I was going to go up and check if the bullet made it through the tree, I guess out of desperation, take a couple steps and look down to see it's kill, there is a half buried deer...now it makes sense why it had a stand off.

I walked up to it, just curios if it was a buck or a doe, and the neck looks strange...WTH? it has spots on the neck, is it not a deer? I move a fern and here is a tiny little kitten face looking at me.....HOLY CRAP! thank goodness I shot a tree and not that cat, I want to shoot a lion more than any animal, but I don't want it going down like that.

in hindsight, first, I think after seeing the whole picture, I was indeed in a dangerous situation....that cat was probably thinking about jumping me, it certainly looked like it might.....and I couldn't believe how loud the scream was...that alone was crazy to hear so close.

second, i'm really glad I missed the cat, I know we don't need more cats, but I don't want anything starving to death.......crazy, crazy night


----------



## Stab 'em

While hunting spring black bear in S.E. Alaska I was walking an old logging road into a beaver pond when heard what I thought was a baby crying coming from the direction I had just walked. I thought that was way odd for being in the wilderness, so I started slowly backtracking to investigate. All kinds of things about Bigfoot started going through my head. How cool would that be! As I got closer, maybe a hundred yards, the crying stopped. I listened for what seemed like a long while, but was probably only ten minutes, and it didn't start again. More Bigfoot thoughts again, and I decided I needed to get back to bear hunting instead of being ripped apart by Sasquatch! The very next winter I was watching a "live cam" that was placed in a bear den where the sow gave birth to a cub. Within weeks it began to learn to cry and that is when I realised what I was hearing on that spring bear hunt From that live cam I also learned that sows are pretty active, and don't truly hibernate fast asleep, especially with cubs to take care of. So I must have spooked her awake enough (smelling me walk by) to get her agitated, which got the cub crying. I'm glad I didn't go investigate even closer, as it may not have been a good outcome for one of us.


----------



## River420Bottom

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Years ago I was hunting out of an Ameristep Non-Typical climber and almost fell from 20 to 25 feet! It was so scary. The stand was not equipped with stabilizer straps and like an idiot I did not have my safety harness attached to the tree. Young and DUMB! I was facing the tree and shifted my weight to one foot and leaned my hip against the top piece of the stand. The top piece fell all the way down to the bottom piece and fortunately I was able to grab/hug the tree before falling. I also had trouble with that stand actually sliding down trees. I called Ameristep and they offered to replace the stand because the teeth that are supposed to bite the tree were a bad design. I guess they really beefed up the teeth. Scared me to death.
> 
> I also got lost one time in Colorado while elk hunting. That was kind of scary, but after an hour or two I found my way.


I have 2 of these as my go to climbers... Great lmao


----------



## ole.jensen

Nothing yet. But my biggest fear is sitting in a treestand and having an epileptic seizure. Then again having a seizure is constantly my biggest fear.

Crappy disease


----------



## Stab 'em

ole.jensen said:


> Nothing yet. But my biggest fear is sitting in a treestand and having an epileptic seizure. Then again having a seizure is constantly my biggest fear.
> 
> Crappy disease


That sucks. Be sure to use a good harness that doesn't cut off circulation to your legs and cause "suspension trauma" or "positional Asphyxia". Both terms are used by coroner's to explain the type of death by hanging from a tree stand harnesses that cut off circulation to the legs. I use rock climbing harnesses that attach to me in the front so I can get at the rope to lower myself down or get ahold of the tree. Your situation is a little different, but you want to be able to self-rescue when the seizures are over, so you need a good harness setup.


----------



## spyder357

This thread is great. Nothing too scary so far, found a few trash piles with bottles and cold medicine but no tweakers. Had a guy talking to me one time in a public land parking lot that tried to remove my hat to get a better look at my face...that was weird. 

Also on public land one of the park signs, as I walked around it I could see someone had hung up 6+ pairs of womens underwear on it, might have been someones trophy room lol.

Only thing that made me turn inside out one time was walking back to my truck I see two flashlights moving around a hill side presumable tracking a deer. As I'm walking back in the dark on a real brushy trail I had a deer get up within 3ft of me, puckered up on that one.


----------



## CANDRUS

Had some pot growers take a few shots at me one afternoon on the nwr not far from where I live.

They were probably 100 or so yards off through the woods, and I'm sure I could not have been hit by any bullet due too the tree's, scared the hell out Iif me.

But probably not as scared as they were when I went to ripping 7.62 rounds through my ar10 in their dirrection, emptied the 20 round clip and throw in a second clip and could hear fourwheelers taken off.

I backed out and called the wardens and sherriff's office they went in and destroyed everything.

After that i started carrying my side arm and two extra mags for my rifles every time I went hunt in that nwr.


----------



## nathan51503

THis made me think of last years fall hunting. Remember all the killer clown stuff? To the gentleman with epilepsy. I?m very sorry near and Dear to my heart. I am ok but my little girl had epilepsy. Doc removed a brain tumor last December and so far nearly one year of seizure free. Now she suffers from teenageritis (she just turned 17)


----------



## drmevo

There's a hermit, I guess you would call him, that lives in a tent near one of the areas I hunt with my buddies. We've seen his camp from a distance but avoided that area because we never knew what his deal was.

I was out by myself the last day of bow season last year following some fresh tracks in the snow. I was starting to smell smoke more and more but thought nothing of it as there are plenty of houses that burn wood nearby, and I was intently focused on the tracks anyways, not really paying attention to where I was. All of sudden there's a blood-curdling scream that stopped me in my tracks. Not a "hey!" or any other normal word, just a scream. I looked up and saw the hermit standing next to his fire staring at me. As much as I wanted to keep following the tracks I said f- it and got the hell out of there!


----------



## American1989

I hunt antelope in the prairie of Colorado each year, so two years back I was crawling pretty fast for sometime to try and peak over a small hill where a herd was grazing, and for some odd reason I decided to stop and take a moment to do some glassing, once I got done glassing I put my hand down to start crawling again and lone behold there was a rattler right in front of me. I jumped so high and began running back the other way. If I would have continued to crawl the speed I was moving at before I would of ended up right on top of it. It was easily a 20min walk back to car, then 50min to the hospital, a bite would have been deadly. I had troubles hunting the prairie for sometime after that. 

Then one year my brother and I were sitting around our camp fire and a bear was grunting louder than ever just about 20 yards from us coming in fast, with the help of flash lights we got it to run off, we tried to track it down for sometime with the lights and our pistols, more so to scare it away as far as possible. I don't think I slept all night and my Springfield never left my hand.


----------



## ole.jensen

Stab 'em said:


> That sucks. Be sure to use a good harness that doesn't cut off circulation to your legs and cause "suspension trauma" or "positional Asphyxia". Both terms are used by coroner's to explain the type of death by hanging from a tree stand harnesses that cut off circulation to the legs. I use rock climbing harnesses that attach to me in the front so I can get at the rope to lower myself down or get ahold of the tree. Your situation is a little different, but you want to be able to self-rescue when the seizures are over, so you need a good harness setup.


Thanks. Could You post a picture/link to the setup you use ?


----------



## 22donk

Bump


----------



## bghunter7311

First and last time I used tinks 69 doe in heat got pinned and bred by an 8 pointer while walking into my stand in the dark.


----------



## revcgoodman

Anyone else have a story to share?


----------



## BigDeer

Walking in the dark to a stand and noticed some black object on the trail. Got closer, dug out a flash light and I was about a foot away from two skunks. Thought I was toast, but was able to slowly back up and make a big circle around them.


----------



## rattlinman

I was 13 and excited as this was opening morning of gun season and my first time hunting alone. I had been sitting with my Dad for the first couple of years and he asked if I was ready to go it alone. We leave the camper and head up the road to an open gate to a field we had been successful hunting the previous years. Dad says to go left inside the gate and walk about 100 yards along the treeline, find a big tree, sit and watch the field at daylight.

I try to stroll quietly down the fence line and just as I can see the vague outline of a large oak on the edge, I hear something. I stop and listen. Something moving, shuffling. See movement, then its gone. Flashlight is in the backpack..on my back, so I slip even quieter to the tree. As i'm trying to slide the backpack off, I hear more movement. More shadows, starting to circle me, sniffing, circling. I see a large shadow move in front of me, close, so close I can tell it's big, real big, almost dog like, but too big. Now I'm frozen in fear, flashlight forgotten, as I realize its a pack of wolves, circling, sniffing, moving closer, but always circling. As I'm near panic, I look up toward the tree to see if I can reach the lower branches and see a huge black wolf, saliva dripping from his mouth, leaning around the tree, muzzle reaching toward my shoulder to clamp down!

I bolt from the tree and scatter the wolves as I Bo Jackson through them, dodging toward the other end of the field toward the camper, knowing I'd never reach the gate if I went the other way. Raising, twisting, the wolves are coming but seemed to be confused as they lose me in the darkness and are running all directions in search of me. Not sure of how far I've ran, but knowing the camper was in the landowners back field, my knowledge of the lay of the land is just enough o know I'm running in the right direction, full speed, when suddenly a wolf slams into the me, knocking me to the ground, throws me backward and knocks the wind out of me. Now I'm laying there, unable to breath, knowing the wolves will soon be upon me, wild eyed, awaiting my fate. Slowly I recover, the wolves are waiting for the chase to begin again and hold off their final attack. 

Exhausted, hurt, and still a little wonky, I slowly roll and stand, realizing its a hogwire fence that hit me, not a wolf. I see the camper lights in the distance behind the landowners barn, so now I'm trotting toward it and find my Uncle drinking coffee when I swing the door open and scare the crap out of him. He would later tell my father that I looked like I had fell off a cliff, covered in dirt, face scratched, scared witless, missing my gun and backpack. I begin to relay the story to him and he's trying not to smile, but I see a smirk forming. He doesn't believe me! Now I'm pleading and he calms me down, tells me to drink a coke, relax, and we'll go look for my missing items at dusk, which is already starting.

Of course, we drive to the field and see the wolves - about 12-14 Angus calves that the landowner had turned into the field the day before we got there. We found my backpack near the tree and my gun at the fence. My Dad laughed until he cried when he came back with a nice 6pt in the afternoon and I hunted with him the rest of the weekend. Every time a squirrel would crunch the leaves, he'd whisper "Wolves!" and laugh and laugh.

And yeah, I did finally get a doe on the following day, no wolves in sight but my Dad sitting just to my right.


----------



## DT28

A pin came out of treewalker about 15’ in the air. Luckily they were able to get an extension ladder from the barn to get me down 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

rattlinman said:


> I was 13 and excited as this was opening morning of gun season and my first time hunting alone. I had been sitting with my Dad for the first couple of years and he asked if I was ready to go it alone. We leave the camper and head up the road to an open gate to a field we had been successful hunting the previous years. Dad says to go left inside the gate and walk about 100 yards along the treeline, find a big tree, sit and watch the field at daylight.
> 
> I try to stroll quietly down the fence line and just as I can see the vague outline of a large oak on the edge, I hear something. I stop and listen. Something moving, shuffling. See movement, then its gone. Flashlight is in the backpack..on my back, so I slip even quieter to the tree. As i'm trying to slide the backpack off, I hear more movement. More shadows, starting to circle me, sniffing, circling. I see a large shadow move in front of me, close, so close I can tell it's big, real big, almost dog like, but too big. Now I'm frozen in fear, flashlight forgotten, as I realize its a pack of wolves, circling, sniffing, moving closer, but always circling. As I'm near panic, I look up toward the tree to see if I can reach the lower branches and see a huge black wolf, saliva dripping from his mouth, leaning around the tree, muzzle reaching toward my shoulder to clamp down!
> 
> I bolt from the tree and scatter the wolves as I Bo Jackson through them, dodging toward the other end of the field toward the camper, knowing I'd never reach the gate if I went the other way. Raising, twisting, the wolves are coming but seemed to be confused as they lose me in the darkness and are running all directions in search of me. Not sure of how far I've ran, but knowing the camper was in the landowners back field, my knowledge of the lay of the land is just enough o know I'm running in the right direction, full speed, when suddenly a wolf slams into the me, knocking me to the ground, throws me backward and knocks the wind out of me. Now I'm laying there, unable to breath, knowing the wolves will soon be upon me, wild eyed, awaiting my fate. Slowly I recover, the wolves are waiting for the chase to begin again and hold off their final attack.
> 
> Exhausted, hurt, and still a little wonky, I slowly roll and stand, realizing its a hogwire fence that hit me, not a wolf. I see the camper lights in the distance behind the landowners barn, so now I'm trotting toward it and find my Uncle drinking coffee when I swing the door open and scare the crap out of him. He would later tell my father that I looked like I had fell off a cliff, covered in dirt, face scratched, scared witless, missing my gun and backpack. I begin to relay the story to him and he's trying not to smile, but I see a smirk forming. He doesn't believe me! Now I'm pleading and he calms me down, tells me to drink a coke, relax, and we'll go look for my missing items at dusk, which is already starting.
> 
> Of course, we drive to the field and see the wolves - about 12-14 Angus calves that the landowner had turned into the field the day before we got there. We found my backpack near the tree and my gun at the fence. My Dad laughed until he cried when he came back with a nice 6pt in the afternoon and I hunted with him the rest of the weekend. Every time a squirrel would crunch the leaves, he'd whisper "Wolves!" and laugh and laugh.
> 
> And yeah, I did finally get a doe on the following day, no wolves in sight but my Dad sitting just to my right.


That's a good one.


----------



## TWarren

rattlinman said:


> I was 13 and excited as this was opening morning of gun season and my first time hunting alone. I had been sitting with my Dad for the first couple of years and he asked if I was ready to go it alone. We leave the camper and head up the road to an open gate to a field we had been successful hunting the previous years. Dad says to go left inside the gate and walk about 100 yards along the treeline, find a big tree, sit and watch the field at daylight.
> 
> I try to stroll quietly down the fence line and just as I can see the vague outline of a large oak on the edge, I hear something. I stop and listen. Something moving, shuffling. See movement, then its gone. Flashlight is in the backpack..on my back, so I slip even quieter to the tree. As i'm trying to slide the backpack off, I hear more movement. More shadows, starting to circle me, sniffing, circling. I see a large shadow move in front of me, close, so close I can tell it's big, real big, almost dog like, but too big. Now I'm frozen in fear, flashlight forgotten, as I realize its a pack of wolves, circling, sniffing, moving closer, but always circling. As I'm near panic, I look up toward the tree to see if I can reach the lower branches and see a huge black wolf, saliva dripping from his mouth, leaning around the tree, muzzle reaching toward my shoulder to clamp down!
> 
> I bolt from the tree and scatter the wolves as I Bo Jackson through them, dodging toward the other end of the field toward the camper, knowing I'd never reach the gate if I went the other way. Raising, twisting, the wolves are coming but seemed to be confused as they lose me in the darkness and are running all directions in search of me. Not sure of how far I've ran, but knowing the camper was in the landowners back field, my knowledge of the lay of the land is just enough o know I'm running in the right direction, full speed, when suddenly a wolf slams into the me, knocking me to the ground, throws me backward and knocks the wind out of me. Now I'm laying there, unable to breath, knowing the wolves will soon be upon me, wild eyed, awaiting my fate. Slowly I recover, the wolves are waiting for the chase to begin again and hold off their final attack.
> 
> Exhausted, hurt, and still a little wonky, I slowly roll and stand, realizing its a hogwire fence that hit me, not a wolf. I see the camper lights in the distance behind the landowners barn, so now I'm trotting toward it and find my Uncle drinking coffee when I swing the door open and scare the crap out of him. He would later tell my father that I looked like I had fell off a cliff, covered in dirt, face scratched, scared witless, missing my gun and backpack. I begin to relay the story to him and he's trying not to smile, but I see a smirk forming. He doesn't believe me! Now I'm pleading and he calms me down, tells me to drink a coke, relax, and we'll go look for my missing items at dusk, which is already starting.
> 
> Of course, we drive to the field and see the wolves - about 12-14 Angus calves that the landowner had turned into the field the day before we got there. We found my backpack near the tree and my gun at the fence. My Dad laughed until he cried when he came back with a nice 6pt in the afternoon and I hunted with him the rest of the weekend. Every time a squirrel would crunch the leaves, he'd whisper "Wolves!" and laugh and laugh.
> 
> And yeah, I did finally get a doe on the following day, no wolves in sight but my Dad sitting just to my right.


[emoji38] That is pure greatness. I remember those situations as a kid hunting alone. It is amazing what a kid's imagination can conjure up.


----------



## BigDeer

rattlinman said:


> I was 13 and excited as this was opening morning of gun season and my first time hunting alone. I had been sitting with my Dad for the first couple of years and he asked if I was ready to go it alone. We leave the camper and head up the road to an open gate to a field we had been successful hunting the previous years. Dad says to go left inside the gate and walk about 100 yards along the treeline, find a big tree, sit and watch the field at daylight.
> 
> I try to stroll quietly down the fence line and just as I can see the vague outline of a large oak on the edge, I hear something. I stop and listen. Something moving, shuffling. See movement, then its gone. Flashlight is in the backpack..on my back, so I slip even quieter to the tree. As i'm trying to slide the backpack off, I hear more movement. More shadows, starting to circle me, sniffing, circling. I see a large shadow move in front of me, close, so close I can tell it's big, real big, almost dog like, but too big. Now I'm frozen in fear, flashlight forgotten, as I realize its a pack of wolves, circling, sniffing, moving closer, but always circling. As I'm near panic, I look up toward the tree to see if I can reach the lower branches and see a huge black wolf, saliva dripping from his mouth, leaning around the tree, muzzle reaching toward my shoulder to clamp down!
> 
> I bolt from the tree and scatter the wolves as I Bo Jackson through them, dodging toward the other end of the field toward the camper, knowing I'd never reach the gate if I went the other way. Raising, twisting, the wolves are coming but seemed to be confused as they lose me in the darkness and are running all directions in search of me. Not sure of how far I've ran, but knowing the camper was in the landowners back field, my knowledge of the lay of the land is just enough o know I'm running in the right direction, full speed, when suddenly a wolf slams into the me, knocking me to the ground, throws me backward and knocks the wind out of me. Now I'm laying there, unable to breath, knowing the wolves will soon be upon me, wild eyed, awaiting my fate. Slowly I recover, the wolves are waiting for the chase to begin again and hold off their final attack.
> 
> Exhausted, hurt, and still a little wonky, I slowly roll and stand, realizing its a hogwire fence that hit me, not a wolf. I see the camper lights in the distance behind the landowners barn, so now I'm trotting toward it and find my Uncle drinking coffee when I swing the door open and scare the crap out of him. He would later tell my father that I looked like I had fell off a cliff, covered in dirt, face scratched, scared witless, missing my gun and backpack. I begin to relay the story to him and he's trying not to smile, but I see a smirk forming. He doesn't believe me! Now I'm pleading and he calms me down, tells me to drink a coke, relax, and we'll go look for my missing items at dusk, which is already starting.
> 
> Of course, we drive to the field and see the wolves - about 12-14 Angus calves that the landowner had turned into the field the day before we got there. We found my backpack near the tree and my gun at the fence. My Dad laughed until he cried when he came back with a nice 6pt in the afternoon and I hunted with him the rest of the weekend. Every time a squirrel would crunch the leaves, he'd whisper "Wolves!" and laugh and laugh.
> 
> And yeah, I did finally get a doe on the following day, no wolves in sight but my Dad sitting just to my right.


Your story wins lol


----------



## bghunter7311

rattlinman said:


> I was 13 and excited as this was opening morning of gun season and my first time hunting alone. I had been sitting with my Dad for the first couple of years and he asked if I was ready to go it alone. We leave the camper and head up the road to an open gate to a field we had been successful hunting the previous years. Dad says to go left inside the gate and walk about 100 yards along the treeline, find a big tree, sit and watch the field at daylight.
> 
> I try to stroll quietly down the fence line and just as I can see the vague outline of a large oak on the edge, I hear something. I stop and listen. Something moving, shuffling. See movement, then its gone. Flashlight is in the backpack..on my back, so I slip even quieter to the tree. As i'm trying to slide the backpack off, I hear more movement. More shadows, starting to circle me, sniffing, circling. I see a large shadow move in front of me, close, so close I can tell it's big, real big, almost dog like, but too big. Now I'm frozen in fear, flashlight forgotten, as I realize its a pack of wolves, circling, sniffing, moving closer, but always circling. As I'm near panic, I look up toward the tree to see if I can reach the lower branches and see a huge black wolf, saliva dripping from his mouth, leaning around the tree, muzzle reaching toward my shoulder to clamp down!
> 
> I bolt from the tree and scatter the wolves as I Bo Jackson through them, dodging toward the other end of the field toward the camper, knowing I'd never reach the gate if I went the other way. Raising, twisting, the wolves are coming but seemed to be confused as they lose me in the darkness and are running all directions in search of me. Not sure of how far I've ran, but knowing the camper was in the landowners back field, my knowledge of the lay of the land is just enough o know I'm running in the right direction, full speed, when suddenly a wolf slams into the me, knocking me to the ground, throws me backward and knocks the wind out of me. Now I'm laying there, unable to breath, knowing the wolves will soon be upon me, wild eyed, awaiting my fate. Slowly I recover, the wolves are waiting for the chase to begin again and hold off their final attack.
> 
> Exhausted, hurt, and still a little wonky, I slowly roll and stand, realizing its a hogwire fence that hit me, not a wolf. I see the camper lights in the distance behind the landowners barn, so now I'm trotting toward it and find my Uncle drinking coffee when I swing the door open and scare the crap out of him. He would later tell my father that I looked like I had fell off a cliff, covered in dirt, face scratched, scared witless, missing my gun and backpack. I begin to relay the story to him and he's trying not to smile, but I see a smirk forming. He doesn't believe me! Now I'm pleading and he calms me down, tells me to drink a coke, relax, and we'll go look for my missing items at dusk, which is already starting.
> 
> Of course, we drive to the field and see the wolves - about 12-14 Angus calves that the landowner had turned into the field the day before we got there. We found my backpack near the tree and my gun at the fence. My Dad laughed until he cried when he came back with a nice 6pt in the afternoon and I hunted with him the rest of the weekend. Every time a squirrel would crunch the leaves, he'd whisper "Wolves!" and laugh and laugh.
> 
> And yeah, I did finally get a doe on the following day, no wolves in sight but my Dad sitting just to my right.


still not as life altering as getting bred by a buck but a great story


----------



## Bassattackr

bghunter7311 said:


> First and last time I used tinks 69 doe in heat got pinned and bred by an 8 pointer while walking into my stand in the dark.


Haha! Are you serious?? There has to be more to this story!


----------



## chris51992

Getting wayyy out in the woods and up in the stand an hour before daylight with my loving wife and just before the sun starts to come up hearing her whisper “Chris, I’m so sorry but I really have to pee”


----------



## rattlinman

bghunter7311 said:


> still not as life altering as getting bred by a buck but a great story


If I was involved in a bestiality situation...I would tell no one.


----------



## widow maker 223

chris51992 said:


> Getting wayyy out in the woods and up in the stand an hour before daylight with my loving wife and just before the sun starts to come up hearing her whisper “Chris, I’m so sorry but I really have to pee”


Iv heard this before and bought a funnel!!!


----------



## Nofish

BigDeer said:


> Walking in the dark to a stand and noticed some black object on the trail. Got closer, dug out a flash light and I was about a foot away from two skunks. Thought I was toast, but was able to slowly back up and make a big circle around them.


Had something similar happen first day out this year. I was walking to my stand in the morning and heard a little rustling in the brush near my stand. Being pitch black and only my head lamp for light its never a good feeling hearing rustling nearby without knowing what it was. I got to my stand and got my bow on my haul line and the rustling started getting louder and closer. I was a bit nervous not knowing what it was but not really scared because I knew it was more than likely nothing to be concerned about. I started scanning the brush with my headlamp and i finally caught a glimpse of the culprit. It was a big fat skunk and he was headed right for me and my stand. I very quickly and calmly backtracked down my access trail and ducked behind a group of trees. I wanted to give him no reason to get all uppity and decided to spray me. Once he got to my stand he decided to just mill around a bit before continuing on his way. I had to stay behind that tree for a bit and ended up not getting up into my stand until just after legal shooting hours. When i got up into my stand and was situated a nice buck popped up from where he was bedded and started snorting at me. Damn skunk ended up ruining my whole morning. 

Later that day I had a grouse flush out from just behind my stand and then swoop back in he started dive bombing me in my tree. He'd swoop in and I'd wave my arm at him and he'd loop back and do it again and again. I had to take my hat off and smack him with it before he finally left me alone. 

I left the woods that day feeling very unwelcome.


----------



## bghunter7311

rattlinman said:


> If I was involved in a bestiality situation...I would tell no one.


#metoo


----------



## zap

nada scary chit happened to me.

:wink:


----------



## STiLife

damn i was reading these at work and just realized this was the end. Come on ppl add more too this!


----------



## Toadmeister

vonfoust said:


> That's a good one.


X2. Great story


----------



## nockedup

Nofish said:


> I left the woods that day feeling very unwelcome.


[emoji1]


----------



## hunter991

12 years ago i was up at my cabin in the woods getting ready for deer season. I was sitting around one night and started a fire outside to burn up some wood from the build. About 10 min into it just sitting on my chair a large buck runs right thru my camp fire, jumps over it and bolts up the hill behind me. The commotion he made coming up the hill clearing my camp fire was loud and happened so fast i didn't have a chance to move. He jumped 3 feet from me. I figured something was chasing him. Now, i am on a lake so sometimes you hear insects, frogs etc even in fall. The forest went silent. Not a sound after this happened. At the time i had a puppy about 6 months old. That night after i went to bed, the dog had to do his business at 2:37 am in the morning. I walked downstairs and let him out the front door. He just stood there staring at the woods. Wouldn't move, just starred like he was frozen. Tired and having no time for this i shoved him out the door and went out with him to make sure he wasn't scared, being a puppy and all. About 45 seconds in, again dead quiet outside the dog lifts his leg on the driveway which was quite unusual but still staring in the same spot. 5 seconds later a LOUD noise in the woods about 30 yards from us a tree gets pushed over and falls and loud noises coming from the woods like something just barreling thru the area. Sounded like a car was in the woods driving over tree's. We both ran to the house with the dog running square into the glass storm door. I ran upstairs, grabbed my 45 and looked out the window with a flashlight. Saw nothing. About 2 days later my neighbor asked if we have ever ran into bigfoot up here.. 

now, i am NOT a believer in bigfoot but something large spooked me that night and i found it quite strange my neighbor asked if we ever saw one swearing there was something like that in the area. Still NOT a believer but i remember that night.


----------



## bghunter7311

hunter991 said:


> 12 years ago i was up at my cabin in the woods getting ready for deer season. I was sitting around one night and started a fire outside to burn up some wood from the build. About 10 min into it just sitting on my chair a large buck runs right thru my camp fire, jumps over it and bolts up the hill behind me. The commotion he made coming up the hill clearing my camp fire was loud and happened so fast i didn't have a chance to move. He jumped 3 feet from me. I figured something was chasing him. Now, i am on a lake so sometimes you hear insects, frogs etc even in fall. The forest went silent. Not a sound after this happened. At the time i had a puppy about 6 months old. That night after i went to bed, the dog had to do his business at 2:37 am in the morning. I walked downstairs and let him out the front door. He just stood there staring at the woods. Wouldn't move, just starred like he was frozen. Tired and having no time for this i shoved him out the door and went out with him to make sure he wasn't scared, being a puppy and all. About 45 seconds in, again dead quiet outside the dog lifts his leg on the driveway which was quite unusual but still staring in the same spot. 5 seconds later a LOUD noise in the woods about 30 yards from us a tree gets pushed over and falls and loud noises coming from the woods like something just barreling thru the area. Sounded like a car was in the woods driving over tree's. We both ran to the house with the dog running square into the glass storm door. I ran upstairs, grabbed my 45 and looked out the window with a flashlight. Saw nothing. About 2 days later my neighbor asked if we have ever ran into bigfoot up here..
> 
> now, i am NOT a believer in bigfoot but something large spooked me that night and i found it quite strange my neighbor asked if we ever saw one swearing there was something like that in the area. Still NOT a believer but i remember that night.


That was definitely Sasquatch we have quite a few up camp in the adirondacks they wont hurt you but certainly will cause a good scare.


----------



## iceman14

Up top for more stories


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saglick

I was climbing up a tree with my hand climber on Opening Day this year with my head lamp on. About 15’ up a bat flew into the back of my head then circled my head a few times before flying off.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Scariest thing I ever experienced was walking into my stand one november morning ,having to cross my big feild to get into the woods,I was walking in my little trail I take each time I go in and it's so familiar I don't need any light until I reach the Woodson the other side.I stepped on something and BOOM !! Holy **** I saw a flash on the ground and thought I was done.I turned on my headlight and had a look at what I stepped on.."a 30-30 winchester.looking closer,there was a bottle of beer still half full .Someone had been jacking my feild I guess and sat the rifle and beer down for a leak and stumbled far enough they couldn't find their gun n beer.What makes it interesting is I made the gun fire by stepping on it somehow,and winchesters need that lever pulled tight to fire.

I kept the rifle and it wasn't long until a story came out and I found out who it was.I returned his rifle,but first I wedged it between a tree and bent the barrel real good,told him I ran over it when I pulled in my feild .That fella lost his hunting privileges for life not long after he had another incident,


----------



## MI1

bghunter7311 said:


> That was definitely Sasquatch we have quite a few up camp in the adirondacks they wont hurt you but certainly will cause a good scare.


Lol....really
C'mon, you must think everyone is a moron to believe this

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14

MI1 said:


> Lol....really
> C'mon, you must think everyone is a moron to believe this
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Why’s that? You’ve never seen a squatch before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhWell

I realize this is silly but I was back in an area where it would take me a while to get out and I always sit until I can move out in the dark. I had what sounded like a large group of coyotes very close by. I only had my bow, no cell and no firearm....

The other one was scary but really cool.

I had my stand in tree so I was low enough to blend into the canopy of a small tree right next to my tree. I was all painted up and wearing my leaf suit. It was getting to that magic hour when a small hawk came in from behind me in an effort to get a bird in one of the bushes below me. The Hawk missed, as he lifted up and left the clearing he headed right for my face as if to land on my head. It the last minute it veered to my right. It was really cool but still left me breathing pretty heavy.


----------



## OhWell

As for the skunk encounters:

Think of it as a cover scent if they get you....


----------



## mrbirdog

On the way to hunt with a buddy early one Halloween morning we were going through one of the small towns ( post office ,gas station and that's about it on their main street) the posted speed limit is 20 MPH. We are cruising along at maybe 15 toward the 4 way stop in the middle of town. No street lights no moon very dark.As we slowly approach the 4 way we notice someone standing in the middle of the road and they are not moving, we are about 200 yds away. We get closer and they get bigger and darker and still don't move. We really slow down wondering what or who in the hell is out here in the middle of the street in dark clothes at 4:30 AM? 
Long story short as we approached and we were nervous ,we discovered to our relief that it was an elaborate 7 ft manikin that looked like it came right out of a Stephen King Classic. We still talk about it to this day ....
Mrbirdog


----------



## Toadmeister

OhWell said:


> I realize this is silly but I was back in an area where it would take me a while to get out and I always sit until I can move out in the dark. I had what sounded like a large group of coyotes very close by. I only had my bow, no cell and no firearm....
> 
> The other one was scary but really cool.
> 
> I had my stand in tree so I was low enough to blend into the canopy of a small tree right next to my tree. I was all painted up and wearing my leaf suit. It was getting to that magic hour when a small hawk came in from behind me in an effort to get a bird in one of the bushes below me. The Hawk missed, as he lifted up and left the clearing he headed right for my face as if to land on my head. It the last minute it veered to my right. It was really cool but still left me breathing pretty heavy.


Had both similar experiences. 

Surrounded by pack of Coyotes in the dark. I was rifle hunting but no way I could hit them all in the dark if they attacked as a pack. Fortunately they decided I wasn’t worth it and they ran off. You really don’t hear of yotes attacking adults but it got my blood pumping.

Had a owl come at me while wearing a grille suit. It broke off just before reaching me, must have figured out I wasn’t a mouse. Have had birds attack my head while biking too. Damn birds!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone

zap said:


> nada scary chit happened to me.
> 
> :wink:


Except for them coyotes


----------



## 1canvas

The scariest thing I seen in the woods was an open oil/gas well. It was in the woods and no indication anything would be there. It was about three feet wide and had a few old fallen tree limbs and some leaves and weeds over it. If I would have stepped in it that would have been really bad. We tossed a few big rocks in it and it hit metal in the bottom but they fell a long way before they hit.


----------



## Errorhead

Almost dark, I can heard the rattling but not sure where he is? Which way do I jump.......I still have those rattles, but threw away the underwear.


----------



## Sandilands

DIY black bear hunt in Manitoba. Heavy rains closed roads to some of my baits so I hunted a friends who was done for the year. The bait site was 6 km from where I could access it by road. 

The night started nicely. Very calm as the first bears started to come in. At first it was young ones, 3 and 4 year olds. They can be enquisitive and playful, very fun to watch. One even tried to climb my ladder that night.

So there I was all beared up. One eating, one wandering about 10 yards from the bait and then one coming in from behind me. Now that’s exciting. When all of the sudden all 3 bears turned in synch..... stared to the south as if they had seen a ghost. Suddenly all 3 dashed for the hills. 

I knew things were going to get really exciting now. 
It took about 30 minutes until first sighting. The vw beetle sized bear was slowly lumbering through the woods feeding on grasses straight towards my bait site. It was only 8pm and he had plenty of time to get to the bait. 

At about 9 pm he got about 50 yards from me and started to circle the bait. Everything was going right. 
He circled into a thicket and stopped. I can still picture the sound. It was as if it started jumping on a fell tree, snapping branches as it bounced. All while huffing as he the forced the the trunk down. It startled me. Now for the next 45 min I had to deal with this aggression off and on.
It was at this point I knew I had a situation. 5 min of legal hunting light left. No real movement except the aggressive posturing. There was me with a bow. No sidearm and no shotgun.
I waited until 10 min after legal light was gone. I decided I had to get out. So I just said aloud, “well it’s I get going on out of here”. I lowered my bow and climbed down. As soon as I reached the bottom I picked my bow up and walked out. 
I didn’t hear the bear leave. It was quiet when I spoke out and it remained quiet after I climbed down and left. 
As soon as I got to the out of the woods to the clear cut I got on my phone and just started talking as I walked out the 6 km out

To say I wasn’t scared would be a lie lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK

1canvas said:


> The scariest thing I seen in the woods was an open oil/gas well. It was in the woods and no indication anything would be there. It was about three feet wide and had a few old fallen tree limbs and some leaves and weeds over it. If I would have stepped in it that would have been really bad. We tossed a few big rocks in it and it hit metal in the bottom but they fell a long way before they hit.


Yikes!
I hope you laid some rotten boards over it!

(Sorry-old episode of "The Simpson's" reference...)


----------



## 87dixieboy

Had a guy shoot a 70-80lb spike and when we went to retrieve it it fell out of a pine tree. Don’t see that every day in south Alabama


----------



## revcgoodman

Bump


----------



## DarnYankee

For years I had the luxury of hunting on my own property. Only had 5 acres but my small property bordered a 135 acre track and also another 10,000 acre track. It was nice.
As I normally do I would walk out my back door a few hundred yards into the woods and get into my stand. I am a very early hunter as I like to get into the stand hours before light as I just like to relax, listen and sometimes fall asleep. It was a full moon so I really didn't even need a flashlight. I was so use to the routine when I got to the stand one morning about 5am, I never looked up. Attached my bow to the pull up rope and then attached my harness to the lifeline and glanced up only to find a young man sitting in my stand about 30 feet up (I like to hunt high). He said "what the hell are you doing". I stopped disconnect my harness and took off my backpack both to get a flashlight out and also to have quick access to my 9mm on my hip.

I said you are on my property and you need to get down immediately. He told me to go "F%$k myself", so I asked him again and this time he pointed his gun at me. I was standing out in the open so I was apprehensive about reaching for my gun while his gun was already pointed directly at me. I was standing almost directly under him and could easily see the rifle in his hands. I slowly backed up and positioned myself partially behind a tree so I could see him as well as possible but have some sort of barrier in case he fired. I drew my Springfield Armory 9mm and told him I had a gun and that if he left immediately, I would not call the police or warden. He said "OK, I was just f&^king with you" and he unloaded his gun. I could tell he was rather large not in the sense of solid/muscle large but a big overweight person. I holstered my gun and quickly removed the bottom climbing stick which I mount about head high because I use a rope attachment to get some extra height from the bottom stick. He had the nerve to say to me "what are you doing, I won't be able to get down". I never responded to him but simply took out my phone, dialed 911 and they dispatched the sheriff to my directed location. When he arrived we walked into the woods and there was still sitting in the standing crying, begging us to let him go as it was just a joke and he was fooling around. Needless to say, I didn't think he was fooling around and until he knew that I had more than just my bow, he thought he was going to intimidate me with his rifle hoping I would just go away. Surprise !!! The sheriff deputy asked if I wanted to press charges and I said yes for both trespassing and whatever legal action would be allowed for pointing his rifle at me. A few months later in court, he tried to convince the judge that the gun was not loaded but the judge was not having any of his BS. He gave the young guy a good tongue lashing in front of a very full courtroom, gave him 30 days in the county jail and 1 year of community service. He made me stand up in the courtroom and told me that if it was him (the judge saying this now) that he likely would not have shown as much restraint and would have likely shot him. He thanked me for not shooting him but told me that I was in my legal right to do so the second he pointed his gun at me as I did nothing to threaten him. That entire incident scared the crap out of me but also help me understand the need to maintain a cool head even in an usual situation like that when provoked while I had my gun. That is the exact reason I carry when I archery hunt and I believe the fact that I had the gun with me, and the fact that I told him I had it (I assume he saw me draw it) is what convince him to calm down. You can never predict what crazy stuff people will do.


----------



## CalebHennek

The private land I usually hunt has no bears (or no one has ever seen one, anyways). I went public land hunting about 30 miles north of that land, where I know there is bears. My brother sent me a picture of a bear while he was in the stand, and I asked him where he saw it. He said he saw it about halfway back to the truck, I would have to walk right past that spot to get to the truck. It got dark, and I had my headlamp on bright. As I got about halfway back, I was scanning left and right. I lit up a reflective tree tack about 10 feet away that someone left there, and I jumped out of my own skin. Thought for sure it was a bear eye. Scared myself sh*tless.


----------



## gdtrfb24

Sitting at the base of a tree in bow season and having a black bear run by 15 to 20 yards. Cross right in front and luckily, never saw me.


----------



## rsw0082

An owl swooped down mistaking my slowly swiveling head for prey. When I turned my head I saw talons coming at my face. Back then I was not using safety harness and nearly fell out of my climber!


----------



## maxiek

rsw0082 said:


> An owl swooped down mistaking my slowly swiveling head for prey. When I turned my head I saw talons coming at my face. Back then I was not using safety harness and nearly fell out of my climber!


Same thing happened to me about 40 years ago. I'll never forget it.


----------



## skeeter33

wow


----------



## miamivicedade

A pack of raccoons started climbing the tree i was in.


----------



## Muzzy61

Bow hunting a head of woods in the middle of a clear cut. Had someone drive by and unload a rife across the clear cut in my direction. I assume they were shooting at a deer. Had bullets whizzing by, It was a little unnerving.


----------



## rattlinman

17 years old, (many moons ago) A buddy and I were hunting some public land and were tent camping at the end of a dead end road. Been there a couple of days and hunting was slow. Sitting around a small campfire just chatting and relaxing, when we start to hear sticks break and kinda heavy breathing sounds. First we thought it was someone trying to scare us, then maybe a dog, probably deer moving through the cedars, then we start joking that it was probably a bigfoot. Finally call it a night and climb into our tents. Sleeping bag pulled up tight and snug, sound asleep, then startled awake by something dragging me out of the tent. I'm struggling in the sleeping bag, trying to find the zipper, but I'm pulled out of the tent and a huge hairy man grabs me by the middle and throws me of a shoulder like a feed sack and starts walking into the woods. I'm literally facing away, watching our tents and dwindling fire disappear as this thing is carrying me off. panic sets in and I'm kicking, yelling, bucking, and this thing drops me on the ground and kinda moves lopes off.

I wake up flipping out, ragged breath, sleeping back still snugged up tightly. I realize I was dreaming and lay there looking up at the tent trying to catch my breath, when I see there are stars on the tent ceiling and I can hear the breeze blowing lightly through the trees. It's then I realize I'm not in my tent but outside! The dream comes back immediately and I fight my way out of the bag, jump up, but I see no camp, hear no fire, have no idea where I am or how far from camp I am. I standing in the middle of the dark woods, middle of nowhere, so I start yelling, loud, louder, almost frantic, until I hear my buddy yelling back. We are yelling, I'm trying to get my bearings, and I see a flashlight beam. I take off toward the beam and almost run into him as Im running toward the beam. He's trying to figure out what the hell is going on, I'm yelling bigfoot took me, we are both getting panicked. We kinda run back to camp, build up the fire and I start telling him the story. The more I tell, the more he begins to grin, then starts to laugh. We both start laughing, dismissing the idea that something would carry one of us off.

Then I realize I left me sleeping bag back in the woods and I say, "hey let's go get my sleeping bag". He's says, "not a chance in hell, you go get it." We found it the next day, in the daylight.


----------



## Bassattackr

Toadmeister said:


> Surrounded by pack of Coyotes in the dark. I was rifle hunting but no way I could hit them all in the dark if they attacked as a pack. Fortunately they decided I wasn’t worth it and they ran off. You really don’t hear of yotes attacking adults but it got my blood pumping.


That would be scary... This is why I carry a pistol with me now. Tons of coyotes in my area!


----------



## hunter9264

Really do not recall anything really scary for me but this pass season it was my weekend to work at my company and my wife went out and she could hear what she thought was a growl, when I listened to the recording it was a cougar snarling.


----------



## 22donk

Watch “Missing 411 The Hunted” on Amazon. Worth every penny of the $4 rental fee. It’ll creep you out for certain.


----------



## littlegyptian

Walking through a thicket at dark without a light during the rut. Hearing the sound of a buck busting through brush way to close to comfort.


----------



## blakeman

A woman riding a horse thru the woods with nothing on


----------



## Lucas Byrne

I was about 16 or 17 and hunting state forest in Northern WI. It is big land and I had hiked back in a few miles with a buddy to set up on an oak ridge. Right at last light I shot a doe and she didn't go 40 yards. She went down between me and my buddy who was at the other end of the ridge about 150 yards. Back then we would try to out sit each other. Meaning we would see who would stay up the longest. Kinda of a "who is more committed" thing. A little while after dark a pack of coyotes found that doe. We shouted at them but they did not care. Listening to them tear the deer apart and then hearing them fight and snarl at each other for hours was something I won't forget. We stayed up in the tree a good 4 hours after dark and it was not a pleasant 4 hours. It was around that same time I took an interest in predator hunting.


----------



## Tipe

Public land, I was hunting with my German Shorthair Pointer and goal was to get willow grouses from forrest. 

Double at same point is always good shooting but for some reason, I shot one down and pointed my barrels to another one... there was "knock in my head".. .don't shoot.
And I'm pretty glad that I didn't shoot 'cause that grouse did almost drop hat off from some guy who was silently sitting in stump and cheching his emails.
His head and part of shoulders were in sight and full camo wearing and if I would shot that bird, I probably would kill that guy also. He was about 25m away from me.

After that incident was over and me not to shoot, It was hard to light a cigar... shaking when I understand how close it was.

I think that has to be one of the scariest moment in my life, not only in hunting.


----------



## Macchina

Had this bear come in to a doe bleat a few years ago and sit down at the foot of my stand looking up for about 5 minutes smelling me. He wandered off in the exact direction of my car (following my scent trail in) about a half hour before dark. That was a stressful walk back to the car!


----------



## landongold

Last year I had a nasty encounter with another hunter trespassing and hunting on private land. This guy had been cutting fences, trespassing, and poaching hogs on private property of which I'm the sole hunter on. The property manager was fed up with this guy and his friends who were cutting new fences every week for months on this 400 acre piece. In addition to this, this guy had smashed a handful of cameras that I run on the property. He had missed some and that's how I was able to identify him.

Late last year I had this large boar frequenting my cameras. One evening my father and I set up in the middle of the property waiting for him. He wasn't prone to traveling outside the property and he showed up on the camera just 15 minutes before we got set up so I knew he was close. As night drew close I heard faint rustling a ways off. It drew closer until I heard barks and a squeal of a very big pig. All this was happening only about a hundred yards from me, but the forest was thick (Hawaii). I was pissed. We packed up and headed off towards the dogs. Turns out ten dogs caught our boar just about 30 yards Infront of my truck on a back road. I called the property manager, flipped the high beams on my truck and approached the hunter who had just showed up with 2 friends. They were a little surprised to see my headlight come on and probably even more surprised to see me. I called the guy out by name which threw him off because he had no idea who I was. He took a very aggressive offensive approach and we found ourselves touch noses while he had his Bowie in one had and his other on his .45. 

There was alot of things said in a very heated exchange and I honestly thought it was all going to go south reallllllly fast. Fortunately the calvary arrived and the property manager rolled up and jumped out with his 2 sons. This guys tone changed after that and after some video taping. The cops were infact on their way and so he and his party took off. When the cops arrived they were useless, questioning us if we really knew where our property boundaries were and how we knew he was trespassing and garbage like that. They were not on our side. 

Fast forward 2 weeks the guy saw me driving and ended up tailing me for awhile. I pulled to a stop and he got out and started screaming at me. Literally said "if I catch you in the mountains again I will kill you". Probably should have reported it, could have filed a TRO but didn't. We live in a small town. Needless to say it was a pretty intense experience and I usually pack my gun when I hunt now. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcorrigall

An honest man at last.


----------



## hcorrigall

Sorry as I do not know how this site works? Possibly nobody does?


----------



## landongold

hcorrigall said:


> Sorry as I do not know how this site works? Possibly nobody does?


I don't follow

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gillhunter20

dropped the second half of my climber stand while i was up in the tree... first time ever hunting too.


----------



## littlegyptian

gillhunter20 said:


> dropped the second half of my climber stand while i was up in the tree... first time ever hunting too.


That sucks.


----------



## jinglesld50

Took my step dad a while to get back to the truck one evening. He had just had a heart attack earlier that year, my mind instantly jumped to the worst case senerio. I went looking for him, could find him so went back to the truck and found him sitting there waiting for me. Apparently, We had passed each other when we were walking back to the truck, it was just so dark we didn't see each other.


----------



## Honolua

gillhunter20 said:


> dropped the second half of my climber stand while i was up in the tree... first time ever hunting too.


Get some Thirdhand Archery Stabilizer Straps if you haven't already.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrm76

gillhunter20 said:


> dropped the second half of my climber stand while i was up in the tree... first time ever hunting too.


I've always wondered how this would play out if I dropped the bottom part of my climber. How did you get down? How did you recover the top half of your climber?


----------



## rogersaddler

Anything happen to you this year


----------



## Toadmeister

jeffrm76 said:


> I've always wondered how this would play out if I dropped the bottom part of my climber. How did you get down? How did you recover the top half of your climber?


LOL happened to me once also.

I now use Thirdhandman straps, these should come with every climber stand.

How'd I get down? Fortunately I had an old ladder against that same tree for setting things up that day!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowen

I saw chuck Norris.


----------



## JeepKuntry

Last year on our 1st annual velvet hunt, I hear this noise behind me and to the right. I assumed it was a couple deer running down into the oak flat. Nope, a black bear walking along. I pull out my camera and take a picture. Next thing I know it's coming closer and closer. It made it to the base of my tree, put it's front paws on the tree and I moved to shoot it. Thankfully it caught the movement and ran off. I didn't want to shoot the bear, but there is only room for 1 in my Summit.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Nothing overly scary. 

Having a blue grouse flush 3' in front of you while packing out an elk in the dark, in unfamiliar mountains, in bear and lion territory will get the blood pumping.


----------



## Nofish

bowhuntermitch said:


> Nothing overly scary.
> 
> Having a blue grouse flush 3' in front of you while packing out an elk in the dark, in unfamiliar mountains, in bear and lion territory will get the blood pumping.


Grouse are probably responsible for more brown spots in hunters undies than bears, lions, and wolves combined.


----------



## Bassattackr

Have similar experiences with turkeys flying out of a tree 15 feet over your head while walking in thru the dark. 

I jump a mile every time. Sounds like a dang hovercraft taking off..


----------



## Toadmeister

Nofish said:


> Grouse are probably responsible for more brown spots in hunters undies than bears, lions, and wolves combined.


True

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 79F150

I can think of two things off the top of my head. one an equipment failure I was climbing a 15’ ladderstand and I had just put my hand on the cross bar behind the seat and I feel my feet smash into the tree, knocked my feet of the ladder but I maintained a death grip and regained my footing. The second was 3 years ago in the peak of the rut I put out my scent wicks like usual but when I go to get the bottle of doe estrous out of my pack the cap comes off gets all over me so that night when I’m walking out in the dark I hear some crashing around in the brush 50 yds behind me then I hear a buck grunt that sounds like someone going crazy with a buck roar. i I damn near jumped out of my own skin so I grabbed my 9 out and side stepped my way all the way back to the truck.


----------



## Kstigall

I thought my father needed serious help and I was a .5 mile away. I threw my climber over my shoulder and take off running. Running threw woods as hard as you can go in hunting gear and a climber on your shoulder isn't easy or you aren't going hard enough. Anyway, I get there and he had just his killed largest bow buck. I had heard one holler, nothing more and then I began to worry so I slid down the tree and took off. I just knew his climber had broke or he had a heart issue again. He was apologetic and told me that if anything ever happened to him in the woods that I shouldn't do anything about it that might cause me harm. 

The first time I puckered while hunting was the time I was crossing a 50 yard wide swampy, tall weeds creek bottom just moments before it got very dark by myself and a screech owl let loose. I was 13 years old, the weeds were over my head and I was on a narrow deer trail. Until I eased out of that bottom anything that moved may have got a load of buckshot. I pooped spaghetti noodle turds for about week......................


----------



## rogersaddler

Any others, These stories are great


----------



## Hunter gatherer

I have a couple. Both during rifle season thankfully. One year hunting alone killed a decent buck. Two hour drag back to the truck , about halfway I come to a cliffy area. Leave buck ,walk 5 yards to look and see which would be the best route down. Decide to lace my boots up tighter look up and there's a couger eyeing up me and my deer about 15 yards away. My rifle was scrapped to my pack so I start screaming at the cat while at the same time scrambling for my rifle all the while the cat is snarling at me. Cat lost that fight.
Another time hunting with my wife early season high alpine. We had spotted a mom grizz( 450 lbs) and here 300 lb cub approximately, about 2 miles away. No big deal carried on . After about 4 hours of hunting we were back at the same spot I said to my wife " I wonder were they got to" and started glassing. She taps me on the shoulder and point down the slope,there they were 50 yards coming over a rise. We had nowhere to go but they hadn't noticed us yet. I hunkered down with my chicken poop little 270 my wife with her 708 and said if they get closer than that bush start yelling if they charge I'll go for mom you go for junior no warning shots . It all worked out well and they turned and headed into a bowl. They were at one point 25 yards away from us.


----------



## imhunting2

My buddies and I were elk hunting in northern Colorado in 2018. We watched as a helicopter came in and starting putting out a "small" fire. We decided it was a bit close to camp and we should break camp and head into town to regroup and figure out a new place to hunt. We got about 400 yrds from camp we could see this small fire had become a solid wall of black smoke still through the woods. We reached our camp and within 45 seconds the fire was less than 30 yrds away from us and heading our direction. We dropped everything and ran. We spent the whole day into the evening escaping the "Ryan" fire. In all, we put on over 20 miles and put an entire mountain between us. That evening we found out that it started less than 1000 yrds from our camp, burned away from us a couple hundred yards and then right through our camp once the thermals changed and the winds picked up. About the time we hit camp was when the winds increased and they aborted all helicopter efforts. It burned 1900 acres that day and 28,000 over the course of 4 weeks!! We lost everything in our camp, but we made it out alive. I will never forget the sound of that fire as we ran for our lives... never!!


----------



## kda082

imhunting2 said:


> My buddies and I were elk hunting in northern Colorado in 2018. We watched as a helicopter came in and starting putting out a "small" fire. We decided it was a bit close to camp and we should break camp and head into town to regroup and figure out a new place to hunt. We got about 400 yrds from camp we could see this small fire had become a solid wall of black smoke still through the woods. We reached our camp and within 45 seconds the fire was less than 30 yrds away from us and heading our direction. We dropped everything and ran. We spent the whole day into the evening escaping the "Ryan" fire. In all, we put on over 20 miles and put an entire mountain between us. That evening we found out that it started less than 1000 yrds from our camp, burned away from us a couple hundred yards and then right through our camp once the thermals changed and the winds picked up. About the time we hit camp was when the winds increased and they aborted all helicopter efforts. It burned 1900 acres that day and 28,000 over the course of 4 weeks!! We lost everything in our camp, but we made it out alive. I will never forget the sound of that fire as we ran for our lives... never!!


Looks like we have a winner. That's terrifying! Glad you made it out okay.


----------



## perryhunter4

kda082 said:


> Looks like we have a winner. That's terrifying! Glad you made it out okay.


Holy shi-.......that’s incredible. Horrifying...but def something I could listen to in more detail around a camp fire with some beers. I am sure you have some details that would leave us digging nails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p

When a fire is overtaking you, many fire fighters will set a fire and then run into the area behind the fire where there are no more combustibles.


----------



## KSQ2

jim p said:


> When a fire is overtaking you, many fire fighters will set a fire and then run into the area behind the fire where there are no more combustibles.


Smart!


----------



## imhunting2

One of the scariest things about the fire and the rest of the day, was not knowing if and when we were actually "safe". Being at ground level, we never really knew if the fire had jumped or shifted direction. We just tried to put miles between us and where we thought the fire was going.We worked great as a team during the day and made good decisions as a team. I truly believe that if I was alone, I wouldn't have made it out alive. I will say this, I will never go towards a forest fire again!! What appeared to be no big deal, turned deadly real quick!!


----------



## SDMac

The scariest thing that ever happened to me was one time when I took my Father-in-Law hunting with me on my property. He was not overly familiar with my property, but he had grown up and hunted the area for many, many years. We were basically just doing some still hunting and planned on meeting up at a certain spot. You guessed it. He didn't show. I waited quite a while and when he still didn't show I figured he must have just gone back to my house. When I got back, he was not there. So I went back up and started looking for him to no avail. I was pretty scared that he may have had a heart attack or something. I started hollering and hollering with more searching and still nothing. Had my wife start driving the roads while I kept searching the woods to see if maybe he had come out on a road, honking the horn etc, still nothing. I was VERY freaked out now as it had been several hours. Finally get a phone call. He was home. He had gotten turned around and when he finally figured out where he was, he just walked home. (he lived about 5 miles from me). That phone call was such a relief!! (But I then wanted to kill him for giving me such a scare, LOL)


----------



## KRONIIK

^
^ 
And even if you got into an area that had already burned and safe from flames themselves, there's no guarantee that you would have had enough oxygen or that a pocket of carbon monoxide wouldn't have smothered you.

During the 1988 Yellowstone fires a herd of over 200 elk died in a valley inside the Park from toxic gases, well away from heat and flames.
An acquantance of mine flew over it a couple days later, (illegally, I believe), in his private plane and saw FWP bulldozers pushing them into trenches before word got out to the public.

(Can't have Joe Public asking embarrassing questions about the set-in-stone "Let It Burn" policies during an extreme drought year after decades of fire suppression and dead wood buildup, now can we?)

Edited to note;: referring to forest fire story, not to post above posted as I typed.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

Toadmeister said:


> True
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Baldur

I was bow hunting a piece of property. Used a climber to get up about 20-25 feet up into this tree that overlooked this depression in the timber. About 30 minutes before last light, a good 8 point came walking out. I stood up and to draw my bow and then BOOOOOOOOOM!!!!
I about fell out of the tree. Someone had fired a rifle. I turned around wondering where the hell that came from. Some guy had walked in about 40 yards behind me, sat down beside a fallen tree and started hunting there. We couldn't see each other though. He had no idea I was in the tree and I had no idea he was back there, but he was 40 yards behind me and fired. Bullet wizzed under my tree and the BOOM was so damn loud in the timber, especially because the shock wave was going in my direction. It scared the crap out of me. I should also note that this guy did not have a blaze orange vest or hat on.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda

That'll change your priorities. Glad you made it out.
I remember setting up camp in 2018. There were lots of fires that year. I was seeing tiny bits of ash coming down in my head lamp and after the sun set, the sky stayed orange over the mountain I was beneath. The other side of the mountain was west, but it wasn't the sun anymore. As luck would have it, another bow hunter came out of the woods not far away as I was pondering breaking camp and told me that that particular fire had been doing that all week, so I just assumed (bad? good? just dumb?) that it probably wouldn't be coming over the mountain. I should have left.


----------



## Sideview hunter

I was probably 14 or so and never walked to the stand with a light. I didn't need to I hunted our farm and knew it like the back of my hand. One morning something told me to turn on a light about half way to my stand so i did and as soon as i turned my phone light on two cows took off past me not but a foot to my side. I could feel the ground shake and their breath as they went by. Needless to say i don't walk in without a light anymore.


----------



## firstafence

About 30 years ago two friends and I decide to go dove hunting one afternoon on public access property. Mostly forest land with large clear cuts. Shawn and I have shotguns, but Rick only owns a 10/22. On the way into the property we encounter a game warden. He asks us what our plans are and we tell him. He just tells us to be safe. After walking a few clear cuts and finding zero dove we make our way back to the truck parked in the wood line. As we approach the truck Shawn and I unload our shotguns. Rick does the opposite with his 10/22, he locks a 50 round mag into it and says "hey ya'll, watch this". Then he begins to rapid fire into a 36" pine tree from the hip. After about 20 rounds something caught my eye and I holler for Rick to stop firing. As soon as Rick lowers his rifle, The Game Warden steps out from behind the Pine tree. Well that's the scary moment for me, I just know we are going to prison for attempted murder. The game warden asks to see licenses, checks the shotguns for plugs, and then tells us to have a good day. Never said a word about Rick shooting the tree with him behind it. We never did see where he was parked or how he got behind us after meeting earlier in the day.


----------



## hookedonbow

firstafence said:


> About 30 years ago two friends and I decide to go dove hunting one afternoon on public access property. Mostly forest land with large clear cuts. Shawn and I have shotguns, but Rick only owns a 10/22. On the way into the property we encounter a game warden. He asks us what our plans are and we tell him. He just tells us to be safe. After walking a few clear cuts and finding zero dove we make our way back to the truck parked in the wood line. As we approach the truck Shawn and I unload our shotguns. Rick does the opposite with his 10/22, he locks a 50 round mag into it and says "hey ya'll, watch this". Then he begins to rapid fire into a 36" pine tree from the hip. After about 20 rounds something caught my eye and I holler for Rick to stop firing. As soon as Rick lowers his rifle, The Game Warden steps out from behind the Pine tree. Well that's the scary moment for me, I just know we are going to prison for attempted murder. The game warden asks to see licenses, checks the shotguns for plugs, and then tells us to have a good day. Never said a word about Rick shooting the tree with him behind it. We never did see where he was parked or how he got behind us after meeting earlier in the day.


Thats crazy scary and surprised that the warden didnt shout or scream at him to stop.


----------



## Toadmeister

firstafence said:


> About 30 years ago two friends and I decide to go dove hunting one afternoon on public access property. Mostly forest land with large clear cuts. Shawn and I have shotguns, but Rick only owns a 10/22. On the way into the property we encounter a game warden. He asks us what our plans are and we tell him. He just tells us to be safe. After walking a few clear cuts and finding zero dove we make our way back to the truck parked in the wood line. As we approach the truck Shawn and I unload our shotguns. Rick does the opposite with his 10/22, he locks a 50 round mag into it and says "hey ya'll, watch this". Then he begins to rapid fire into a 36" pine tree from the hip. After about 20 rounds something caught my eye and I holler for Rick to stop firing. As soon as Rick lowers his rifle, The Game Warden steps out from behind the Pine tree. Well that's the scary moment for me, I just know we are going to prison for attempted murder. The game warden asks to see licenses, checks the shotguns for plugs, and then tells us to have a good day. Never said a word about Rick shooting the tree with him behind it. We never did see where he was parked or how he got behind us after meeting earlier in the day.


I would have let that friend walk home.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyfoster11

Hunted with an outfitter in IL with my brother in 2001 (semi guided). We dropped my brother off then he took me to a spot and told me where a stand was or I could use my climber. I did a quick scout and the stand he had setup was in the best spot between bedding and the cornfields with oaks dropping everywhere. I climbed up a monster white oak and went to put my safety strap around the tree and it wouldn’t go around the tree. I said heck with it and pulled all my stuff up. 10 min later I stood on the seat and tried the strap one more time and I got it snapped around the tree. Stepped down and proceeded to screw in my real tree bow hanger and I heard a loud metal “clang” and realized it was the chain binder on the stand.
It was like slow motion as the stand left my feet and I held on the bow holder with my right hand. It yanked my arm above my head...but I never let go. The stand hit the ground along with my pack. Hanging by 1 arm 26 feet up I got my legs on the stacking sticks and my left hand and held on. Let go of the holder with my right hand and heard my shoulder crunch back into place. Took my knife out and cut the safety strap lose, put my bow string in my teeth and climbed down. When my feet touched the ground I remember crying uncontrollably because I knew God gave me another chance to live that day. After a few minutes I tried my brother on the radio and told him my situation. He didn’t know where I was so I proceeded walking up a country rd in IL toward the outfitters house and saw my brother running across a cornfield to the house to come pick me up. I got in the truck and melted again. 
After talking to the outfitter he said he hadn’t checked the stand in 4 yrs lol. 
I left IL with a torn rotator cuff and dislocated shoulder.....but I left alive.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan

This year for gun season, I got a doe opening morning and field dressed it 30 yards behind my stand. When I came back to the stand in the afternoon, I saw movement at the gut pile, and it looked like a black cat. Then I saw the white stripes on it.

I made the long way around to my stand and as I was climbing up, the skunk started lumbering towards me. He went under my stand, then into a hole just 10 feet from my stand. He came out a few times in the afternoon, but went back in when evening came.

I stayed until dark, then started climbing down my stand, nervous that I was turning my back on a skunk that was only 10 feet away. I jumped down the last few rungs of the ladder and sprinted away. Luckily our paths didn't cross again - but I may see him again this weekend.


----------



## omenfreak

:happy1:


----------



## mod-it

My only time I was nervous was an encounter in very low early morning light with a cow moose that had a calf. Archery elk season and neither my buddy or I had put on our pistols that morning. As soon as the cow spotted us she didn't charge, but started walking towards us "with purpose" as I like to put it. She was about 75 yards down a straight section of the trail from us and thankfully we had just come around a corner of the trail. We backed up around the corner until she was out of sight and then walked out into the timber about 30 yards and hoped our camo would keep her from spotting us. She showed up around the corner, looked around for a bit, and then returned to her calf and they wandered off.

I do have a story about my uncle from years ago. Him and a buddy used to always go out grouse hunting on opening day. They always went to the same spot, it is way out through a mostly public land area where the road actually ends. Few people ever go out that far. At the end of the road there is an old logging road that winds it's way down through the timber into a draw, it goes about 3-4 miles and then dead ends. The logging road is private property that they have permission to hunt. They would walk the old road and always catch grouse sitting out on it. The road was good enough you could drive it, but they preferred to just walk it. One year they go out there and start walking down the road. They get a few grouse along the way. About 2 miles down they come around a corner upon a weird scene. There is an old 1977 Toyota Corolla sitting on the side of the road with the hood up. It has jumper cables hooked to the battery and hanging over the grill onto the ground. There is a gallon jug of antifreeze laying nearby on its side. The logging road isn't the best and it was surprising that a low to the ground car made it in that far. They approach the car and notice that there is a guy sleeping in the drivers seat. My uncle walks up to the drivers side, notices the window is down, and places his hand on the guys shoulder to gently shake him awake and offer some help. As soon as he touches the guy's shoulder he realizes the guy is cold and stiff...yep, dead. They walk all the way back out to the truck and have to drive quite a ways back to finally be able to get service on his car phone to call the sheriff department. It ends up that the guy met some other guys there for something related to a drug deal and they ended up killing him. They had tortured him by shocking him with the jumper cables a few times and then had made him drink antifreeze which killed him. My uncle and his buddy had to give statements of course, and the guys family ended up contacting my uncle because they wanted to hear a little more detail about the scene than what the sheriff was willing to share. Never did find the guys responsible for the murder. The whole thing shook my uncle up for a while, it's not every day that you walk up on a guy and grab him before realizing they're dead.


----------



## Hottrod

Not scary but startled the crap outta me when 7 turkeys flew out of a tree line about 10 feet to my left first thing a dawn! half way visible and looked like demon bats! haha


----------



## Kojak12

At 17 , turkey hunting in spring and got attacked by a hawk for 10 minutes. It kept coming at me from the tree top with claws bared. I ran and dove under fallen trees till he gave up. Didn't want to shoot it ,didn't feel right. Found out later I got to close to it's nest with babies in it ,that's why so aggressive. Not to scary now but at 17 yrs old it was.


----------



## zjung

On November 1st this year, my dad and I were hunting two different farms about 1/4 mile away form each other. When I dropped him off, he had me rub some VS1 on a scent wick before he walked to his stand. As I was driving down the road to the property I was going to hunt, I realized I had some on my hands and wiped it off on my pants. No big deal! I get to the property I am going to hunt and put on my jacket and grab my bow and climber. While in the woods, I walked right by the tree I wanted to climb. As I'm scanning the woods with my head lamp to find the tree I want, I see eyes coming towards me in the distance. I could tell it was a deer, but thought oh well. I will keep my light pointed at it as it makes its way by. Hunting this property, I have gotten good at blinding deer as I walk by so they don't spook as much. I always run into some on the walk in. I'm watching this deer and it is getting closer and closer. When it eventually makes it to about 10 yards, I can see this is the exact buck I've had on camera working a scrape line the last few days. At first I'm in awe at his rack. Once he got within 6 yards that quickly went away. We probably stood staring at each other for about 30 seconds when it hit me. I've got doe estrous on my pants! At this point I am thinking to myself, am i going to be the dumba** that you see on the news that gets attacked by a deer? I take one step back, he takes a step forward. I takes two steps back, he takes two slow steps forward. Finally I grab an arrow out of my quiver, knock it, and draw back. I didn't want to shoot him, but I didn't want to get attacked either. After about 20 seconds of being drawn back and aiming at this bucks chest, I take two quick steps/jumps forward. He bounds off about 20 yards away and stands there staring at for another 30 seconds until he decides to leave. he definitely got my adrenaline going! I continued to get several more pictures of him the next week or so, but never got close enough to connect.


----------



## ChootEmSon

stabbed in the leg by a deer that wasnt dead...


----------



## southbound17

Had a small 4-wheeler in the back of my truck that I used to haul deer out of the woods. After loading a doe in the truck I tried to ride the machine up the aluminum ramp on an icy parking lot (public land) but forgot to hook the safety cables. Front tires were in the truck bed when the ramp slipped out. I hit the ground on my back and rolled out of the way just in time as 4-wheeler landed next to me. I have always used safety cables ever since.


----------



## Trevor02TA

^^^^saw my dad do the same thing when I was just a kid hunting with him. He never hooked the safety chains and the ramps came off the tailgate with front tires still on. ATV landed on top of him with the handle bars breaking his nose. I must have been around 9 or so at the time and thought he was gonna die. Lot of blood to a kid. He stayed pretty calm. 30+ years ago and he’s still got the scar and lump on his nose. And......we all trailer our ATV’s now. Lol


----------



## rogersaddler

Ttt


----------



## l8_apexer

Having cables break and being dumped out of a stand 30feetup in the dark. Harness saved me

Never buy the inexpensive stands


----------



## Bassattackr

l8_apexer said:


> Having cables break and being dumped out of a stand 30feetup in the dark. Harness saved me
> 
> Never buy the inexpensive stands


Yikes, that's scary man. For this reason I always replace my stands every few years.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hearing rifle shots...then the bullets whizzing by you and hitting branches and the tree your in. Never saw a deer or the shooters(s) but was glad the trunk of that tree was a large as it was.

Another time, also in the gun season, i had a neighbor on a bordering property standing the hill across from me about 120yds away. A doe came running through between us maybe 40yds from me, i didn't shoot because he was there, but that did not stop him. Who could have predicted what that bullet might have done when it hit the deer, something else or he missed. I was not at all pleased about it.

Have had several black bear within archery distance when hunting spring turkey and archery deer hunting from the ground. A few of them didn't like me being there and let me know it. Fortunately none went any further then aggressive posturing before moving on.
My dad had also had an incident with a big sow in the archery deer season. She was posturing as well but also getting closer as she did mock charges toward him. In his attempts to scare her off i could hear him yelling from several hundred yards away. She eventually did go on her way but he was obviously quite shaken afterwards for good reason. 

Falling out of a treestand will scare the hell out of you for sure. Used a limb several times near my platform to get in and out of a stand one archery season...one evening on my back down, it broke and i fell. I foolishly wasn't wearing a harness so i got to feel what a sudden impact with the ground felt like. Can't say i liked it much.

Trying to bump deer for someone else out of thick growth...in the blink of an eye i nearly stepped on a buck before he got up. Scared the hell out of me but he went the opposite way towards my buddy. Another time...a buck got up and ran right past me...nearly close enough that i could have touched him. Not likely your going to get gored but it's certainly possible...and that one had me thinking.

A few springs ago while turkey hunting, i sat against a deadfall tree, a few yards up it away from the base, you know the type...big mass of roots and dirt up in the air where it uprooted. I couldn't see jack in it's direction when i heard something coming right towards me beyond it. I turned slightly that way not knowing what was coming at me and readied my shotgun. I knew it wasn't a deer or a turkey but was bigger then a squirrel. It got dead quiet...and i soon saw ears and then a head slowly come into view as it peeked over the roots at me. Ended up being the first bobcat i ever saw. Wasn't really scary but it was a little creepy. Wish i would have had my camera ready or a gopro or something as it was one on the neatest things i've ever seen while in the woods.


----------



## Dafis

If I come upon a skunk at night, I talk to them and they go there way and I go miine. Last year I would have one on the trail I walk out of every night. He would get off th trail aboout 5 ft and let me walk by

I spayed some stuff on my boots to cover the smell of them while walking to a bear stand. A small bear gets down wind and climbs right up my tree and I kick his paw and he ran off. I got down before dark, actually before sundown....

the scream of a bobcat will raise the hair on your back while you are walking to your stand in the morning


----------



## ajbuckwacker

A bad case of the squirts when your still half a mile from the truck and paper towels is pretty scary.


----------



## BlkArrow

Friend shoot a moose and when we found him in a small depression he got up , staggered and then went down. I walked up and poked the eye with the muzzle of my rifle and the eye didn't blink. Darren 's dad says "he's done" so Darren straddles the moose's neck and turns the antlers for a good photo. When he turns the antlers the moose brought his head up. It looked like the Monty Python rabbit scene as we scattered. I couldn't shoot with my friend behind the moose's head. Fortunately the head went down for good with no human casualties.


----------



## killahog

I was in the Marine Corps and was duck hunting out of a very small john boat with to much outboard, I rounded a curve and switched from steering with my right to left hand, at the moment the outboard jacked sideways and the boat spinning with the nose sort of up in the air. I fell backwards and as I was rolling over I heard the engine coming back around. The prop cut me across the back down to my shoulder blades, and It wrapped my shirt around my neck. I had to grab the prop with my hands and stalled the engine only to find my head was 8" under water my buddy was able get me out .My back looks like one of those sea manaties that got run over and has hurt now for 30 years.


----------



## Outlaw99

zbowman1 said:


> Every year I do a whitetail hunt in the mountains of the Idaho panhandle from Nov. 13-20th. Elevation about 6000' so there is always snow on the ground. In Idaho a lot of the whitetail hunting you do is in clear cuts were the deer tend to rut and feed if there isn't a lot of snow. A couple of years ago I found an area that was closed to any vehicle access so I set camp near the gate and sled a couple of climbing stands into a couple of really good clear cuts the farthest one being 4 miles in. I can do the hike in about and hour and a half. Two years ago we had a particularly cold and snowy fall. I got up early one morning and made the hike to my farthest stand. About and hour after day break I was sitting there and I got a funny feeling something was watching me. I slowly stood up and turned around and sitting on the hill side behind me about 50yds was a guy dressed in buckskin clothing watching me. Now, I have never seen anyone or any tracks from other hunters walk in this fair but it didn't really surprise me all that much. I waved and he motioned me to come down out of the tree. After getting to the ground he gets up and walks down to me. I think the thing that struck me the most was the way this guy was dressed and the fact that he was not carrying a weapon. He asked me a few questions about hunting and were I was camped and then I asked him what he was doing out here with no weapon. He answered "O, I live here". In the back of my mined I was thinking where? this is a federal forest. Now if you no anything about North Idaho you know that's were Ruby Ridge is and the Unabomber also lived as a recluse in remote areas around here. Honestly the guy was starting to freak me out a little. After a little more conversation I asked him were he was going? He said he was walking to town. Town is 100 miles away!!!! This guy was just putting off some weird vibes and I was ready to end the conversation so we parted ways. After the days hunt I stared back to camp. I realized that this guy was fallowing my backtrack. When I got to camp my wall tent was open and this guy had obviously been in the wall tent. I was missing quite a bit of food and a few other small items, and he left a book on my cot about some weird satanic region.
> 
> I no this is not a very scary story but it really freaked me out. I have never seen him again but I no I sleep a lot lighter when I am there now. A few of the other camps around me have had similar experiences. Even one this year so I no he is still out there.



Winner so far! Humans with a pulse scare me a lot more than the ones that lack one


----------



## Thwapman

Southern Ohio holler at daybreak, no wind, crisp late Oct, I hear a distant sound coming through the leaves down from the ridge above me. It got to me fast passed under my stand through the briar thicket behind me, crossed a steep banked creek and then eventually out of audible range. It was absolutely flying, in a straight line across terrain I would have to weave all over the place to traverse, and looked like a gray / dark whirl of leaves - think cartoon tasmanian devil - as it passed my tree. I stared right at it, maybe 10 seconds total visual. Like most of us, I’ve seen just about everything Ohio has to offer in the woods - bobcats, bears, coyotes, etc. No idea what this was, it seemed supernatural and put a shiver up my spine.


----------



## killahog

Glad you are okay, its time to dump the dicks sporting goods stands and buy some higher quality stuff.


----------



## l8_apexer

killahog said:


> Glad you are okay, its time to dump the dicks sporting goods stands and buy some higher quality stuff.


Sportsman’s Guide “Guide Gear” stands


----------



## Billy H

My son and I hunted a farm about a half mile up the road from my place. We only ever hunted geese there. One morning we set up in a hedge row with a harvested cornfield in front of us and an old dilapidated rental home about 200yards behind us. We got our decoys set up in the field and were settled in. Had a flock or two fly over with no takers. Next thing we know a shot rings out from the direction of the old house, we were sitting maybe 5 yards apart and the lead from the shot whizzed right between our heads. Another shot another hunk of lead whizzed past me on my left. I frantically started waving a flo orange hat and had my son go out into the open with his orange on while I made a beeline to the house. Apparantly some clown in the house was drawn to the window at the sound of our calling saw our decoys thought they were real geese and decided to shoot at them. Nothing will send your heart into your throat more than bullets whizzing past your head, no other sound like it in the world.


----------



## gjtro

Thwapman said:


> Southern Ohio holler at daybreak, no wind, crisp late Oct, I hear a distant sound coming through the leaves down from the ridge above me. It got to me fast passed under my stand through the briar thicket behind me, crossed a steep banked creek and then eventually out of audible range. It was absolutely flying, in a straight line across terrain I would have to weave all over the place to traverse, and looked like a gray / dark whirl of leaves - think cartoon tasmanian devil - as it passed my tree. I stared right at it, maybe 10 seconds total visual. Like most of us, I’ve seen just about everything Ohio has to offer in the woods - bobcats, bears, coyotes, etc. No idea what this was, it seemed supernatural and put a shiver up my spine.


This is an interesting description, I'm not sure what you saw either, but it was a good description. The unknown is the scariest part.
Not the most scary, but the most beautiful thing that I've ever saw was what I describe as a skunk-nado. Kind of like your Tasmanian devil reference. It was a mother skunk and about 10 kittens. The mother skunk was attempting to walk normally as the 10 kittens were circling around it in a tight fast-paced counterclockwise motion, jumping and skittering about in a circular motion, as the mother continued to walk in a straight line. At first I was not sure what I was looking at as it was such a black-and-white beautiful furry blur. But as it got closer I was like oh my God that's a skunk-nado. It was very beautiful, and I have never seen another like it, but I hope to one day.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador

Similar situation to yours Billy H. Better than 50 years ago I was deer hunting in our Southern Tier with my neighbor friend, his dad, uncle and a relative of his uncle. It was getting later in the day and we were up on a ridge headed slightly downward. We heard slugs breaking through the branches above our heads just about the same time we heard about 3 or 4 shots go off. Bottom line was that it was the uncle's relative that was shooting at a flock of turkeys that were taking off. Turkey season had closed about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 10bear

Great thread guys, lets keep it going!

I do have to say all the stories about hearing shots and then bullets flying by are pretty funny. Must be a lot of people shooting guns at under 1100fps?? LOL

I've been shot at on a couple occasions, the first when i was 16 rifle hunting. I was working along the timber at the bottom of a clearcut, I hear a rig on the gravel coming in way up at the top of the unit. I just stood there and glassed them for a few seconds then continued my hunt as they glassed the cut i was in. After a few minutes i hear something zip through the leaves above my head about 5ft, was running it through my head trying to figure exactly what it was when i heard the report from a rifle. I quickly made the connection and dove behind a large log. They shot two more rounds right over the log i was behind, each time i heard the bullet before the shot (cause that's the way it actually works) I was working up the nerve to return fire when I heard the rig take off. Second scenario was pretty much the same thing on ly one shot was fired at me. After that second time i will never wear orange or red again while hunting, half drunk rifle hunters use it as a target.


----------



## Acezhi

I had splinters fly off a tree I was standing next to one morning on my way into the stand. Can't say I remember hearing the bang, and still not sure where it came from.

That was a bit of an uneasy feeling to say the least.

I didn't gun hunt that area for a few years after that one.


----------



## fap1800

A couple come to mind. Like Billy's story, I was deer hunting up in NY the first time at 16. I was sitting up against tree in the bottom of little draw. Suddenly multiple shots rang out from the top of the draw and a few seconds later I could hear the slugs zipping over my head and landing maybe 50 yards behind me. Apparently the deer on the other side was run up and over down towards me and some hunter was lobbing slugs over the rise. I hugged the ground as best I could. About a minute later I ended up killing the little buck that came right to me. 

Three years ago elk hunting in WY three of us were working up an old two track. Cattle were milling around in the thick timber, but there was the bull standing dead center in the two track obviously not liking our presence. We hollered and stomped, but he wouldn't move into the deadfall and timber. So we started tossing rocks his way and finally got him to move in about 20 yards. We cautiously attempted to walk by when he charged. I never scurried up a tree so fast in my life. Lol! Bout pooped my pants.


----------



## rpolensky

i have nothing even close to any of these. Feeling pretty blessed!


----------



## raisins

rogersaddler said:


> Mine is one year back in the early 90s I went to move my tree stand on state land from my south wind spot to the north wind spot. I get to my stand here sits a huge young man about 6'6 or better sitting in my stand in his early twenty's.I just kinda chuckled and said oh you like my spot . He said that, that is his spot and stand and that I best leave NOW because I was disturbing his hunt. I had some other friends in the area so I whistled 3 times. The kid said LEAVE NOW and drew on me I stood behind a large tree.Whistled 3 more times and I told the kid he better leave before my friends arrive He drew again. To make a long story short He went to Jail and his brand new bow was unusable anymore. I have never hunted state land again it really scared me real bad. Would love to hear some of you horror stories.
> Please share your scariest moment


Wow, this is why I carry a 45 acp in a chest harness with underwood hard casts 255 grain +p, one in the chamber and 10 in the magazine with a spare mag of +p hollowpoints.

Scarier stuff:

It was November and cold and had a guy that looked high out of his mind walk by my stand without a weapon and in a dirty short sleeved t shirt. Just in the middle of the woods by himself. It was probably 20 F temperature wise.

Had a black bear spook and run slightly towards me across a field, I guess he had some security cover. He was 70 yards away, and I got frightened when I saw he wasn't running opposite direction of me.

Got lost badly a few times.

Forgot gloves and my hands were so cold I could barely use them to climb down from the stand safely.


----------



## jager69

Lol! I have been there with forgetting the gloves and hands got so cold I was unsure of how I could climb down. I was much younger then, and as dumb as it sounds that’s actually a pretty scary and miserable memory!


----------



## Blockcaver

On two different occasions while bowhunting Alaska I had a grizzly and pair of grizzlies sniff my tent at night. That will put the fear in you when they are 8" from your head with a few mils of ripstop nylon between you and them! On a third hunt they ate all of our food left at the fly-in basecamp. We were without food for a few days short of couple granola bars.


----------



## Mohican

I was many years ago before I quit gun hunting. I was standing on a small treelot that a few of my friends were pushing when out sprints a small doe yearling. She runs right by me and into a field. The field had a few swails in it and there was a township road at the other end of the field. Two guys stop along the road and begin shooting at the doe that was between me and them. The first slug was so close I heard the whizz. I hit the ground and heared four more slugs go over me. The guys missed the doe, jumped back in their truck and took off.

The very next year about a hundred yards from where the previous scary moment occurred I watched a young hunter on a treeline between my property and the neighbors. I heard a shot on the other property and then watched the guy in my binoculars take aim at the deer as it jumped the fence. He didn['t shoot and the deer headed right for me. Well when it was 50 yards from me he starts blasting. The first slug went through the brush not 10 yards from me. I ducked behind a tree and yelled as he fired off two more shots. He totally missed the doe. Well I had about a hundred yard walk to reach him. I got to him and saw he was pretty shoot up. He said he was so excited as the deer ran by that he forgot all about me. He was a young man so I reaffirmed the rules of safety and he couldn['t apologize enough.


----------



## jaydub821

My older brother and I were walking in to a big parcel of state land early one morning (full dark0 to bowhunt and we were stalked by a bear for 15 mins....he was chuffing and popping his jaws the whole time. I think he could hear us but couldn't get a whiff.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

I'd been hunting a small maple tree farm that had a large owl homed up in it. Was walking in one morning and decided to route along the tree line. Had a hard wind coming in from the south, I hear what sounded like wings flapping and something was attacking my head! Hear I am 6'4" stepping and a fetching across the tree line waving my arms above my head when my hand grabbed something. I carried a nylon inflatable seat cushion tied to my backpack,and due to the strong wind it blew it on top of my head! Here I was thinking that owl had enough of me coming through his woods,lol. Scared the crap outta' me.


----------



## rhs341

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwa2712

Scariest thing that ever happened to me was the time we broke for lunch and I had a big cup of coffee prior to heading back into the woods. Half way back to my treestand I felt my guts starting to bubble and I barely got my bibs down in time.......or so I thought. Ended up crapping on the fron of my bibs. That's when I found out Scent Away was useless.


----------



## conquestador

10bear said:


> Great thread guys, lets keep it going!
> 
> I do have to say all the stories about hearing shots and then bullets flying by are pretty funny. Must be a lot of people shooting guns at under 1100fps?? LOL
> 
> In my case "just about the same time" means a little give or take, and this would have been with slugs from a shotgun that may have already been slowed down by busting through a few small branches, and the first slugs would have been well past us by the time the final shots were fired.


----------



## willphish4food

Got shook up a few times this year. Twice on one hunt, once on the next. Sheep hunting, I got into a tight spot coming down a mountainside. The ground was too hard to dig into with my feet very well, and the rocks I was walking beside kept crumbling away in my hand. It was steep enough that if I slipped I was likely going to slide a very long way. I was shuffling my feet trying to get a foothold and remain standing, and swiping at the razor edged rocks at my side trying to get a firm hold, but they kept breaking off. Then one shoulder strap on my frame pack broke off, causing it to swing wildly on my back, then start to come off. I had to shrug my other shoulder out, then step through the waist strap, then carry the pack in my left hand, all while still trying not to fall off the mountain side. I was sweating bullets when I finally got out of that chute! 

A couple days later we were crossing a river in high water, with heavy meat packs, and we both slipped and fell. We couldn't get up, but weren't being swept and tumbled downriver, either. My client and I finally crawled to the bank, nothing lost but some dignity.

My second to last hunt, I put the raft sideways into a logjam and ended up swamping, then flipping. We were able to recover nearly all our gear, set up camp and a fire, then free the raft the next day to continue our float. We lost all but one shoulder of a large moose to the river. The scariest moment there was when the raft began to flip, and my client launched off the raft toward the river. He caught it as it flipped around, and between my hand and his two he was able to clamber back onto the log jam.


----------



## MtnOak

gwa2712 said:


> Scariest thing that ever happened to me was the time we broke for lunch and I had a big cup of coffee prior to heading back into the woods. Half way back to my treestand I felt my guts starting to bubble and I barely got my bibs down in time.......or so I thought. Ended up crapping on the fron of my bibs. That's when I found out Scent Away was useless.


 L.....M.....A.....O...!!!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## rhs341

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

Listened to my buddy fall out of his tree stand. Then trying to get him to where medics could get to him.


----------



## MtnOak

bhunterED said:


> A few years ago found a murder victim that was stabbed 47 times and had his throat cut on my walk out after a morning sit. He wasn't there when I walked in and police said it probably happened shortly after I walked in.


Hmm.......your location says NewYork.....I’m guessing you were hunting in Central Park??


----------



## rogersaddler

Ttt


----------

